# Amplificador de 500w,800w,1000w, y 2200w  Mosfet clase AB



## nuk

Hola a todos solo quise mejorar el post que hice aqui esta estos arhivos antiguos (adjuntos)

====================================================================
no e tenido la oportunidad de probar estos amplificador el no haberlos probados no quiere decir
que no sirban para eso publico la teoria planteada por el creador de los mismos gracias comment
====================================================================
-*comment*
*Amplificador MOSFET 400w A E Holton*
*Specifications :*
Power 200 Watts RMS 8 Ohms por canal 
Power 400 Watts RMS 4 Ohms por canal 
Total Harmonic Distortion is typically 0.005%, Signal to Noise Ratio of -122dB unweighted (20Hz to 20Khz) 
A-weighted -126dB, *Damping* Factor Greater than 200 at 8 Ohms. 1.2 volts RMS for full power O/P


----------



## Fogonazo

Preset: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

En el foro hay un post sobre ese esquema incluso ya hay una version mas nueva


----------



## zopilote

Un amplificador que ya tiene sus años, lo que  nesecitas es el symamp, que es la version original de A. E. Holton, donde está descrito lo que nesecitas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-200wrms-minimo-8503/#post40599


----------



## nuk

muchas gracias por el archivo zopilote esta muy bueno espero poder terminar este amplificador 
jejjeje a y fogonazo quisiera saber cual es el nuevo esquema de ese amplificador si lo puedieras publicar aqui seria perfecto y gracias a ti tanbien por ese link del foro de como probar un amplificador jejejej serio...!
muchas gracias cuando lo termine y funcione espero jejejeje lo publicare aqui las fotos que tome para que la vean y yo crei de un principio que si funcioonaria por este registro
--------------------------------
Anthony.E.Holton
-Revised Schematic
-(C)Copyright 1994-99
-LAST REV.01/06/1998
---------------------------------
y busque sobre holton pero en su pagina no hay esquemas creo? bueno me despido agradecido del material que me brindaron.


----------



## nuk

aqui una fuente para este amplificador de 500w pero esta fuente es un SMPS o fuente swiching


----------



## nuk

hola aqui dejo la fuente para este amplificador. es una fuente de  -70v 0v +70v power
comment


----------



## nuk

Bueno compartiendo un poco aqui dejo el archivo de Anthony E. Holton. el Av800  que pude obtenerlo en pdf 
espero que les sirva y lo prueben libremente comment 
==================
yo no lo e podido probar
==================


----------



## zopilote

Toda la información fue puesta, sin embargo si no puedes por ser principiante, te dijo que el amplificador no tiene para variar el voltaje offset, este esta comprendido entre 1mV a 50mV.
 Y el ajuste de 5K ohmios es para calibrar el bias del amplificador  Mosfet, se te dice que pongas  P1 en cero, obtiene 6K8 (mediras con un ohmimetro a R38)) entre el colector y base de Q10(este transistor debe colocarse junto con los Mos de potencia, cablealo), esto para  ajustar  la corriente de reposo del amplificador, luego conecta la fuente, y comienza a variar P1 y midiendo el voltaje en los extremos de una de las resistencias de potencia (R25 ó R30) con un voltimetro. Tienes que obtener 18mV y esperar un tiempo para calibrarlo nuevamente, esto es sin señal. Luego le puedes probar con una señal y bocina. Suerte en el termino de tu proyecto.


----------



## nuk

Aqui dejo casi para terminar un amplificador que no se a visto en el foro un amplificador real 
de 1000w tecton-MK2 espero les sirva de algo


----------



## nuk

hola aqui dejo el de 2200w y este si es teorico no e visto imagenes armadas asi que seria comensar a *simularlo* pervimeramente solo con 8 mosfet el archivo esta en *Ares Proteus versiones superiores de 7.2 a mas *
- comment:fue planteado teoricamente en su pagina solo lo adjunto para ver si alguien se anima a hacerle unas mejora o simularlo
=============================================================================
con este archivo culmino el post . e podido obtener potencias no probadas que no pueden ser publicadas aun ya que no e podido encontrar autores que sustenten esa teoria gracias comment 
=============================================================================
*Actualmente* este amplificador fue discutido su funcionamento y se llego a la conclusion de que no funciona dejo estos archivos para aquellos que encontraron el esquema en la red no se animen a armarlo


----------



## FELIBAR12

el no funcionamiento del circuito mosfet 22000 es verdad,ya en este foro se habia hecho una discusion sobre el. incluso algunos excepticos dijeron que era imposible que existiran tan desorbitantes potencias cuando aqui en colombia hace como 40 años atras eso era lo mas normal del mundo(en otra oportunidad aclaro el tema).
el circuito lo han intentado llevar a la practica pero no ha servido porque esta mal polarizado y algunos de sus componentes estan mal dimensionados para esas condiciones de operacion.ademas ,los que han construido circuitos saben que trabajar con 500w ya es un riesgo como lo sera con 20000? el circuito debe por obligacion tener ,antes que nada protecciones por todo lado, y eso si tener un arreglo de parlantes lo bastante decente como para poder ser usado, y los fusibles de la casa que? conecten 22 planchas a la red haber que pasa!.

tener un aparato asi no es imposible,se puede lograr pero detras de todo eso hay mucha logistica, eso no es asi no mas como esta en el dibujo.
si fuera asi de facil pues entonces las grandes empresas como qsc,peavey,labbgrupen,powersoft,camco,ciclotron,etc lo harian no?


----------



## DJ DRACO

así que colombia ya tine esos equipos hace 40 años?
pero que idiotas los argentinos! ! ! ! !

como fue que no nos avivamos, si hace 40 años aqui solo habia valvulas gigantes y gente que estudiaba fisica para saber que esa potencia de audio, real es IM-PO-SI-BLE.

pero no voy a discutir contigo felibar, que debes tener toda la experiencia del mundo en equipos como esos.

cuanto consume? que rendimiento tiene? que amperaje de salida tiene? que impedancia de carga posee? el transformador: es más grande que una casa o no?

jeje. bueh, nos vemos. de ultima despues t giro dinero en una balija y me compras uno de esos viejitos, alguna baratito, de hace 40 años.

yo creo q con 2.000.000 de euros debemos andar bien no?.

saben q no quiero hacer calculos pero de salida, suponiendo que tira unos 220volts, lo cual es imposible y muy ero muy peligroso...de corriente deberia entregar unos... 100 amperes? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

y en un voltaje mas normal, tipo 22 volts, deberia poder entregar 1000 amperes.

jejeje.

jajaja.

qué idiotas los argentinos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

para dj draco:
si has estudiado electronica para grandes como la que estudio mi padre cuando antes la gente sabia de verdad, deberias saber que cuando utilizas tubos al vacio estas amplificando voltaje y no corriente!

esos tubitos de hace 40 años trabajaban ociosamente con unos 10000v o mas. (te recomiendo un manual de tubos de la rca).o te recomendaria estudiar un poquito transmisores en am para que despiertes y cuando te topes con algo, sepas evaluarlo de tal manera que tus conocimientos esten al nivel de poder refutar o avalar;si refutas sin fundamento para que discutir! hay que investigar.no todos somos expertos en ciertos temas debido a culturas diferentes.yo me considero un inmaduro en esto pero hablo del tema porque he visto a los grandes con mis propios ojos.a proposito, que lastima que ni siquiera en mi pais ya ni se enseña eso de los tubos y la gente de ahora no conoce nada al respecto.por eso se asustan y empiezan a plantear formulitas arbitrarias de 22v**1000amp*=20000w!.el transformador de salida no es tan grande como parece,debido al poco amperaje, se puede usar alambre delgado pero como tu debes saber en el primario debes tener aproximadamente 10kohm para la salida de los tubos y en el secundario los devanados que quieras para tu arreglo de parlantes.
_ahora me vas a salir con que es imposible devanar n vueltas de tal forma que obengamos 10kohm?_

10000v*1amp=10000w.

para entender mejor esto seria bueno hacer una imagen en la cabeza de lo siguiente:
 tener en las manos un equipo para guitarra(50's 60's) fender del tipo twin reverb(con diagrama en mano);ahora reemplaza los tubitos 6l6 por unos un "poquito" mas robustos(unos 4600a de rca por ejemplo),sube el voltaje de 470 a 2000 o 3000v por ejemplo  y reemplaza el transformador de salida  por uno mas grande y listo! tienes tu equipo.eso si respetando calculos,pero es asi de sencillo como se trabajaba con tubos hace 40 años.el unico inconveniente eran los transformadores,los voltajes altos y acople de impedancias.pero como el calor no es un obtaculo sino una ventaja(para los tubos y espero que entiendas porque para los tubos!).
ah y por fin alguien dio testimonio de lo que hablo,agradecimientos.

dejo esto solo para conocer:http://www.bpbsurplus.com/lc/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16991&category_id=320 y esto:http://www.chambonino.com/construct/const9.html



conclusion: antes de aprender pic's y como funciona el puerto usb hay que aprender como funcionan los tubitos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

si es verdad que estas super etapas de potencia existen...pido muestras, circuitos probados, fotos, y video de ser posible para la total aclaracion del tem.

en realidad jamas he visto que funcionene de verdad. siempre hablan y hablan,

para silfredo:
entiendo lo q dices y es correcto, se utilizan grandes cantidades de etapas de potencia todas trabajando juntas. grandes cantidades de etapas de potencia de alta potencia digamos unos 800watts por salida.


----------



## aldemarar

señores el hecho de que no veas a dios no quiere desir que no existe no sean tan incredulos esos amplificador si existieron mi padre tubo uno les cuento que para refrigerarlo usaban unos abanicos gigantes y eran unos bafles que que traian cada uno de 9 a 12 parlantes y eran asta abeses 4 bafles  y si se te dañaba un tubo no dejaban de sonar solo lo retirabas y colocabas otro en la actualida todabia hay algunos pero de menor tamaño cuando pueda escanear unas fotos se  las coloco.
aora lo que asen es colocar salidas de asta 40 0 60 transistores


----------



## nuk

hola la gente creo que un amplificador de tal magnitud de exitir existe pero no es muy usual verlo, bueno alguien pedia evidencias. una pagina atras creo que era DJ drago bueno aqui adjunto mas evidencias aun mas funcionado con SMPS jejeje loco verda el que quiera el archivo lo tengo en Protel99 SE (no adjunto)
es un amplificador de 1000w el de 2500w no lo pude encontrar asi que solo dejo esto
*comment*
====================================================
creo que el de 2500 es el mismo amplificador de 1000 pero con mas transistores. 
====================================================


----------



## nuk

creo que..? de que entre 1000w en un chasis de DVD.eso ya es tonto solo es pura publicidad como todos los loqueadores de Sony Aiwa Panasonic etc....
que ponen en sus equipos de sonido exorbitantes Watts jejeje en (PMPO dicen eso) que locura como el home theatre de *Sony el MuteKi* dice ser de 1125w RMS y solo es una cajita pequeñita jejej.......lo unico que diria es que la cantidad de parlantes cada uno de 200w hace y se vea potente
comment:aqui unos videos potentes Boom...! jejejeje......
===================================================

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - wall of subs

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

===================================================


----------



## FELIBAR12

esto anda circulando por la red


----------



## DJ DRACO

Pero que gran esquema! ! ! ! !

realmente no me puse a naizarlo, pero vi que tiene varios voltajes distintos de alimentación, vi que tiene transistores de alta potencia como drives, de una stage de miles de transistores de altisima ptencia de salida, y todo eso, se ve bastante bien pero...

alguien lo armó?
es verdad que provee 20kW de potencia de audio?
el transformador, si no vi mal lo maximo eran 90volts simetricos, lo cual nos da unos 180 volts. suponiendo que tiene una eficiencia del 100% lo cual sabemos no es real...el transformador deberia proveer unos 111,111 Amperes, o sea, casi el amperaje de una soldadora electrica, solo q con 3 o 4 veces mas voltaje.

una locura amigos. 

yo les recomiendo ni miren esas fantasias, y ni piensen hacerlo en cas.a

saludos.


----------



## MFK08

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Pero que gran esquema! ! ! ! !
> 
> realmente no me puse a naizarlo, pero vi que tiene varios voltajes distintos de alimentación, vi que tiene transistores de alta potencia como drives, de una stage de miles de transistores de altisima ptencia de salida, y todo eso, se ve bastante bien pero...
> 
> alguien lo armó?
> es verdad que provee 20kW de potencia de audio?
> el transformador, si no vi mal lo maximo eran 90volts simetricos, lo cual nos da unos 180 volts. suponiendo que tiene una eficiencia del 100% lo cual sabemos no es real...el transformador deberia proveer unos 111,111 Amperes, o sea, casi el amperaje de una soldadora electrica, solo q con 3 o 4 veces mas voltaje.
> 
> una locura amigos.
> 
> yo les recomiendo ni miren esas fantasias, y ni piensen hacerlo en cas.a
> 
> saludos.



fijate que tiene otro voltaje de 115v simetricos.... de todas formas me parece una potencia exajeradicima....


----------



## hazard_1998

seguimos discutiendo lo mismo... draco, seguis negando lo innegable, en argentina a principio de la decada del 90 se hacian amplificadores de 1150W IHF por canal (SEGAL), a mediados de los noventa se empezaron a conocer las VZ5000 de crown (2500W IHF por canal), hoy entre crown crest audio y powersoft lideran el mercado MUNDIAL de amplificadores para estadios y teatros (las mas chiquitas son de 3500W EIAJ por canal (yo en lo personal tengo funcionando una etapa monaural clase D de 1500w, con u$s 150 de costo (mas la fuente) (fuente de 120V, etapa de mañobra de 180A, impedancia de salida inferior a 0.008 OHM, tension eficaz de salida 60Vrms en vacio 56Vrms a plena carga (se plancha un toque la fuente) impedancia de carga 2 ohm (se puede bajar muuucho mas, como a 0.5 ohm, pero todavia no probe)..
si yo que soy NADIE puedo hacer esto, pensa un poquitittitito lo que puede hacer una empresa como crown o powersoft para hacer una maquina de 10000w por canal!.......la verdad me canse de discutir con vos sos un ingenuo. una cosa es hablar de amplificadores y equipos domesticos como sony o philips o cualquiera por el estilo pero no se puede discutir de lo que se hace en equipos de uso profesional.
hoy dia son muy pocas las marcas que siguen haciendo amplificadores en clase B o AB, o clase E, la mayoria hacen clase D o clase ID (phase interleaved de un clase D)
agarra los libros que no muerden draco.


----------



## FELIBAR12

para david rc 91:


no existe uno de 20kw pero si muchos de 500wrms por lo menos.
hay que ingeniarselas para hacer arreglos de parlantes conectando en serie y paralelo varios.
porque entonces como conectar parlantes a esos amplificador de 2000w por canal que andan por ahi? que parlante *practico* soporta 2000wrms? ninguno!. hay que conectar al menos 2 en paralelo o en serie para soportar tal potencia de manera segura. algo como lo que adjunto.


----------



## hazard_1998

felibari, esos amplificadores (el mas grande que vi es de 10kw) entregan esa potencia a muy baja impedancia (2ohm o menos) y parlantes de 2kw si hay...


----------



## Fogonazo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> seguimos discutiendo lo mismo... draco, seguis negando lo innegable, en argentina a principio de la decada del 90 se hacian amplificador de 1150W IHF por canal (SEGAL), a mediados de los noventa se empezaron a conocer las VZ5000 .......



Antes de los 80´ yo ya tenia armado un amplificador valvular de algo mas de 1000W, también por esa época arme uno transistorizado de 1500W con algo así como 60 transistores 2N3055 en serie-paralelo, y estamos hablando de 30 años atrás, actualmente con transistores de alta tensión y corriente, ¿ Que inconveniente podría haber en llegar a mayores potencias ?


----------



## hazard_1998

fogonazo, el amplificador valvular lo hiciste con pentodos de audio o con valvulas de transmision? he oido hablar de amplificadores hechos con varias 211 en pushpull pero nunca vi ninguno.


----------



## nuk

que puedo decir... que no..! no lo creo aqui mas evidencias para la gente en dos clases paginas & videos
jjejeje... me gustan estos videos y si se puede DJ drago ya que la gente pudo armarce sus chatarras en los 80's & 90's sus amplificador mas halla del los 1000w jejejeje....una cosa es mover un celular encima de un carro y otra muy distinta es mover el carro jejejeje... * comment* 
======================================================
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_amps.php?amp_id=440
http://www.mmatsproaudio.com/classd.html
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Cactus_Sounds_Team_Cactus_5kw/
http://www.cn-cactus-sounds.com/products-amplificadorfier.html
http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/index.php?showtopic=11032
======================================================
YouTube - 08 SBN Street A final run
YouTube - 20,000 watt window shake - Tremendous Bass #15
YouTube - 20,000watts * 4 18's -Tremendous Bass 20 Young Ren "All American"
YouTube - sbn 2008
YouTube - 08 Steve Cook breaking windshield
YouTube - MTX 9500 Excursion
======================================================


----------



## nuk

hay un concurso de yanki's que se llama * Db Drag* db (deci-beles) que la empresa pioneer lo gano con su woofer TS-W5102SPL de 8000w
http://www.planetpioneer.de/medienbilderpool/TS-W5102SPL_Cutview.jpg
http://www.boominaudiocompetitions.com/images/lemans2033.jpg
http://media.audiojunkies.com/spl-record.jpg
*comment*
YouTube - Randy's 24 15in subs at MD USAudio db Drag event


----------



## Fogonazo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> fogonazo, el amplificador valvular lo hiciste con pentodos de audio o con valvulas de transmision? he oido hablar de amplificador hechos con varias 211 en pushpull pero nunca vi ninguno.



En efecto lo arme con válvulas de transmisión, tenia 2 4CX800 compradas en Deheza electrónica (Como surplus), si no mal recuerdo eran tetrodos con ventilación forzada, se podría haber sacado algo mas de potencia pero se disparaba el presupuesto al infierno.


----------



## hazard_1998

fogonazo, si he visto amplificadores de 500 y 800w con transistores 2N3055H pero con transformador de salida y no en cascodo (en realidad autotransformador) y la salida real era en 800mOhm (estamos hablando del año 1982 o por ahi)


----------



## Fogonazo

Me estas haciendo recordar y en cualquier momento se me "Pianta un lagrimón".

! Que épocas de quemar cosas, reinventar cosas y readaptar cosas ¡


----------



## hazard_1998

juaaas
de donde sos?!.. si no sos argentino no sos de esta galaxia


----------



## ricardodeni

hola hazard , te cuento que yo arme el amplificador de 200 W clase D que diseño EJTAGLE y realmente quede sorprendido, tambien estuve armando otro clase D pero con la ventaja de que cuenta con disparadores de compuerta para usar mosfet de salida solo canal N ,con este ultimo tuve varios problemas ( circuito totalmente discreto ) ,ya lo tengo funcionando con +/- 40 V ,el tema es que consume mas corriente cuando reproduce los sonidos agudos que cuando reproduce los graves, en fin , de este circuito que te cuento no quiero saber mas nada por un tiempo por q la verdad es que me trajo muuuchos quilombos.

 El motivo de este mensaje es pedirte si podrias postear el circuito del amplificador clase D de 1500 W que lei que te armaste, yo no necesito tanta potencia , con 200 W en 8 ohm ya estoy bien, total en los amplificador clase D segun tengo entendido bastaria con reducir la tension de alimentacion, seguramente este que tenes al ser de tanta potencia debe tener salida con mosfet solo canal N asi que a lo sumo tendre que calibrar el tiempo muerto y por ahi algun que otro retoque mas, pero lo que a mi tambien me interesa es ya tener una placa definida para armar, supongamos que por X motivo necesito mas potencia solamente tendria que cambiar la fuente de alimentacion y reemplazar componentes en la placa, pero va a ser la misma.

el circuito que yo hice en teoria tambien deberia llegar a esa potencia pero ya me trajo los 1001 quilombos con +/- 40 V asi que no me quiero imaginar con mas.

desde ya muchisimas gracias, Ricardo.


----------



## josesoto

Bueno me parece mucha potencia  pero  seremos  realistas,  yo también vi por alguna parte el mismo circuito pero no me da mucha confianza  a si que prefiero  con lo mas conocido que hay en el mercado como el qsc y el crest,  yo también sueño con un poder que de tal potencia,pero de esa formas es muy arisegado invertir el dinero,pero  ahora estoy construyendo uno que  llegare a los 4000  watts, y eso uniendo dos  audios por canal, ahora les mando  unas  fotos, ya esta en proceso  para el acabado  tiene 64 transistores  y espero pasar los 4000 watt. esto si se podra hacer, lo demás  es  hablar por demás  Atte. José Luis Soto A.


----------



## josesoto

les enviare cuando ya este todo terminado,  ya termine uno simple  y es bueno  pero en esta oportunidad lo unire  los dos audio  en total seran cuatro audios  el audio ya lo hice funcionar individualmente  y tambien  uniendo los dos audios ahora estoy en proceso para armarlo en una caja  por cierto los transformadores tiene que ser de 24 amper por canal  espero que todo este bien como hasta ahora Att. Jose Luis Soto A.


----------



## ALGUZ

Amigos aquí les dejo a su consideracion este plano bien sencillo y al cual yo le he sacado buen jugo desde +30 -30 hasta +86 -86 voltios de alimentacion tu escojes que tanta potencia necesitas, lo que si quiero es que me digan si se puede mejorar para sacarle mas ganacia de voltaje y sus opiniones a cerca del mismo, bien sencillo y barato dependiendo de que tantos tr de salida le metan y asi varia el transformador.


----------



## aldemarar

alguz ese es el circuito mas popular aca en colombia te cuento que si lo colocas en btl suena como un cañon pero solo lo e visto com -70 +70 este circuito lo e utilisado por muchos años en mi sonido y nunca e tenido problemas pero ya lo boy a remplasar por otro circuito


----------



## ALGUZ

Correcto Aldemarar, es bueno;.... que circuito le colocas para hacelo bridge?


----------



## Fogonazo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> juaaas
> de donde sos?!.. si no sos argentino no sos de esta galaxia



Made in the Argentine republic



Cambio de tema:
Después de haber echo y desecho bastante llegue a la conclusión de que para una casa un buen equipo de sonido deberia rondar los 600+600W RMS (Este es mi gusto personal) y antes que alguien salga a decir que soy un barbaro, bruto o algo asi, aclaro, esto no es para escuchar mas fuerte, sino para escuchar mejor.


----------



## hazard_1998

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...un buen equipo de sonido deberia rondar los 600+600W RMS (Este es mi gusto personal) y antes que alguien salga a decir que soy un barbaro, bruto o algo asi, aclaro, esto no es para escuchar mas fuerte, sino para escuchar mejor....



cualquiera pensaria en sorderas..... juasss, no, en serio, asi como muchos se asustan al ver tanta potencia, cabe recordar que para aumentar 3 dB de presion sonora, hay que aumentar por 2 la potencia disponible. de hecho entre un amplificador de 150W+150W y uno de 600W+600W hay 6 dB de diferencia.


----------



## hazard_1998

para ricardodeni, el amplificador clase D es el mismo circuito que postie para un inverter senoidal, al que le adapte una entrada para audio, le saque obviamente todo lo concerniente al generador de senoidal, y le levante la frecuencia de pwm a aprox 125khz, ( mas con los fet que puse no pude) la etapa de potencia es un puente H con 2 mosfet en paralelo por interruptor ( en total son 8 mosfet IRFP90N20D)
el tiempo muerto lo deje en aprox 200nS, otra cosa, los IR2110 piden pista... se mastican como 5A pico por salida... espero se la banquen....


----------



## nuk

para ALGUZ...puedes postear mas sobre ese amplificador...?de la foto porque lo quiero armar haber que tal es...... y como se hacen esas bobinas de los terminales en un amplificador..? alguien tiene ideas creo es la unica dificultad que se encuentra 
comment:
- dejo abjunto algo para que lean no es muy fuerte pero esta por ahi haber aquien le sirve
y tienen razon se puede armar esos amplificador pero el presupuesto se te va al infierno. sino no miren el 16-MCD4KW que esta sus $1,499.99 jejejeje


----------



## zeuspower

Hola.

Aca coloco unas imagenes de un amp. parecido al de alguz tambien hecho por industria Colombia en Barranquilla, posee 12 transistores de canal, desconozco las especificaciones del transformador y del amplificador en si.
Lo unico que puedo decir es que esta basado en el amp llamado tipo zener ó el mismo que postearon aca. Este es en version complementaria.
Esto lo logre cuando iban a hacerle mantenimiento en un taller donde estaba yo por casualidad.

Como todos han repetido...parece ser es el circuito mas usado para fabricar amplificador.

Buena suerte y buen dia.

Saludes desde Colombia.


----------



## ALGUZ

Para, ♫nuk&#9835
Con gusto te envio adjunto mas fotos, sobre los amplificador que he armado con ese circuito, es bien sencillo pero de combate, ademas para todos adjunto algo que espero les sirva son unos spk autoamplificados de la Yorkville, lo mismo se ven sencillos por si alguno los desea armar y me cuentan por favor.
♫nuk&#9835 cualquier inquitud acerca del circuito me cuentas y le hacemos.


----------



## aldemarar

bueno parese que todos conosen la sener o tambien yamada sansuy pero es ora que demos un paso adelante porque este circuito tiene muchos años de estar utilisandose les dejo otro que es mucho mejor en cuanto a colidad de sonido y potencia


----------



## ALGUZ

Saludos amigo Silfredo, el pick up de la foto utiliza unos am`plificadores profesional marca lab gruppen son lo mas reciente en tecnologia y los 90 + 90 pasaron por ahi  esto spueden swichear desde +60-60 hasta +152 -152 en cada chasis vienen 4 canales de potencia clase de a los que tu por software le dices cuenta potencia quires sobre la carga,,,,,,,,,,el Scoprion no tiene amps hechizos.

te anexo foto de uno de los modelos de estos.


----------



## ALGUZ

Ese circuito de 800 wtts se ve bien,,,te tengo varias preguntas al respecto,
Ya lo has ensayado,? que tal la calidad de audio?y por ultimo puede manejar 2 ohms de carga?

Yo tengo uno que te voy a montar aquí, yo lo conseguí hace mucho tiempo en internet pero en su momento me pareció muy complicado por lo de los steps de voltage, es de 5000wtts segun la descripción del que lo diseño, espero que lo puedas aprovechar.
Y su opinion.


----------



## FELIBAR12

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Pero que gran esquema! ! ! ! !
> 
> realmente no me puse a naizarlo, pero vi que tiene varios voltajes distintos de alimentación, vi que tiene transistores de alta potencia como drives, de una stage de miles de transistores de altisima ptencia de salida, y todo eso, se ve bastante bien pero...
> 
> alguien lo armó?
> es verdad que provee 20kW de potencia de audio?
> el transformador, si no vi mal lo maximo eran 90volts simetricos, lo cual nos da unos 180 volts. suponiendo que tiene una eficiencia del 100% lo cual sabemos no es real...el transformador deberia proveer unos 111,111 Amperes, o sea, casi el amperaje de una soldadora electrica, solo q con 3 o 4 veces mas voltaje.
> 
> una locura amigos.
> 
> yo les recomiendo ni miren esas fantasias, y ni piensen hacerlo en casa
> 
> saludos.




El circuito lo estaban discutiendo en el foro diyaudio.Me parece que en ese foro han mostrado cosas bastante maduras y serias como para ponerse con bromas. En dicho foro el diseñador de esa "fantasia" se pronucio sobre el mismo y dijo lo siguiente:

el circuito  no provee 20kw sino 5kw a 1ohm.
Se penso en cuatro modulos para hacer un amp stereo con 2 canales en puente para un total de cuatro.
dijo que el circuito tiene un area segura de operacion bastante amplificadora basada en las carateristicas de los transistores de salida.Agrego que el circuito no era una fantasia ni broma sino una realidad.
sin embargo dijo que no se estaba dedicando de lleno a la construccion del mismo porque estaba en otros proyectos tambien de alta potencia .ademas que estaba adecuando su taller de electronica  y por el momento no tenia tiempo. pero de todas formas apenas se desocupe posteara fotos y detalles de construccion del mismo.


----------



## nuk

para ALGUZ  creo que lo que me hace falta es estos PCB's jejeje si no fuera molestia.....espero que no 

aqui mis dudas 
gracias por las imagenes tengo dudas aun creo que no se como se hace la bobina....?
de cuantos Amperios es el Trafo.......?
y hasta cuantos transistores aguanta....? y si son comerciales....?
creo que es todo y gracias comment
=======================================================================
por falta de tiempo no pude postear unos amplificador de 600w y de 760w.espero comprecion jeje
=======================================================================
abajo un adelanto


----------



## ricardo73

Hola ♫nuk♫
Con relacion al amplificador enviado por Alguz te cuento que esta estupendo y por lo que vi en la foto, tanto los drivers como el preamplificador son de un almacen de electronica de Barranquilla llamado C-mos Electronics (Cr40 39-03 L-5 Tel:3700350), sino lo puedes hacer tu mismo, los pcb los vi ya en esta discusion, y es el mismo zener (ladelec).
Lo del transformador como está en el esquema pienso que es de 86+0+86 Vac, de unos 15 a 20 A.  Y los transistores de salida, son 8 (segun esquematico, por canal) por lo general son los Sanken a1492 y c3856 u otros del mismo estilo, ya sea en ON semiconductor ó Toshiba. 
Espero que esto sea de ayuda para cualquier miembro de la comunidad.


----------



## ALGUZ

Como dice Aldemarar hay que seguir pues la tecnologia avanza...........aqui les va este completo, la verdad no lo he armado por tiempo, pero se ve interesante.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, aca posteo unas fotos de un inversor senoidal puro (que tendra que ver..) que como base es un amplificador servo tipo Clase D de 2 niveles, al que tambien, con esa misma placa he hecho un amplificador para graves de 1500Wrms@2ohm con la misma tension de alimentacion (tension de bateria 110V nominales)

el inversor en cuestion entrega 700Wrms nominales a la carga con una eficiencia mayor al 90% (85% si contamos al transformador de salida) y 80% con 1400W de carga (70% contando al transformador)... para draco que lo mira por interné!.....


----------



## aldemarar

aqui va otro aporte


----------



## ALGUZ

Este circuito lo arme y resultó muy bueno aquí se los dejo.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

tienes toda la razon lo que yo queria era que vieran las fotos de los pick up
por que por aca tengo las fotos del rack de los amplificador del skorpion. pero el raspi, el timbalero, el que era el cuarramba que fue hecho por los hnos Ordoñes. bueno estos si son hechizos. en si aca hay muchos pick up con amplificador que son hechizos
saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez

aqui en el foro encontre este amplificador que es muy utilizado en los pick up 
fue un aporte de jhon mulato y me ha sido de gran ayuda


----------



## ALGUZ

Ese, circuito (el qsc) es bravo, tan bravo  que si no le cuadras bien las retro(para controlarle la ganancia de voltaje) y el bias puede llegar a quemar parlante y lo principal es saber como cuadrar el led del cliping.
Busca donde yo baje un amp LYNX y miralo.
Pero el circuito de QSC es excelente tiene mucha dinamica.


----------



## ALGUZ

Aquí te mando uno de esos circuitos viejos pero con mucha fidelidad y resistencia, es un hafler y esos fueron y son usados en estudios de grabacion como referencia para escuchar como quedan las mezclas  de la grabacion.


----------



## ricardo73

Hola. Encontre en otro foro, este amplificador hechizo, esta la serigrafia y el pcb. pero ignoro los voltajes y corriente de operacion y la forma de conexion de los transistores y parlantes. 
Lo coloco a disposicion de uds, para saber si alguno lo conoce y nos ilustra mas al respecto.
Gracias.
Ricardo.


----------



## ALGUZ

http://www.w1vd.com/page23.html

en este link pueden ver al amp y sus fotos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigos rebuscando en mi biblioteca encontre unos qsc viejitos (para los que le gustan los viejitos), y unos mas nuevos, ademas de un amplificador que usa la tarjeta rca pero bien compensada y protejida y de caracteristicas profesionales, la he usado en amplificador de 40 transistores y ha sonado de maravilla, la lista de partes trae como cambiarle los componentes para poder subirle el voltaje de alimentacion y asi extraerle mas potencia,
y por ultimo una peavey CS800 "de por si muy famosa en el mundo pickotero", espero que les sean utiles...


----------



## nuk

aqui mas información sobre el segundo video del primero de los video ya se acordaran...!?
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/photos/T15kW_1_l.jpg
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/photos/T15kW_3_l.jpg
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/photos/T15kW_4_l.jpg
Description Value
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/descrip00234.PNG
=========================================================
lo que no se puede hacer en casa artesanalmente creo...? 10.000W & 15.000w amplificadorfier power 
=========================================================
http://www.audiojunkies.com/product/662/kicker-warhorse-wx100001-reviews
http://www.floridacaraudio.com/soundstream-debuts-15000-watt-amp-at-ces-2008/
__________________________________________________________________________
http://blog.sounddomain.com/gadget/car_stereo/
==================================================================


----------



## ALGUZ

Aquí les dejo este circuito bien sencillo que trabaja con 2 voltajes, es de una cabina Yorkville la NX55P y lo que les mando es la etapa de potencia que maneja el driver de brillos y es de 40 vatios, es este caso lo importante no es la potencia sino como se puede adaptar el sistema switching a cualquier otro amplificador, por ejemplo el que mando Felibari12,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,allí se los dejo.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola.
Miren este video, creo que esta _muy bueno_. 

anthology of amplificadorfiers

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp4_6qjdG-8"]YouTube - Anthology of Aussie Amplifiers[/ame]

Al verlo sabran porque lo digo y es familiar para algunas personas que han realizado sus diseños de amplificador, los cuales han sido excelentes.
Gracias y buena tarde.
Vlachocorrea


----------



## ALGUZ

Si a la zener, de +50 -50  lo subí hasta +86 - 86, pienso que al LYNX tambien se le puede subir el voltaje, hay que tener en cuenta el ajuste del bias y de el vatiaje de ciertas resistencias como las que bajan el voltaje del integrado, y comparar lo valores de Resistencias con las de un circuito similar que trabaje con mayor voltaje, pero si se puede subir yo me atreveria a probar con +100 -100, pues los componentes y el circuito es muy estable ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hay que probar,,,,,,,,,,, acerca del Lab gruppen no tengo información si la tienes y puedes subirla para comparar sería bueno, y si te decides a armar el LYNX me avisas porque tengo un up grade del circuito impreso que me llegó, pero me gustaria que lo probaras a ver que tal suena,,,,,,,me cuentas,ah si le puedes colocar 16 TR


----------



## ALGUZ

Muy bien , ahi te mando esto entonces, armalo a ver si me anímo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos alguien podria explicarme lo de termicamente estable, y que parametros tendria que modificar en el driver por ejemplo corriente de bias, v-offset, para hacer el amplificador estable en temperatura con la carga.

Por ejemplo en la tarjeta zener que componentes tendria que modificarle.


----------



## Fogonazo

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Muchachos alguien podria explicarme lo de termicamente estable, y que parametros tendria que modificar en el driver por ejemplo corriente de bias, v-offset, para hacer el amplificador estable en temperatura con la carga.


Para este caso térmicamente estable significa que la corriente de reposo no aumente con la temperatura, si fuera así, se entraría en un circulo vicioso que "Cocinaría" la etapa de salida.

Las preguntas a hacerse son:
¿ Que pasaría si tal o cual transistor aumentara su ganancia por efecto de la temperatura ?
Del análisis de esto se deduce si puede aparecer un "embalaje" térmico.

Para compensar esto se suele colocar el transistor regulador del bias, diodos de bias o incluso un termistor conectado térmicamente al disipador para que ante un aumento de temperatura la respuesta del sistema sea una disminución de corriente de bias

Edit:
Esto es para un sistema bien diseñado, si no es el caso, el embalaje térmico puede venir de otros lados.



> Por ejemplo en la tarjeta zener que componentes tendria que modificarle.


¿ Que tarjeta ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Se despejaron mis dudas con tu respuesta fogonazo, gracias.

otra pregunta:

-a veces en la etapas es normal que se se caliente mas el driver del lado positivo de la fuente?

Al fin que es lo que pasa cuando un transistor de salida se calienta mas que sus compañeros, en otro post dijeron que era por ganancias diferentes pero yo hice la prueba con darlington y transistores normales en la misma etapa y no ocurrio eso, claro los transistores eran originales todos, pero ahy algo en los transistores falsos que hace que esto pase (Sera corriente de fuga mas alta en las uniones?), claro esto solo ocurre cuando el amplificador esta sonando.

De nuevo gracias fogonazo y espero que puedas ayudarme...


----------



## silfredo jimenez

yo he trabajado con el plano dela tarjeta pioneer y rinde bastante ys suena muy bien.
pero el MTE no lo tengo. Ala pioneer le puedes colocar los transistores de salida que tu quieras, yo le he colocado 16 y rinde mucho. hasta con mas voltage y con un diodo zener de 24v


----------



## tecnicdeso

He visto este post, y aun no doy credito a los delirios paranoides de algunos usuarios, acerca del tema de potencias, diseños, valvulas, voltajes  y amperajes, todo ello acompañado de imágenes de equipos de sonido coloridos y llenos de publicidad.

Hoy dia hay sistemas de amplificación y de audio, que son transportables por dos personas, y que superan con creces a esas montañas de altavoces caseros de dudosa calidad y rendimiento, y además no hacer falta disponer de dos camiones de 12 mts. para llevar toda esa chatarra.

De buena tinta les digo que con apenas 3 etapas de potencia de 2 Unds. de Rack, un buen procesador y unos buenos altavoces, conjunto de apenas 18Kw, cubrimos con muchísima mas presion sonora una zona mucho mas grande que lo que puede cubrir ese esperpentico monton de maderas. 

No me negarán que la  mayoria de los latinos les va mas la apariencia que el resultado. Siempre andan con videos caseros y mal editados, y llenos de publicidad,  sin apenas demostración técnica de los aportes que ofrecen. 

Eso sí, curioso si que es. He visto videos de piques entre "empresas" Sonidistas de disco moviles, gente que exhibe en el patio de su casa un montón de maderos, y si es gracioso. Por lo menos para el resto del mundo es gracioso. Eso sí, solo ocurre alla.

Si lo desean pueden ver como se hace un amplificador casero, y además a valvulas.
http://dailymotion.alice.it/video/x3wrzo_fabrication-dune-lampe-triode_tech


----------



## nuk

'googleando' un poco encontre estos archivos perdidos en la red continuando con los amplificador de A E Holton aqui dejo el de 1kw + PCB y unas fotos que el tomo espero les sirva


----------



## nuk

aqui la 2da version del amplificador de 1kw unas de las vesiones que me gustaria armarlo bueno. esta version la tengo incompleta es por eso que lo posteo si alguien tiene el  *esquema* del ampificador seria de gran ayuda
para esta fiebre Amplifier A E Holton en el foro


----------



## vlachocorrea

> Silfredo Jimenez: yo he trabajado con el plano dela tarjeta pioneer y rinde bastante ys suena muy bien.
> pero el MTE no lo tengo. A la pioneer le puedes colocar los transistores de salida que tu quieras, yo le he colocado 16 y rinde mucho. hasta con mas voltage y con un diodo zener de 24v.



Hola Silfredo, seria tan amable de colocar el pcb este circuito pioneer, ya que estoy bastante interesado en este circuito, es bastabte parecido al circuito zener, que tambien realizan en Barranquilla.
Los voltajes de entrada en que intervalo funcionarian?

Gracias. 
Felices fiestas.


----------



## ALGUZ

es el mismo circuito que llaman zener o pionner o RCA, es lo mismo.
en cuanto al comentario del español tecnicdeso, no se preocupen y no le den mente a eso,,,pa lante nosotros vivimos una realidad completamente distinta a ellos y este cruce de notas lo demuestra y ademas conoces que tipo de "personas" hay en el mundo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no quieren ir a España muchachos,,,,y eso que apenas lo tratamos via internet,,,que tal


----------



## aldemarar

amigos tengo unos irfp251 y quisiera armar un amplificador con mosfet de canal n y nesesito planos para esto les agradeseria si me pueden ayudar


----------



## tecnicdeso

Creo que muchos malinterpretaron palabras. Este español simplemente se dedica a trabajar en el sector. Simplemente les hago hincapié una vez mas, en que mejor es la calidad y el rendimiento que la cantidad y en desperdicio.

Son muy honorables los trabajos hechos con el esfuerzo, pero siempre intento decir que no se dejen impresionar por las apariencias. En mis años de juventud hice cantidad de inventos por aficion.

Es mejor comprar un componente de 100 dolares que diez de 10 dolares, y mucho mas cuando se trata de altavoces y transductores.

Ahora pueden reorganizar el linchamiento, pero, tal vez de los pocos que un dia lleguen a algo en el sector se acuerden de los comentarios vertidos aquí sin el mas minimo animo de ofender a nadie.

Y ahora, a seguir con los inventos.

Respecto al sr. aldemarar, podrias decirnos si tienes el par complementario pnp del irfp251, o simplemente quieres un diagrama con dos transistores npn, cosa extraña en los diseños mosfet.


----------



## aldemarar

Respecto al sr. aldemarar, podrias decirnos si tienes el par complementario pnp del irfp251, o simplemente quieres un diagrama con dos transistores npn, cosa extraña en los diseños mosfet

compañero nesesito planos con todos negativos por internet hay uno de 7000w pero todos disen que no funciona, yo tengo 12 transistores irfp251 y quiero experimentar con estos adjunto imagen


----------



## silfredo jimenez

aqui hice este pcb de la pioneer pero esta no es la misma que la que dice aldemarar que es la misma zener de todas maneras es el esquema que deje mas atras. este amplificador lo he trabajado con 16 transistores de potencia y no he tenido ningun inconveniente y el voltaje mas bajito que le he colocado fue de 35 voltios y suena muy bien


----------



## Cacho

Y hablamos todos el mismo idioma... Pero tan distinto...

Tecnicdeso no califica de chatarra al audio DIY, ni quiere decir que lo que se usa acá sea chatarra en el sentido con que se lo está interpretando. Significa cosas distintas a ambos lados del Atlántico.
No dice que sean cosas inservibles, sino que son equipos grandes y aparatosos, cosa simplemente descriptiva.
A lo que apunta con su(s) comentario(s) es a que se priorice la calidad por sobre la cantidad. Con 600W de mal sonido vamos a tener SIEMPRE peores resultados que con 150W de uno bueno (y sólo 6dB de diferencia). Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con él. 
Yo calificaría de chatarra (en nuestro sentido) a un equipo que simplemente sonara fuerte y no bien, sea DIY o industrializado.
Dice también que un sistema de varios KW cabe en un espacio bastante chico, cosa cierta también, que no hace falta hacer equipos del tamaño de un mamut para que suenen con el volumen necesario (estamos hablando ya de un recital al aire libre, por ejemplo) y en caso de hacerlos, estaríamos desperdiciando espacio y, quizá, plata.
Simplemente dice que conviene armar un buen equipo a medida y con buena calidad que dejarse llevar por "la fiebre del Watt".
En definitiva se termina gastando lo mismo (o hasta menos), pero se obtienen mejores resultados y mayor transportabilidad.
El enfoque de él (y mío) va a una distancia considerable del "que suene fuerte".
Haya paz...

Aldemarar, ni se te ocurra armar ese circuito, a menos que quieras perder tiempo o quemar transistores en el peor de los casos. No tengo ningún esquema cuasicomplementario con mosfets, así que no te puedo ayudar en esto. Buena suerte en la búsqueda.

Saludos


----------



## ALGUZ

Aldemarar aquí te mando este circuito, para que lo pruebes y me comentas y prueba colocandole los irf iguales a la salida.
Se que tengo algun circuito asi, pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## ALGUZ

Mira este circuito es sencillo de armar


----------



## FELIBAR12

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> Respecto al sr. aldemarar, podrias decirnos si tienes el par complementario pnp del irfp251, o simplemente quieres un diagrama con dos transistores npn, cosa extraña en los diseños mosfet
> 
> compañero nesesito planos con todos negativos por internet hay uno de 7000w pero todos disen que no funciona, yo tengo 12 transistores irfp251 y quiero experimentar con estos adjunto imagen



Si es verdad, dicho circuito no funciona. Esta mal polarizado, yo lo arme y ni siquiera se puede encender porque vuela los fusibles,.En un tiempo me arme varios circuitos  muy similares y todavia los tengo andando  pero yo ya me  canse de cargar  esos equipos pesados y con resultados muy regulares(sobre todo con el calor , el peso y el espacio).Por eso, quiero exprimentar mas bien con circuiteria en clase d que me esta dando buenos resultados y por su puesto con fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

fijense amigos que yo tambien tengo dos ifrp460 y estube buscando amplificador con mosfet tipo N aqui en el foro y encontre este pero aun no lo he probado. no me acuerdo quien fue el que los publico. es pero que les sirva


----------



## silfredo jimenez

y tambien encontre este


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aqui les dejo la pcb que hice para la pionner y otro esquema pionner que encontre por ahi navegando...
al amigo silfredo el esquematico que me pasaste tenia un error entre las bases de los driver, pero ya lo corregi, miren el esquema y se daran cuenta.  Este circuito es el mismo zener o sansuy con algunas cosas de mas, lo simule y es muy funcional.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

tienes toda la razon oscar monsalvo la base del draiver pnp sale es del colector y no del emisor,
muchas gracias por tu correccion.


----------



## ALGUZ

Ya hace rato publicaron el plano de un amplificador marca MASTER DINAMIC POWER SERIES, yo lo baje pero habalando con un amigo me dice que a ese plano le hace falta el completo de la etapa de entrada que creo es, donde esta el circuito de cliping, limitador y/o compresor de audio.
Tiene alguno del foro esta parte del plano o es asi como lo publicaron


----------



## aldemarar

alguz este lo consegui en la red no se si te sirba


----------



## ALGUZ

Gracias, Aldemarar. yo buscando encontré este que te anexo, dicen que hace parte de la parte preamplificadora  un crest audio espero te sirva.


----------



## oZon

Hola  ALGUZ

unas paginas atras publicaste este amplificador me parecion cencillo e interesante por los comentarios que realizaron de 

este intenté simularlo en proteus 7.1 pero en la salida se obtiene usa señal medio extraña y no senoidal como deberia

ademas observan las fotos del amp terminado se ve unos capacitores los cuales no van en el esquema

y una cosa mas en el esquema hay una resistencia sin valor .

luego en la simulacion introduje los capacitores y la resistencia sin valor y se obtuvo una señal triangular pero se 

ve que llega amplificar  de  gran manera; bueno seria que modifiques el esquema y subas los PCBs para aquellos 

que se animaron a armar este amplificador; espero tu respuesta, gracias.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## oZon

esta es la foto donde aparecen los capacitores que mencione

tambien esta la simulacion para que lo vean talvez esta mal o sera por que use tips en el amplificador

que opinan.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## ALGUZ

Saludos Ozon,
Bueno empecemos por los capacitores, los transistores C2073 y B546 llevan entre la base y el colector capacitores de 0.047 mF, que son los que colocaste en circulo.

El circuito diferencial formado por los transistores mje340 tambien llevan capacitores entre la base y el colector y yo no dibuje esto en el diagrama que monte, por lo cual les pido que me excusen y por ultimo el valor de la resistencia es de 15K ohm(15000 ohmios) todas las R son a medio vatio los capacitores entre 47 a 100vdc.
Estos capacitores sirven para controlar la ganancia del circuito y que este no oscile.
En cuanto a la simulacion, prueba con estos cambios y hablamos.
Te voy a conseguir los pcb y los monto aqui,,,,chao


----------



## ALGUZ

Amigo Ozon,
El amigo Sigifredo Jimenez, hizo este trabajo que te anexo si tu analizas es el mismo circuito.


----------



## Cacho

oZon dijo:
			
		

> esta es la foto donde aparecen los capacitores que mencione...



Hola Ozon.
Los cuatro capacitores que aparecen son (aparentemente) los encargados de estabilizar transistores. Evitan el "Efecto Miller", más información en: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_effect, y el trabajo original donde lo describe el propio Miller: http://web.mit.edu/klund/www/papers/jmiller.pdf. Originalmente fue descripto en válvulas.
Si son lo que yo pienso, conectan B y C de los dos MJE340 y entre los mismos pines de los 2SC2073 y 2SB546 que controlan a los de potencia.
Sin esos capacitores es casi seguro que el amplificador oscilará. Usualmente tienen valores bajos, de unos 100pf o menos.
Si tenés alguna manera de chequear qué patas de los transistores se les conectan, podrás decirme si estoy en lo correcto o no.

Con respecto a la resistencia sin valor... Estimativamente debe ser de unos 5KΩ máximo (sin analizar mucho). Si es menor, sube la corriente a través de los TR del par diferencial de la entrada. Hasta más o menos 1KΩ debería funcionar sin problemas.
Saludos


----------



## oZon

Gracias por sus comentarios 

Realice las modificaciones en el circuito y el resultado en la simulacion fue casi la misma en la salida se tiene una onda Triangular y diente de cuerra como quieran llamarlo adjunto la foto del resultado 

El esquema se parece al amplificador RANDALL 400 que es igual de cencillo y de gran ptencia yo le he sacado un buen usoa este amplificador adjunto el esquema 

estudienlo y veran que es igual de cencillo es por eso que me interesoo este esquema (buena potencia con pocos componentes), que opinan ustedes.

Saludos 

oZon


----------



## ALGUZ

Buen circuito Ozon, tiene mucha similitud, pero ten en cuenta que el Randall tiene la salida semicomplementaria o sea que los TR de salida son iguales y el pionner o zener(igual) tiene salida complementaria y esto auyda a que el amplificador se comporte mejor con cargas altas (4 Ohms y 2 Ohms) , como las carga la manejas los emisores el acoplamiento de impedancia es mejor.
El circuito que yo coloqué, pruebalo y veras.


----------



## ALGUZ

Mira este que encontre en un link es un hibrido entre randall y el que yo coloque,,,semicomplementario y con doble diferencial a la entrada 200wtts


----------



## aldemarar

subo circuito zener  de alguz que modifique


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

oZon simule tu amplificador y el problema esta en los condensadores de efecto miller entre base y colector de los driver finales, estan de 22nf, cambialos a 100pf y veras que se arregla.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

oZon en el AG400 tu finales salen por una resistencia de 0.47Ohm que son las de conpensacion termica, este nodo debe ir es a las R de 100Ohm de los Driver finales.


----------



## aldemarar

algus aca esta el sansuy con +-90 pruevalo si en verda funciona. com proteus funciono vien ya sabes me cuentas


----------



## crazysound

Hola a todos, alguien ha logrado armar el sansuy? Gracias.....


----------



## ALGUZ

Yo lo he armado varias veces, creo que Aldemarar tambien y otros del foro, eso esta probado 100%,,,,,,,hazlo y veras
No se ,,,,,,,,,,tu tienes experiencia en armar amplificador?,,,,,,,,,,,cualquier pregunta  solo hazla y aqui resolvemos


----------



## crazysound

Hola alguz, si tengo algo de experiencia en amplificador, pero no encuentro un circuito que me funcione con mas de +-80V. 
Has hecho este último reformado o el que está en las primeras pág.? gracias...


----------



## aldemarar

creyzy creo que ya te habia pasado un circuito que esta 100% probado pero si quieres otro te lo paso ya yo e armado amplificador asta +-92v y de mas de 2000w. aser circuitos con voltages "altos" lo que tienes que tener en cuenta es que los transistores trabajen con dicho voltage y polarisar vien el circuito. para empesar te recoiendo los de doble diferencial a la entrada como el super amp que ya hay un pos de el  aqui en el foro , ese circuito es muy estable 
el sansuy tambien es bueno ,cualquier cosa me preguntas y te ayudo


----------



## ALGUZ

Bueno como veo que quieres algo fuerte y ya haz hecho tus circuitos aquí te mando este es relativamente sencillo y trabaja con voltaje alto, son 1500wtts a 4 Ohms


----------



## Cacho

CrazySound, el amplificador que te pasó Aldemarar viene de la página de Elliott Sound.
Acá tenés la ubicación original.
Si Elliott dice que funciona, creéle.

De todas formas y coincidiendo con lo que dice en la página, te DESACONSEJO hacer un amplificador de semejante potencia; es terriblemente impráctico, además de bastante peligroso, muy caro y requiere de un ajuste muy preciso.
La tendencia actual para lograr 1500W es usar tres amplificadores y tres cajas de 500W cada una, porque ante el desperfecto de una de ellas, todavía tenés las otras dos, además de ser más fácil y barato repararlas.
Más en contra de la construcción de estos monstruos: el aumento de volumen de 500W a 1500W es de 4,7dB nada más. Redondeando, un punto y medio en el pote de volumen.
Si creés que vale la pena, adelante. Vas a tener manos para solucionar lo que no te ande.

Por otro lado, es muy probable que los transistores que estuviste quemando fueran falsos: Está todo inundado de esas porquerías. No te desanimes por esas cosas, es simplemente cuestión de encontrar un distribuidor que venda originales y vas a ver la (enorme) diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola san cacho, gracias por tus consejos, ando buscando algo de 500W a 800W, ese circuito que posteó alguz no funciona (está discutido en otro foro y no es muy difícil darse cuenta). Soy sonidista aparte de amante del audio y hoy en día es muy difícil comprar amplificador, por eso quiero armar uno que me sirva para trabajar....
Así que si alguien ha armado algo por el estilo por favor suban el circuito...


Gracias a todos..


----------



## Cacho

Hay uno de Luciperrro acá.

Para lograr 500W RMS en 8Ω, necesitás una alimentación de +-90V como mínimo. Si es en 4Ω, hablamos de casi +-65V. Si el de Luciperrro no te sirve, buscá cualquier otro que tenga esos voltajes de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, si ya lo tengo a ese esquema, y también he visto varios con fuentes grandes.... pero nadie los ha hecho y eso me da mucha desconfianza ya que , como dije anteriormente, me he cansado de quemar transistores en circuitos que encontraba en la web...
Gracias igual... sigo esperando


----------



## Cacho

Luciperrro lo hizo. Hablá con él.
E insisto en lo que te dije más arriba: Si no te sirve, BUSCÁ uno con esos voltajes de alimentación.

Si entrás a la página de QSC tenés los diagramas de sus amplificadores a disposición, y esos sí que están armados y recontraprobados...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Algo como esto podria servir? ya miraste el post de crest audio?


----------



## aldemarar

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> CrazySound, el amplificador que te pasó Aldemarar viene de la página de Elliott Sound.
> Acá tenés la ubicación original.
> Si Elliott dice que funciona, creéle.


 
yo no e recomendado ese circuito ya les subo uno probado con 90v


----------



## aldemarar

aqui  esta   ampalar 2008 esta es la ultima modificacion que e echo bota un poco mas de 800w a 2 Ω 
esta calculado para trabajar maximo a 92v pruevalo que te va gustar y recuerda trata de cosequir los repuestos originales . y me saludas al comandante fidel


----------



## ALGUZ

Al respecto de los tr falsos les ejo este documento que conseguí, para probar transistores de potencia


----------



## Cacho

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> yo no e recomendado ese circuito ...



Perdón Aldemarar, se me mezclaron los nombres ops: . Era Alguz el que lo subió.


----------



## Cacho

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> compañeros que programas tienen para armar los esquematicos para no subir mamarrachos jajaa



Podés usar el LiveWire o el EAGLE. Los dos son fáciles de manejar y sé que el EAGLE tiene una versión gratuita, no sé si el LiveWire tendrá.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> aldemarar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqui  esta   ampalar 2008 esta es la ultima modificacion que e echo bota un poco mas de 800w a 2 Ω
> esta calculado para trabajar maximo a 92v pruevalo que te va gustar y recuerda trata de cosequir los repuestos originales . y me saludas al comandante fidel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola adelmarar, a ese circuito lo tenés funcionando?
Hacer clic para expandir...


si esta funcionando con 16 transistores de potencia por salida y 90v +-  con un transformador toroidal en el foro de aplificadores hechos tengo una foto


----------



## crazysound

Hola adelmarar, te hago una consulta, Para qué están las R de 100 en serie con las de 68k si es lo mismo que nada? Gracias...


----------



## aldemarar

si asi es pero el diseño original asi lo trajo, pero si quieres puedes omitirlo yo la coloque porque cuando me hisieron el pcb la colocaron


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, y como quedó el bias? mediste la corriente de reposo? lo te calentaron los tr de salida?

Gracias adelmarar...


----------



## nuk

hola a toda la gente del foro anteriormente (paginas atras) postie los AV  de Anthony Eric Holton
aqui dejo unos amplificador no tan potentes como los otros pero buenos de solo 600 W


----------



## nuk

continuando de bajada la segunda parte de estos amplificador


----------



## nuk

terminando con estos amplificador clase A aqui la ultima parte espero que les sirva
posd: las imagenes son ejemplos del funcionamiento -Fuente DiyAudio-
☺nuk♫,comment


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos, el elliot sound que posteo el amigo ALGUZ si funciona porque ya lo he probado, lo unico es que hay que ser cuidadoso con el ajuste ya que se esta trabajando con 270Vdc, de todas maneras si funciona.

Armar un amplificador con la cantidad de dispositivos falsos que se consiguen es algo muy problematico, y tu compras los respuestos y te los venden como originales pero uno no sabe si lo son, la prueba de transistores con el bombillo y los diodos ya la conocia, el problemas es que toca arriesgarse, si el transistor es falso, a llorar esa platica.

Yo tampoco recomendaria hacer un amplificador de tal magnitud, habria que pensar en un transformador gigantesco (si no se dispone de una S.M.P.S.), condensadores mas grandes o en mayor cantidad, mas transistores, mas disipador, mas chasis...mas plata.


----------



## aldemarar

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, y como quedó el bias? mediste la corriente de reposo? lo te calentaron los tr de salida?
> 
> Gracias adelmarar...



compañero perdona la demora te cueto que las vias estan en 0.7v ambas y la corriente de reposo menos de 40ma
lo prove com dos parlantes y se entibio no logro calentarse estube sonandolo como por 4 horas a toda potencia asta que llego la policia porque la potencia activo las alarmas de unos veiculos que estaban a dos cuadras, asi que este amplificador quedo listo para tumbar paredes


----------



## Cacho

leoangel_23 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo oscar monsalvo., cual es el elliot sound q posteo ALGUZ porque ya que lo armaste y te funciono me gustaria hacer lo mismo. desde ya gracias.



Post 177 de este hilo.
En el 180 está posteada la dirección original, donde hay una explicación completa del funcionamiento (y un error mío donde atribuyo el otro post a Aldemarar, en vez de a Alguz)

Saludos


----------



## nuk

> Gracias adelmarar...
> 
> compañero perdona la demora te cueto que las vias estan en 0.7v ambas y la corriente de reposo menos de 40ma
> lo prove com dos parlantes y se entibio no logro calentarse estube sonandolo como por 4 horas a toda potencia asta que llego la policia porque la potencia activo las alarmas de unos veiculos que estaban a dos cuadras, asi que este amplificador quedo listo para tumbar paredes



porque no posteas unas fotos para el foro y el PCB para los que quieren armarlo.gracias
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Hola nuk me podrias colocar la pagina completa de diyaudio de donde encontraste el amplificador Nmos esque estoy haciendo el de 400w que es de 6 mosfet pero no me ha querido funcionar
lo pruebo en serie y no tiene corto pero no esta amplificando y cuando le coloco un parlante se coloca en corto te agradeceria tu colaboracion


----------



## Fogonazo

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> ......estoy haciendo el de 400w que es de 6 mosfet pero no me ha querido funcionar
> lo pruebo en serie y no tiene corto pero no esta amplificando y cuando le coloco un parlante se coloca en corto te agradeceria tu colaboracion


¿ Leíste esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/ ?
Particularmente el punto *10*


----------



## silfredo jimenez

si  voy a poner mas en practica estos puntos, muchas gracias fogonazo.
y para los mosfet tambien la corriente de reposo debe ser igual?
osea para medir la calibracion de las vias tambien las puedo medir en la resistencia de los transistores de potencia? te agradeceria tu respuesta y con respecto a la bobina que lleva el amplificador ala salida tambien la puedo hacer de mas o menos diez a quince vuentas con un diametro de 1.5 cm


----------



## Fogonazo

Correcto.
El valor propuesto puede no ser el que te de la mínima distorsión posible, ese valor lo sacas del diseño que estas empleando, pero evita recalentamientos innecesarios y la posibilidad de quemar algo.

Si al conectar el parlante aumenta el consumo exageradamente estas teniendo tensión a la salida de parlante, mejor prueba con una resistencia de 4 Ω de unos cuantos vatios, evitaras quemar el parlante.

La falla puede venir de un transistor conectado al revés o un PNP en lugar de NPN, mira las etapa excitadoras o el diferencial de entrada mal conectado.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

muchas gracias voy a revisar muy bien todo el circuito, disculpa que te siga preguntando pero es que como no se si en realidad este amplificador funciona pues nadie del foro lo ha armado aunque lo que me hace confiar en el es las fotografias que estan posteadas
el que estoy haciendo es este pero con 6 transistores y los que estoy utilizando son los IRFP260


----------



## Fogonazo

En aspecto esta bien, tendría que verificarlo haciendo una simulación, pero en apariencia es correcto.

¿ Podrías poner de que pagina lo has sacado ?

Existen paginas de información mas serias que otras y hay páginas que son garantía de funcionamiento.


----------



## nuk

> *Informacion de la pagina sobre Nmos400*
> Este diseño se creó a raíz de una petición por un DIY'er que querían un amplificador de potencia MOSFET, pero sólo había TO3 dispositivos. Parece bastante fácil de modificar la N-Bip300 diseño para utilizar el TO3 MOSFETs así que aquí está. Esta disposición debe ser bien con rieles de 80 voltios entregar alrededor de 500 watts into 4 ohms.
> MOSFET especificaciones unidad debe ser por lo menos; Vds = 200v, Pd = 250 watts
> *Traducido por Google©
> mas información sobre los amplificador  Actrk400-600 & Nmos400  Aqui*


hola *silfredo jimenez* y a todos los que quieren armar estos amplificador
bueno les dejo la pagina de origen de esos amplificador 
donde tambien hay información detallada y link de los foros donde lo armaron.
- adjunte unos manuales de construcion eso serviria bastante revisarlos.
- en el caso de Actrk400-600 se puentea tierra del circuito a la fuente con un cable ****Mirar A.adjunto
posd: tener en cuenta lo que dice Fogonazo sobre como hacer arrancar un amplificador
http://www.adam.com.au/cgpap/QuasiWeb/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo

Mirando con mas atención observe los siguientes detalles:

1) La etapa de entrada se alimenta con 10VCC mas que la rama positiva.
2) El control de bias debe ser muy sensible, cuando digo muy sensible quiero decir que se dispara fácilmente y de ajustar pasa a cortocircuito violento, extrema precaución con esto.
3) Por la forma de trabajo necesita un disipador para los excitadores y otro distinto para los finales.

No encontré errores de diseño, aparentemente debe funcionar.



			
				♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> ......... tener en cuenta lo que dice Fogonazo sobre como hacer arrancar un amplificador....


No le hagan caso a alguien que tiene un ratón como avatar, es poco serio, el raton y el propietario del avatar.


----------



## paulo-baez

hola a todos alguien ya armo este amplificador, yo lo estoy armando y tengo algunas dudas en mi localidad no
 encuentro transistores 2sc1845 y tengo ganas de sustituirlos por 2n5551 comenten si esta bien =saludos y gracias=


----------



## nuk

- http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nec/2SC1845.pdf
- http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/2N5551.pdf
Revise los datasheet y compare. en mi opinion diria que esta bien Porque no..!?
aqui una comparacion.en jpg (adjunto-99978)
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## nuk

hola simulado ese amplificador de 1500w 4Ω en multisim10 aunque con algunos 
orrores ya corregidos por MP. no e visto que tenga algun problema de diseño excepto mi error en el armado je
==========================================================
copiar el archivo adjunto y pegarlo para poder descargar la simulacion (esta en rar)





==========================================================
Posd: para el que se interese en ese amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> - Revise los datasheet y compare. en ...para audio y el otro es de mas de uso general


----------



## paulo-baez

Bueno gracias por comentar tan rápido, voy a dejar un pequeño aporte para el que este armando este mismo
 amplificador el ajuste finales y un pequeño detalle que no se si alguien se dio cuenta es que el transistor
 t4 - bc546 va montado en el disipador de los transistores de salida


----------



## paulo-baez

Leyendo un poco mas me he dado cuenta de que el transistor t4 tiene que ir montado en el disipador principal lo mas cerca posible de los fet ya que creo yo, es que toma la temperatura de los mismo y varia su intensidad, ahora la pregunta es para que? 

Es posible que sea una especie de protección que cuando la temperatura se desproporcionada tenga influencia en los excitadoras y estos exciten a los transistores de salida menos y por ende "protegiéndolos de un sobrecalentamiento"


----------



## aldemarar

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> hola aldemarar e simulado ese amplificador de 1500w 4Ω en multisim10 aunque con algunos
> orrores ya corregidos por MP. no e visto que tenga algun problema de diseño excepto mi error en el armado je
> ==========================================================
> copiar el archivo adjunto y pegarlo para poder descargar la simulacion (esta en rar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================================
> posd : como puedo reemplazar esos transistores "tipo chapas" a uno en forma de "transistor mosfet"
> cualquier ayuda gracias de antemano



compañero ="♫nuk♫"] yo no e armado ese circuito no se si te comfundiste el circuito que yo trabajo es con doble diferencial en la entrada ya que asi octengo mayor fidelidad grasias


----------



## nuk

un lapsus lo tiene cualquiera disculpa aldemarar


----------



## nuk

* Modificado el domingo, 03 de mayo de 2009 16:37:45* 

hola a todos aportando un poco mas dejo una investigacion que hice de un amplificador (turco) de 250w HIFI (todo simulado con el mutisim10) dejo los PCB's en Sprint layout5.0 para alguna modificacion que quieran hace sin hablar mas dejo la información correnpondiente 
comment,♫nuk♫
===========================================================
*PCB y esquemas remodificados por los incombenientes de la ubicacion de los BD.  *
=========================================================== 
Esquema Original -


----------



## nuk

*Modificado el domingo, 03 de mayo de 2009 16:37:45*
Amplificador de 500W usando MJ15001 y 2 es una derivacion del 250 pero eclusivo para 454.678W
ver 2.1


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Nuk, gracias por el aporte.  Que tal el sonido? lo has probado a 2 ohm?


----------



## nuk

Hola oscar monsalvo si lo e probado pero solo en simulacion disculpa por el error del esquema (ahora puedes revisar ahi especifica que tienes que hacer para usarlo a 2ohm ) estoy en proceso de armado solo me faltan unos $$ y listo pero ahi e subido unas fotos y tambien dejo un bloc de notas donde podras descargar mi simulacion para cualquier duda que tengas con respecto a este amplificador


----------



## Cacho

Se ve bien el circuito Nuk.
Pero tené cuidado porque se queda MUY corto con la etapa de salida.

Con dos transistores por rama, +-70V de alimentación y 4Ω de carga, es más que probable que se queme todo.
El pico de disipación (a ojo nomás) va a estar alrededor de los 250/300W por transistor (o más). Y si llegan a tener un poco de temperatura la cosa se pone peor (disipan todavía menos los TR).

Así como está calculo (otra vez a ojo) que pueden trabajar con hasta +-50V y 4Ω sin fundirse. Para subir la tensión a +-70V tendrías que ponerle una pareja más de transistores en cada rama por lo menos.
Y de 2Ω ni hablar.


Saludos


----------



## juanma

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Podrías poner de que pagina lo has sacado ?


No vi que hayan puesto el link, asi que se los dejo
Quasi Amp
En su momento deje estos amplificador con su pagina en el foro, en un post de zopilote o tupolev creo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

ese amplificador es muy similar a esto http://sound.westhost.com/project68.htm y segun lo que dice alli,para obtener 500w hay que subir el voltaje a +-70vdc , *duplicar* la cantidad de transistores,como tambien brindarle un discipador de calor mas generoso. De lo contrario,yo no le veo futuro y larga vida.Yo tengo conciencia de lo que se necesita para obtener unos 400w y es mas de lo que esta ahi, he sentido el calor que genera un equipo de tal magnitud.Por experiencia se que si llega rapidamente a un temperatura critica,solo con reproducir una cancion,estamos en problemas.Un amplificador en buenas condiciones llega a su temperatura critica despues de una jornada extenuante(unas 2 horas como minimo),por consiguiente aconsejo no subir el voltaje a +-70 mientras no hayan transistores suficientes, o trabajar con una carga no muy baja, o la facil: un  sistema de ventilacion mas eficiente.El voltaje maximo (me parece a mi porque despues de ahi....) para un montaje de 4 transistores es de +-60v .

Si quieren trabajar con equipos de amplificación para espacios grandes es mejor que adecuen sus amplificador para que no se calienten a la primera cancion.como? con un buen ajuste de bias,con un buen diseño del circuito,con no menos de 8 transistores(dependiendo del voltaje),no bajando a 2 ohm(ese montaje puede servir pero yo no lo recomiendo) prefiero hacer otro amplificador y que no se caliente.


----------



## nuk

Gracias por la respuestas inmediatas y por la experiencia aportada creo que solo se deberia usar de 50 a 60v y claro que usando mas transistores por lo menos para 500w unos cuatro por rama al aumentar transistores se obtiene menos THD y claro que hay que ser generosos con la disipacion 
si no todo se quema. si alguien  quiere revisar la simulacion esta adjunto arriba para cualquier error 
============================================================
 [url]http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/250 MultiSim 10.1.rar [/url]
 [url]http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/500 MultiSim 10.1.rar [/url]
============================================================
posd: ¿¿¿...que en la simulacion me haya resultado eso quiere decir que funciona si o no..?
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## cypress999

sera q me podrian ayudar con este amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

cypress999 dijo:
			
		

> sera q me podrian ayudar con este amplificador


Ese es el esquema de un amplificador comercial marca QSC.

Pone "QSC" en el buscador del foro hay 2 (O mas) proyectos al respecto.

Si no posees bastante experiencia no te aconsejo ese amplificador.


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro aqui siguiendo con las aportaciones un amplificador simulado por DIY audio de por cierto 1000w
todo lo dejo en un archivo.rar concreto y algunas imagenes. luego aporto un PCB creado por mi del circuito
♫nuk♫ *NO lo e simulado porfavor si se les ocurre armarlo haganlo.*


----------



## david2009

hola arme el ampl de (♫nuk♫) y no funciono pongo 28volt y se funde los fucibles. nose si abe puesto bien los bd 140y 139 porque no se cual es el emisor. busque en datashet y me dice que el emisor es el del la otra pata al que fiugura en la foto.[/size]

[/img]H:\mobile\picture


----------



## Cacho

Viéndolos de frente y con las patas para abajo, los BD139/40 van ECB.

Saludos


----------



## david2009

ven el de el esquema el BD140 muestra que el emisor esta en la pata esa pero en realidad nose si es esa pata.


----------



## Cacho

En ese dibujo está mostrada la parte de atrás del transistor...
De frente son un cuadrado negro y sólo de atrás de ve la parte metálica, como en el dibujo.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

*para: david2009*
Seria bueno revisar los datasheet de cada transistor (adjunto) ya que por las firmas del fabricante varian las ubicaciones de las patas. Estoy trabajando en el PCB para ver si hay algun error que haya cometido (Errar es humano) y agregarle la fuente. creo que eso es todo espero haya sido de ayuda *puedes revisar la simulacion de este amplificador una pagina atras la direccion de descarga esta en Bloc de notas Tambien hay una foto (todo esta simulado en Multisim 10)*
Ver Imagen A mi me ocurrio lo mismo con el AV400 al usar los MJE340/50 por los KSE340/5 mala ubicacion de las patas
===========================================
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/250w.PNG
===========================================
*para: Tyranitar*
=================================================================================


			
				Tyranitar dijo:
			
		

> Hola ♫nuk♫ soy electronico he construido muchos amplificador pero tu diagrama del de 2200w no se ve ten claro podrias poner el circuito pero solo de las pistas de el amplificador de 2200w no el ubicacional te lo agradeceria mucho


hola disculpa pero creo que devistes leer esto espero no desilucionarte pagina 1
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21390.html


			
				rodolfo fabio quintero p dijo:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con dj draco el tektor de 1000w esta muy bueno pero el de 22000w no funciona porque ya lo vi en otro post y lo simule y no me funciono.


yo tambien pensaba que funcionaba  - lo deje de leccion.
=================================================================================
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## nuk

Aqui dejando un Amplificador que lo simule junto a un moderador del foro. en un momento de ocio
es el de Rod Elliott (ESP) - Insanity Can Be Yours 1500w sin mas que hablar dejo el pcb para los fanaticos del sonidoalguna objecion contra el pcb (malas conexiónes y cosas como esas) avisenme para corregirlo 
comment,♫nuk♫

============================================
http://www.sound.whsites.net/project117.htm
http://www.scribd.com/doc/10919147/1500watts-Power-Amp
============================================










			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> 6/5/09
> Algunos adjuntos removidos a pedido del autor del post.
> Ver https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/193705/


----------



## silfredo jimenez

hola nuk te pido porfavor que me colabores con una duda que tengo, lo que pasa es que hice un transformador y resuta que hice el calculo para 85 voltios, pero al terminarlo medí el voltaje y me dió 76 voltios alterno osea que al rectificarlo y filtrarlo me daria 106 vcc  y he decidido hacer este amplificador pero lo que no sé es si los transistores 2sc3858 y2sa1494 soporten este voltaje, el problema es que ya tengo 16 transistores de estos, te agradeceria tu colaboracion
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/37/71636_DS.pdf


----------



## aldemarar

compañero ni se te ocurra colocarle ese voltage por que se pueden quemar los transistores , si quieres trabajar con ese voltage tienes que utilisar trnsistores que soporten mas de 200v


----------



## aldemarar

yo trabajo con 90vdc + -  y suenan duro, si quieres llevalo a 90v y todo vien


----------



## nuk

hola al foro aqui regresando al post informaciónrmo que el la pagina 12 estan los pcb del amplificador de 250 y uno de 500 HI-FI que postie con sus simulaciones incluidas (es un correccion del pcb y el documento original)
bueno un punto aparte buscando un poco mas de A E Holton encontre el pcb del amplificador de 1000w el (AV1000) hecho a puño y letra por el mismo. la imagen es bastante buena asi que creo que puede servir para muchos por que en el foro hay un pcb que ronda por ahi de DIYaudio (las malas lenguas dice que tiene errores).....dicen bueno


----------



## nuk

holaa a foro aportando mas como siempre solo información aqui derivaciones de los Amplificadores de A E Holton de 200 con unas modificaciones extras que le hicieron en una pagina.
comenten,♫nuk♫


----------



## silfredo jimenez

muchas gracias aldemarar lo vol a dejar con 90vcc + -


----------



## nuk

continuando con la linea de A E holton una ampliación a este amplificador de 200 a 400w con solo 3 MOSFET's un problema con el pcb por tenerlo en dos tipos un para placas de solo una cara y el original de doble cara (PCB) publico los dos para eleccion de ustedes (los pcb entan en .lay el programa que abre este archivo es Sprint Layout 5.0)


----------



## nuk

continuando con la gama de amplificador de alto poder uno de 1000w en version estereo (500w mono)
todo esta en un zip (las hojas estan en turco y las imagenes son buenas asi que se notan todavia)
comente,♫nuk♫


----------



## silfredo jimenez

maravillosos los amplificador A E holton...
una pregunta respecto al amplificador que lleva 135vcc dual, es necesario que haya una diferencia de 5vcc en los voltajes que lleva entre la etapa de amplificador de voltaje y la amplificación de potencia?
agradeceria de antemano su colaboracion.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Concuerdo contigo silfredo, ya que es molesto sacar esa tension para el driver.  De que te funciona sin eso, si, porque yo la simule y funciona, no la he armado porque no tengo un transformador con la tensión necesaria para alimentarla.

Lo que te dijo aldemarar sobre los transistores es cierto, no uses con este amplificador los 2SC3858 y pareja, mejor usa los 2SC5200 que son de 230V


----------



## silfredo jimenez

muchas gracias por tu respuesta oscar, lo que pasa con los 5200 y pareja que venden aca en barranquilla es que no son confiables pues los flasos son tan identicos que ya uno ni los puede diferenciar, como sera que fuí auna tienda la mas famosa aqui en barranquilla y pedí unos mje340 y me dijeron cual quieres el falso o el mas falso los unicos en los que se puede confiar es en el 2sc3858 y el 2sa1494, ya armé la tarjeta y la voy a probar pero con -85 +85, lo unico es que no confió de los mj.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hoy me contactaron para construir un poderoso amplificador y decidi usar el driver de Rot Elliot, ya que se alimentara con +-90V (Solo ahi que ajustarlo para trabajar con menos tension de la nominal).

Voy a usar los 2SC3858 y 2SA1494, 40 en total (20 por canal), en cuanto lo vaya contrullendo les ire mostrando fotos de como va quedando.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Como les comente, estoy construyendo un amplificador algo grande y les hago la primera entrega de fotos del proceso de construccion del mismo, disculpen la resolucion de las fotos, es que las tome con la camara de mi K300.

Saludos...


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Oscar impresionante amplificación te cuento que estube haciendo el esquema que vas a usar pero no pude cuadrar las vias, asi que me decidí a hacerlo sin el preset de las vias el hermano que le sigue y ya la terminé y la probe con 16 transistores con una fuente de 85voltios, en los dos ultimos transistores que muestra la tarjeta los mas grande coloqué 5200 y 1943 pero estos se calientan demasiado, pienso reemplazarlos por mje15032 y su pareja para ver si ese el el inconveniente. probé el amplificador con 4 bajos con parlantes marca blasking de 500w y suena muy bien excelente colcaré fotos lo mas pronto posible aqui te dejo el esquema y el pcb




> Editado con consentimiento del autor para quitar el PCB (ver posts siguientes)


----------



## Tacatomon

La bolsa de Transistores y resistencias parece una gran bolsa de pequeños dulces electronicos. 

Esperamos ver fotos terminadas del proyecto andando... y un videito tambien.

Suerte Y saludos.


----------



## Cacho

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> Oscar impresionante amplificación te cuento que estube haciendo el esquema que vas a usar pero no pude cuadrar las vias, asi que me decidí a hacerlo sin el preset de las vias el hermano que le sigue y ya la terminé y la probe con 16 transistores con una fuente de 85voltios, en los dos ultimos transistores que muestra la tarjeta los mas grande coloqué 5200 y 1943 pero estos se calientan demasiado, pienso reemplazarlos por mje15032 y su pareja para ver si ese el el inconveniente. probé el amplificador con 4 bajos con parlantes marca blasking de 500w y suena muy bien excelente colcaré fotos lo mas pronto posible aqui te dejo el esquema y el pcb



El amplificador que posteaste es de Rod Elliott. El autor pide que no se publiquen los PCB de sus diseños, ya que te regala el esquema (y es un diseño muy bueno, por cierto). Él vende los PCBs y los kits para armar.
Podés armarlo para vos, pero (otra vez) el autor pide que no difundas los planos de los PCBs.

Es por eso que te pido permiso para sacarlo del post, por respeto a la voluntad del autor.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Dos fotos mas.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

que mas oscar. impresionante lo que estas haciendo, lo maximo que he hecho es de 16 transistores, te pido una gran colaboracion con un transformador elevador para un pick up
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about34512.html


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, les envio algunas fotos de la bobina del transformador en proceso de construccion y de los elementos de la fuente como son los puentes y los condensadores (aunque falta todavia uno) y los dos ventiladores.

Para crazysound, el driver es el Rod elliot de 1500W que puede trabajar hasta con +-130VDC.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos, les envio algunas fotos de la bobina del transformador en proceso de construccion y de los elementos de la fuente como son los puentes y los condensadores (aunque falta todavia uno) y los dos ventiladores.
> 
> Para crazysound, el driver es el Rod elliot de 1500W que puede trabajar hasta con +-130VDC.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Oscar, te parece confiable el circuito? Yo tengo muchas dudas.....

Saludos..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Porque, lo he simulado y funciona, algunos muchachos lo han armado y les ha funcionado perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola.

Mas fotos, en esta ocacion les traigo fotos del proceso de construccion del transformador, en una se observa la tension medida en uno de los bobinados.

Saludos a ezavalla que me paso una información sobre transformadores, ya que las formulas que se encuentran en internet solo funcionan bien hasta 1000W y me habia tocado acomodar el calculo.

Saludos muchachos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a ezavalla que me paso una información sobre transformadores, ya que las formulas que se encuentran en internet solo funcionan bien hasta 1000W y me habia tocado acomodar el calculo.



Hola Oscar!
Me alegro que te haya funcionado todo bien como para cerrar el cálculo de ese MONSTRUO de transformador. La verdad...me has dejado asombrado con el tamaño y los cables del bicho ese.....IMPRESIONANTE! Y sip...no te iban a funcionar las ecuaciones comunes para calcular los transformadores chicos que dan vueltas por acá...

Un gran saludo!


----------



## fabricio123

Mi consulta es sobre el amplificador de a.h. Holton que esta en esta pagina http://www.eproje.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2001 bueno yo lo arme el único problema que tengo es que a la entrada de audio le tengo que entrar como con 30w porque si le conecto el mp3 me suena despacio tendré un problema en el pre o le tendré que adicionar otro pre amplificador especial


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si con el MP3 no alcanzas la maxima potencia te recomendaria hacerle un preamplificador ya que estos amplificador se diseñan para usar en audio profesional como etapas de potencia despues de un crossover, equalizador o mesa de mezclas las cuales le dan ganancia a la señal de entrada de linea.

Saludos.


----------



## nuk

hola a todo los fanáticos de los amplificador aqui un video de los "mash grande du mundo" una fabrica de amplificador 
YouTube - amplificador de 2500 watts com .....
un poco de conocimiento no esta mal  
♫nuk♫comentó


----------



## nuk

despues del video queria consultarles sobre este amplificador complementario de 400W que quiero armar 
de "*contruyasuvideorockola*" 
amplificador400W
donde tambien esta el archivo pdf
archivo.pdf
que incluye el pcb las mascaras de antisolder's y lista de componetes 
==============================================================
Transistores 
D1047
B817E
A1015

posd-1:los D1047  B817E = (2SD1047 y 2SB817) o no...?  por cual puedo reemplazarlos 
posd-2:los A1015 = (2PA1015) puedo reemplazarlo por el BC556,7,8,9...
===============================================================
cualquier información gracias de antemano.♫nuk♫comment


----------



## Cacho

¡No de nuevo!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/165260/
Por ahí arranca, leer hasta el final por favor.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15246.html
Para que vean lo que es hablar sin sentido de potencias enormes.
(Tacatomon, aquí están de nuevo los links...)

Por otro lado... ¿escuchaste lo que dicen estos tipos?
Alcanzan una potencia determinada con tres veces menos consumo que los amplificador usuales (en 1min45").
Si fueran unas maravillas Clase D (95% de eficiencia) y sus fuentes de alimentación conmutadas tuvieran una eficiencia del 90% (muy buena), entonces tendríamos poco menos del 85% de eficiencia global. Muy bueno para un amplificador.
Pero... Son tres veces más eficientes que los otros, entonces los otros tendrían que tener un rendimiento de menos del 30%...

Si me mienten en ese dato, ya desconfío de todo el resto.
Y los toroides de la fuente, para la potencia que dicen tener... Me dejan serias dudas.
Cómo vende el Markenting...

Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez

aqui les posteo el esquema


----------



## nuk

hola gracias por los comentarios a todos.... silfredo jimenez gracias por el esquema (sos groso)   una consulta sabés si hay reemplazos para esos transistores (D1047 y B817E) que estan en la etapa de potencia del amplificador de 200w 
o alguen sabe algun reempazo para estos transistores (no consigo los tansistores)
D1047 
B817E 
A1015
se podra reemplazar por los ..?
2SC5200
2SA1943
BC558
gracias de antemano ♫nuk♫


----------



## Cacho

Reemplazar...

2SC5200 y 2SA1943 --> Se puede, pero estos son bastante más grandes (eléctricamente hablando) que los originales. No le va a hacer mal, pero es muy posible que sean un tanto más caros. Fijate.


BC558 ---> Mejor usá el BC560. Soporta más voltaje y tiene menos ruido. Si no conseguís ese, andá por el BC556, 557, 559 y 558, en ese orden. Los dos últimos te recomiendo NO usarlos: Llegan a 35V y el original a 50V... Quizá revienten, no me puse (ni lo haré) a relevar el circuito.
Igual, el 1015 es de muy bajo ruido (0,2dB). Todos estos son más ruidosos (de 1,2 a 4 dB si no me acuerdo mal).

Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez

de acuerdo con lo que dice el compañero cacho, aca en barranquilla col tampoco se consiguen por lo tanto los reeplazaria por el C3856 y el A1492 que son facil de conseguir, soportan mas voltaje y mas corriente y son del mismo encapsulado y por el 1015 colocaría el A733  o el A970 o el que dice el compañero el bc560


----------



## nuk

hola disculpen por la demora    (problemas con el internet)jeje.
Cacho a que te refieres que los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 " son bastante más grandes (eléctricamente hablando) " supongo por la diferencia de encapsulados...
Cacho dijo=> "pero es muy posible que sean un tanto más caros. Fijate." ya me fije tenés razon   pero aun asi los reemplazare futuramente para obtener mas potencia   [a Ahorrar] jejeje ¿se podra?
gracias por los reempazos aqui dejo unas fotos para que vean como va quedando  tambien dejo un archivo.pdf donde esta un rediseño de la placa que hice por comodidad [que opinan]
♫nuk♫comment

posd: las siglas "CVR" es de "*C*onstruya *V*ideo *R*ockola" por si alguien pregunta


----------



## Cacho

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> Cacho a que te refieres que los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 " son bastante más grandes (eléctricamente hablando) " supongo por la *diferencia de encapsulados*...



Mnop...

2SD1047= NPN, 12A, 140V, 100W
2SC5200= NPN, 15A, 230V, 150W

25% más de corriente, más de un 60% de voltaje y un 50% más de potencia (con los PNP los números no cambian) 
Son bastante más grandes eléctricamente hablando y los dos modelos pueden venir en TO247 (es el encapsulado que linkeaste).

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> ...aun asi sirve como reemplaso verda..!?
> Sí, sirven.
> 
> para la etapa de potencia ya termino pero en toshiba que encapsulado es? por que es mas grande y los  TO247 son como mosfet (encapsulado)mas pequeños...


Los que están en la foto que posteaste son TO3P. En esencia son iguales a los TO247, cambia la parte plástica erpo no demasiado el tamaño.
Y si tenés Toshibas en mente, ojo que está llenísimo de falsificaciones.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

hola Cacho gracias....*Cacho dijo "Y si tenés Toshibas en mente, ojo que está llenísimo de falsificaciones."* 
 [tendre eso en mente gracias]  
Unas obcervaciones con respecto a este amplificador "para los interesados" 
=====================================================================================
1) usar resistencias de 1/2W  *no*! de 1/4W como lo hice yo   parece que se pierde los bajos. luego los reemplazo
2) los TIP que necesitan un pequeño disipador solo los dos primero (ver imagenes)  
3) la bobina lo puedes hacer en una bronca de 3/8 con 10 vueltas de Alambre # 16" y/o # 18" [ya tu eliges]  
4) en cuanto a mi PCB que publique el diodo puente es de 6A y no de 10A 
5) a mi personalmente no me agrado "la potencia que tiene mucho sonido medios pocos bajos y algo de agudos"
---"onda resonantes en las lunas si se ciente  "
6)para terminar unas fotos "del amplificador ya funcionando"


----------



## Estampida

Ups encontre los  diseños. Estos les tenia en limpio, pero como reinstalaron todo el sistema el programa eagle fue borrado.
y me quede con las ganas de hacerlo y  probarlo, imaginate uno de los cuarenta diseños y la mitad no armados, espero que lo aproveches. El vatiaje es un poco menor, pero es algo.


----------



## tupolev

Mirar este enlace, nuestros amigos Brasileros si que copian y por supuesto lo bueno.
http://www.triell.com.br/produtos.asp?produto=97
Es el Proyecto 117 del amigo Rod Elliott, http://sound.westhost.com/project117.htm

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

... Eso quiere decir que el amplificador es "rentable" Y sirve.


----------



## nuk

hola regresando un poco aqui,dejando la actualización del AV1000 de la imagen borrosa practicamente un rescate 
a los que le interese el AV1000 ya que lei por ahi que hay un pcb del mismo que tiene errores espero que el mio no  
aqui unas fotitos 
*AV1000 - construcción A. E. Holton*







POSD: el archivo original esta unas paginas atras, espero haver ayudado
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## Tacatomon

No cabe duda que esa amplificador se ve impresionante. Aunque por cuestiones de seuridad, prefiero 2 etapas de 500W para lograr 1000W.

Saludos.


----------



## oZon

Holas

estube armando un amplificador de 500W rms (mono) en 4 ohm este es similar al MELODY 400W que esta en el foro
lo hice trabajar primeramente con un foco en serie, por si las dudas, al encender el foco ilumina fuerte pero al cabo
de 1 segundo. se apaga y el amplificador trabaja bien sin ruido ni nada,

realmente no se por que es esta reaccion al encender solamente; no me atrevo a quitar el foco en serie. nose si esto 
es normal ya que otros amplificadores no hacen esto.

publico el esquema. No quiese crear otro post asi que lo publico aqui. 

saludos

oZon


----------



## FELIBAR12

Lo probaste con sonido?,se recalienta?, cual es el voltaje de operacion con la serie?
ajusta el bias, es probable que haya un consumo alto debido aun preset malo


----------



## oZon

se me olvido darles estos datos ; gracias FELIBAR12

tension de trabajo para la prueba +-50V y midiendo +-45V. -solo cae 5V por rama- (real del circuito +-80V)

corriente de reposo midiendo con voltimetro en DC 70ma con voltimetro en AC 20mA (medido en la resist de 0.47Ohm).

no calienta nada de nada ni el driver ni  llos TR de pot. sin sonido

no calienta nada el driver, se entibia poquito los TR de pot. a toda potencia . con sonido

solamente enciende el foco 1 seg.cuando enciendo el amplificador.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Estampida

oZon dijo:
			
		

> Holas
> 
> estube armando un amplificador de 500W rms (mono) en 4 ohm este es similar al MELODY 400W que esta en el foro
> lo hice trabajar primeramente con un foco en serie, por si las dudas, al encender el foco ilumina fuerte pero al cabo
> de 1 segundo. se apaga y el amplificador trabaja bien sin ruido ni nada,
> 
> oZon



Lo del brillo lo produce los condensadores de la fuente, en el momento que enciendes estos se cargan, requiriendo varios amperios, luego de que se cargan el foco se apaga.


----------



## oZon

hola estampida

use la misma fuente con otros amplificadores (ladelec 400 y melody 400)y no paso lo que le pasa a este.

nose que podria ser. todavia no le quito el foco en serie (por las dudas) hasta que sepa una razon 
y este seguro de que sea eso.

gracias por responder.  saludos

oZon


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues el esquema parece ser funcional, cuantos uF tienes por rama en tu fuente, como lo dijo estampida esto sucede al cargarse los condensadores de la fuente, porque si hubiese algun problema el foco permaneceria encendido o titilara.

Prueba con musica y si suena perfectamente (sin ruidos, ronquidos o cosas raras), no creo que haya problema al quitar la serie.

De todas formas por si las dudas prueba con solo dos transistores de potencia y con unos fusibles en las ramas de alimentacion.

Saludos.


----------



## oZon

OK

gracias pòr responder

teng 10000uf por rama. 

no tiene ruido nada de nada, quitare la resie y pondre  los fusibles y les cuento.

saludos 

oZon

holas 

quisiera armar las cajas para subwoofer. solamente bajos.

busque en el foro pero no encontre el que me interesa 

es uno tipo bassreflex.

sone si alguno tendria los planos, es para parlantes de 18 pulgadas.

adjunto la foto pero no tengo las medidas.


----------



## nuk

hola de nuevo regresando al tema del amplificador de "*C*onstruya su *V*ideo *R*ockola" amplificador400W dejo un abance en el multisim de este amplificador donde lo extendí hasta 450W rms a 4ohms por canal luego alcanso el pcb, por ahora dejo la simulacion en el multisim 10 y el pcb del [amplificador400W] modificado ver 2.0 100% probado
*[Cacho]* si pude reemplazar los D1047 - B817E por los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 la tienda donde los compré no tenia falsificados jejeje que suerte  
bueno los archivos adjuntos son:
*1.-*pcb del amplificador de 200wx2 canales reducido modificado [ver 2.0] 100% probado
*2.-*simulación del amplificador de amplificador400W ampliado a 450w a 4 ohm por canal osea 800w rms estéreo luego subo el PCB THD = 0.128% creo que es todo 
les debo el pcb de este amplificador comenten - nuk
*psd*:espero que el creador de "*C*onstruya su *V*ideo *R*ockola" no se moleste con lo que le ago a su amplificador  
*[modificado 03-sep-2009* *Hoy a las 21:20* *por un error mas en el pcb - ya fue corregido]*


----------



## huki

amigo nuk, para el amplificadorfiacor de 500w con un transformador de 50+50 por 14amp,me alcanza para hacer dos palcas.¿son 500w en 4ohm verdad y en 8ohm cuanto watt esta entregando?ahh una duda por que en el esquema aparecen (8) transistores de salida mientras que en el pbc muestran (10)? saludos.


----------



## tupolev

1000 wrms Mosfet, a punto de salir del horno.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Me agrada eso de "A punto de salir del horno" Tupolev. Noté algo raro, son 13 Tr´s de salida. No deberían ser 12 ú 14?...

Ansioso por mas información!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## tupolev

Hola tacatomon, es lo que decias en este post (nº 8) The Zeta
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-1000w-rms-mosfet-20414/

Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Hola a todos tengo una pregunta: Alguno de ustedes sabe de un distribuidor de transisitores mosfet laterales como los 2sk y los 2sj, que son de mejor rendimiento que los irf que son verticales. o alguien de colombia que sepa en donde los venden.....
... muchas gracias por su gran colaboracion.


----------



## nuk

hola al foro de regreso para dejarles unas imagenes y un video del amplificador 200w del mensaje #_*336*_ 100% probado y corregido el error creo que nadie lo notó comment 
*posd:*


huki dijo:


> amigo nuk, para el amplificadorfiacor de 500w con un transformador de 50+50 por 14amp,me alcanza para hacer dos palcas.¿son 500w en 4ohm verdad y en 8ohm cuanto watt esta entregando?ahh una duda por que en el esquema aparecen (8) transistores de salida mientras que en el pbc muestran (10)? saludos.


*Respuesta*: hola amigo "huki" si te referis al amplificador de la primera pagina te invito a revisar la actualización que e hecho hace poco donde encontrarás mas información tal como las especificaciones tecnicas del amplificador 
*posd: *esta actualizacion fue por que las anteriores no sustentaban mucha información
*posd: *espero no cierren este post por poner información de esta clase 
me olvidaba el video YouTube - Amplificador 200w RMS - Foro de Electronica


----------



## Victor Usuga

Hola Amigo Nuk, ese amplificador tiene 200W rms real.? si es asi podiras subir el PCB,como se debe diseñar el transformadorr con que voltajes y que amperaje.
como debo conectar el transformadorr, la entrada y salidas a este PCB.
Gracias y saludos a todos...


----------



## Fogonazo

haller dijo:


> ........como se debe diseñar el transformadorr con que voltajes y que amperaje.......


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Victor Usuga

uffff...fogonazo te sobraste con esa información, esta de primera...mucha gracias compañeroooo


----------



## palomo

Como estas amigo nuk, me gustaria hacerte una pregunta,veo que armaste el amplificador de "arma tu videorokola":

¿En verdad te da los 400w a 4ohms con solo 2 transistores por rama?  veo que ocupaste los 2SC y 2SA

Aqui en el foro esta otro amplificador de 350w y ocupa 4 transistores por rama y los que lo han armado ocuparon ese tipo de transistor, por eso mi duda y me atrevo a preguntarte si ya mediste la salida para ver que potencia te da el amplificador, oh los 400w son en estero 200+200 y estoy entendiendo mal, pensando que son por canal.  esto es por lo que escribiste unos post atras donde dices: 

"" regresando al tema del amplificador de "*C*onstruya su *V*ideo *R*ockola" amplificador400W dejo un abance en el multisim de este amplificador donde lo extendí hasta 450W rms a 4ohms por canal luego alcanso el pcb, por ahora dejo la simulacion en el multisim 10 y el pcb del [amplificador400W] modificado ver 2.0 100% ""

El de 350W ya lo arme y lo pienso ocupar para medios, esta probado y en verdad que tira buena salida, los medios suenan con bastante presencia y el amplificador no se fuerza para nada. te adjunto una imagen que esta en el foro para que tengas una idea de que amplificador te estoy hablando, ocupe los transistores 2CS y los 2SA

Espero tu comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## nuk

hola "Palomo" cuendo me referí a 400w quice decir que al amplificador de "arma tu videorokola" 400w (son en estéreo 200+200 originalmente) pero yo lo e simulado a 400+400 en el multisim101 puedes descargar la simulación una página atras pero en el del video solo es el básico de 200w lo único que hice fue cambiar de pcb un poco más conpacto y poner un condensador más de 330pF para un mejor balanceo de disipación en pocas palabras e aumentado transistores en la salída del amplificador obteniendo 400W + 400W osea 800W estéreo  espero haber aclarado mejor las cosas ya que confunde mucho este tema 
depaso adjunto el pcb de 800w estéreo para que lo veas [lo debia]
*psd:* tiene menos distorción o casi nada a comparación del amplificador de "LADELEC - amplificador 200 a 400 " que tiene saturación   que desastre
_en cuanto a ese amplificador de 350w 4Ohm lo e visto antes pero no entiendo mucho sobre estos tipos de amplificador que llevan un *preset o timmer* para cuadrar los transistores no tengo claro ese tema pero si te anda es excelente tengo información sobre este amplificador aqui te dejo una fotito en version estereo creo que ya la habras visto_


----------



## palomo

Una pregunta nuk, con que voltaje alimentaste al amplificador de 200w, pienso ocupar -+50 para el de 400w y tratar de llevarlo asta +-70v que opinas


----------



## oZon

Holas

Busca en otros posts porque aqui solo encontraras con transistores.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-stk4050-8278/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-armado-stk4182ii-15617/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/recomendacion-amplificador-stk086-10051/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-stk086-70w-sobre-8-ohm-4059/

.... bueno hay muchos asi.

saludos

oZon


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

nuk cual es el voltage maximo para el amplificador de 200


----------



## palomo

Amigo Jose Farlen, te notifico que el amigo Nuk tiene tiempo de no conectarce, aproximadamente como un mes, asi que mejor dirige tu pregunta al resto del foro o te saldran barbas por el tiempo que vas a estar esperando la respuesta del amigo Nuk

Saludos


----------



## nuk

palomo dijo:


> Una pregunta nuk, con que voltaje alimentaste al amplificador de 200w, pienso ocupar -+50 para el de 400w y tratar de llevarlo asta +-70v que opinas


 



JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO dijo:


> nuk cual es el voltage maximo para el amplificador de 200


 


palomo dijo:


> Amigo Jose Farlen, te notifico que el amigo Nuk tiene tiempo de no conectarce, aproximadamente como un mes, asi que mejor dirige tu pregunta al resto del foro o te saldran barbas por el tiempo que vas a estar esperando la respuesta del amigo Nuk
> 
> Saludos


ops: hola a todos disculpen la demora de mas de UN MES.!  creo que perdi la nosion del tiempo y olvide por completo mi post 
bueno al asunto Importante:
============================================================
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
============================================================
-para el amplificador de 200W a 4Ohn 
--Alimentacion de +50V/ 0v /-50V -- a 6 Amperes optimo 10A
-para el amplificador de 400W a 4Ohn 
--Alimentacion de +65V/ 0v / -65V -- a 10Amperes optimo 12A 
[para poner una alimentacion de +70V/0V/-70V seria mejor revisar la hoja de 
especificaciones de los transistores de salida (2SC--- y 2SA---) o reemplazarlos]
-El voltaje Maximo es +75V/0V/-75V pero teniendo en cuenta los transistores de 
de salida para mas seguridad invito simularlo con el Multisim 10.1 para
luego hacerlo trabajar a mas voltaje.
============================================================
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
============================================================
PSDps: disculpen la demora no e podido contestar por falta de tiempo espero que 
me disculpen. ops: tratare de estar comunicado
PSD:luego posteo algunas cosas mas que le falta al post
.gracias de antemano Nuk.cambio y fuera


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

nuk yo tengo el requema de ese amplificador pero tiene algo diferente las resistensias de 6.8 ohm y la de 100 ohm  nacen en los emisores delos tip 41 ytip 42 finales todas dos


----------



## palomo

nuk dijo:


> ops: hola a todos disculpen la demora de mas de UN MES.!  creo que perdi la nosion del tiempo y olvide por completo mi post
> bueno al asunto Importante:
> 
> ops: tratare de estar comunicado
> PSD:luego posteo algunas cosas mas que le falta al post
> .gracias de antemano Nuk.cambio y fuera



BRAVO        

NUK se ha conectado


----------



## monkeythypoon

hola nuk me gusto el amplificador de 400w que modificastes el de la pagina de construya tu videorokola, mi pregunta es si la corriente que posteaste es para un solo canal o es para estéreo, por que cuento con un transformador de 45-0-45 a 10A, ver si este me funciona para armarlo, pues lo simule y trabaja genial, también sabes que fusibles coloco en la alimentación para dicha fuente y si los transistores deben ser los de la simulación o sirven los de la pbc que compartiste, osea el A1015, 2SC5200 y el 2SA1948, si tenes el pbc ya listo y fotos que muestra que funciona compártelas en este foro.


----------



## nuk

monkeythypoon dijo:


> hola nuk me gusto el amplificador de 400w que modificastes el de la pagina de construya tu videorokola, mi pregunta es si la corriente que posteaste es para un solo canal o es para estéreo, por que cuento con un transformador de 45-0-45 a 10A, ver si este me funciona para armarlo, pues lo simule y trabaja genial, también sabes que fusibles coloco en la alimentación para dicha fuente y si los transistores deben ser los de la simulación o sirven los de la pbc que compartiste, osea el A1015, 2SC5200 y el 2SA1948, si tenes el pbc ya listo y fotos que muestra que funciona compártelas en este foro.


hola "monkeythypoon" con un transformador de 10 a 12A basta para probar un amplificador de 400w pero para una version estereo la fuente debe suministrar unos 800w como minimo, te comento que este no lo e armado solo arme el de 200w que hay un video mas arriba que tambien lo simule y sobre los fusibles puedes poner un par de 3Amp o 5Amp o guiarte de la fuente de la DELEC amp 400w ya que son similares
sobre los transistores los de la simulacion son prefectos yo no los pude encontrar por mi localidad por eso use los 2SC5200 y el 2SA1948 sobre el pcb esta publicado mas arriba #_*349*_ 
*PSD*_:estoy armando un amplificador de la misma potencia y es mejor, tiene un THD =0.035%_
_si no te animas a armar el de "construye tu video rockola" te invito a armar este por que yo estoy en el proceso de armado y ya lo e simulado con muy buenos resultados te dejo el circuito basico para que lo pifees en el multisim10.1 luego te paso la simulación no se donde lo deje ops: sepa comprender_
*PSD*:_este amplificador lo encontre en Dyaudio la foto no es mia yo todavia no lo armo._
gracias,cambio y fuera Nuk


----------



## zopilote

nuk dijo:


> hola "monkeythypoon" con un transformador de 10 a 12A basta para probar un amplificador de 400w pero para una version estereo la fuente debe suministrar unos 800w como minimo, te comento que este no lo e armado solo arme el de 200w que hay un video mas arriba que tambien lo simule y sobre los fusibles puedes poner un par de 3Amp o 5Amp o guiarte de la fuente de la DELEC amp 400w ya que son similares
> sobre los transistores los de la simulacion son prefectos yo no los pude encontrar por mi localidad por eso use los 2SC5200 y el 2SA1948 sobre el pcb esta publicado mas arriba #_*349*_
> *PSD*_:estoy armando un amplificador de la misma potencia y es mejor, tiene un THD =0.035%_
> _si no te animas a armar el de "construye tu video rockola" te invito a armar este por que yo estoy en el proceso de armado y ya lo e simulado con muy buenos resultados te dejo el circuito basico para que lo pifees en el multisim10.1 luego te paso la simulación no se donde lo deje ops: sepa comprender_
> *PSD*:_este amplificador lo encontre en Dyaudio la foto no es mia yo todavia no lo armo._
> gracias,cambio y fuera Nuk



Hola Nuk, me fije en el diagrama que publicaste y te digo que arme la versión basica, la llaman DX Amplifier, y tiene su pagina. Y veo que ya le han probado con más transistores de salida por la foto, muy buen diseño estable si le agregas el multipler.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos amplificadores Dx son muy nobles en su diseño. 100% Recomendados.


----------



## nuk

Hola a zopilote, Tacatomon y palomo  gracias por los comentarios
aqui dejo el esquema que hice en el *multisim 10.1* de este amplificador *[DXAmplifier]*
*modificado para 400w* me gustaria sus opiniones sobre este modificado que hice *dejo* *todo adjunto* para que lo vean gracias cualquier comentario.
y palomo no me da miedo eso del control de *Bias y Offset* es que no se mucho sobre eso por que creo que varia de amplificador en amplificador y no e experimetado aun, esta vez no sera la exepción  quiero estar mas seguro antes de lanzarme a hacer algo como eso.
- retire la parte de control de Bias y Offset me gustaria algunas opiniones de ustedes y/o alguien que se intere, del foro todos son bienvenidos.si no sirve hagánmelo saber para dejarlo en su forma original y ya no hacer mas modificaciones .


Tacatomon dijo:


> Esos amplificadores Dx son muy nobles en su diseño. *100% Recomendados*.


gracias 
nuk,cambio y fuera


----------



## monkeythypoon

hola nuk gracias por el consejo tengo otra pregunta del amplificador de 400W y es que quisiera saber de cuanta potencia son las resistencias, cuanto voltaje son los condesadores con el voltaje de alimentacion de 65V simetricos, si podes hacerme el favor de enviarme una lista con esos datos estare agradecido, ha plis este pre que adjunto le sirve al amplificador pues me gustaria hacerlo y montarselo.


----------



## monkeythypoon

Hola nuk, ya que me puse a pensar acerca del amplificador que posteastes, revise la pbc que pusiste en el foro y veo que hay solo un pequeño error, por eso me tome el atrevimiento y perdón plis de corregirlo, anexo el archivo para que veas cual es esta en un circulo y el layout de la pbc ya esta corregida, espero que haiga sido de mucha ayuda, pues estamos para eso.


----------



## Tacatomon

@ Nuk,

¿Como le haces para que multisim te saque el diagrama en esa forma, hasta con la firma de national instruments???????????

Yo tengo una modificacion de el amplificador melody 400, que ahora da 800W a 4 ohm vere si la subo.


----------



## nuk

monkeythypoon dijo:


> hola nuk gracias por el consejo tengo otra pregunta del amplificador de 400W y es que quisiera saber de cuanta potencia son las resistencias, cuanto voltaje son los condesadores con el voltaje de alimentacion de 65V simetricos, si podes hacerme el favor de enviarme una lista con esos datos estare agradecido, ha plis este pre que adjunto le sirve al amplificador pues me gustaria hacerlo y montarselo.


  hola monkeythypoon disculpa la demora puedes usar resistencias de 1/2 w
menos las que se indican*  que tonto si no hay lista disculpa te paso la lista despues dejame hacer el inventario de todo, sobre los condensadores puedes trabajar a 100v ya que estas con 65v y 63v queda muy corto sobre el preamp que posteas es exactamente el que yo estoy usando asi que si funciona para este 
_psd:no hay psd, nuk_



monkeythypoon dijo:


> Hola nuk, ya que me puse a pensar acerca del amplificador que posteastes, revise la pbc que pusiste en el foro y veo que hay solo un pequeño error, por eso me tome el atrevimiento y perdón plis de corregirlo, anexo el archivo para que veas cual es esta en un circulo y el layout de la pbc ya esta corregida, espero que haiga sido de mucha ayuda, pues estamos para eso.


gracias por la corrección  ese fue un dedazo que se me paso, que bueno que no compromete nada de gran riesgo solo era la masa.... 
luego re-subo todo 
nuk,



Tacatomon dijo:


> @ Nuk,
> 
> ¿Como le haces para que multisim te saque el diagrama en esa forma, hasta con la firma de national instruments???????????
> 
> Yo tengo una modificacion de el amplificador melody 400, que ahora da 800W a 4 ohm vere si la subo.


Hola Tacatomon  yo uso un programa para crear y cifrar documetos " pdf " actua como impresora asi que en el multisim solo pongo imprimir y elijo el programa, _(en vez de mi impresora fisica..)_ y para sacar los *TitleBox* en los circuitos diseñados solo vas a *place* en el menú del multisim donde esta File,Edit,View,*Place*,MCU...etc
bueno en* Place* bajas hasta la ultima opción y ahi esta *TitleBox... > *y aparece una ventana donde puedes elegir cual te gusta mas el de mi diagrama es el *default* pero hay mas, tambien los puede editar todo como la imagen y la forma.
*PSD*:luego tratare de postear un tutorial para el multisim10.1 (a menos que ya exista) .
*PSD:*el programa que uso es *[ABBY T PDF ver 2.0],*(no es la herramienta que biene para el word que es el *"Save As PDF and XPS"*)
como dije intentare hacer un tutorial de esto para la gente del foro. ya que ayudaria con el acabado de los proyectos teoricos.  
_espero te haya servido - __y si me olvide de algo sepa comprender._
_cambio y fuera , nuk_
========================================================================_===========_
////////////////*AV1000 Schematic+PCB[Recontruido]+PCB* *de Imagen Original* /////////////////////////////////
========================================================================_===========_
hola Al foro por falta de tiempo no pude postear 
aqui traigo el *AV1000* a *escala en .pdf* el que esta paginas atras tiene error de escala por eso subo este para los interesados en este amplificador e juntado el *schematic+pcb[recontruido]+pcb* de imagen original hecho por A E Holton

*PSD:*bueno si ubiese algun *Moderador* que borre solo los archivos de atras ( Pg-17 Msj#_*325*_ ) y en su lugar ponga este *pdf* se lo agradeceria ya que no puedo modificar los mensaje .
_sepa comprender,nuk Gracias por su atención_
_===================================================================================_
_////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////_
_===================================================================================_


----------



## SKEVINS

nuk dijo:


> aqui dejo casi para terminar un amplificador que no se a visto en el foro un amplificador real
> de 1000w tecton-mk2 espero les sirva de algo



hola quisiera armar ese amplificador pero el material me lo podrias pasar


----------



## palomo

Hola compatriota bienvenido a este gran foro de electronica #1 en Latinoamerica,  aqui estamos dispuestos a ayudarte, y para comenzar a acribillarte con preguntas te tengo unas cuantas asi como unas sugerencias.

¿Tienes experiencia pareando este tipo de transistor?

¿Cuentas con suficiente $? 
     Ya que tendras que comprar una buena cantidad de transistores y parearlos para elegir los que tengan casi las mismas caracteristicas.

¿Cuanta experiencia tienes armando poderes?  
     Este poder si no tienes experiencia te puede traer muchos dolores de cabeza.

¿Sabes para que es el preset de 5K que esta en el diagrama?

¿Para que quieres este poder?
     Bueno eso es cosa tuya ,  Y yo de metiche.


Si respondiste NO  a la tercer pregunta te recomiendo empezar con algo mas pequeño algo asi como 20W, te recomiendo el Sincair z-30, aportado por Tecnicdeso, despues de lograrlo hacer funcionar pasa con alguno de 100W, en el foro hay muchos que ya estan probados y funcionando, despues sigue con uno de 300W de luciperrro y si tienes exito armate el poder **200 ampliable a 400**  aportado por bachi, despues con el ZENER que esta en ese mismo post,  este fue por oscar monsalvo, despues que armaste los ultimos 3 poderes ya casi estas listo para hacer tu sonido y entrar a las ligas mayores con uno de mas de 1000W que es del que quieres, estos podrian ser: un Master 3600 (Crest-audio), Peavey 1200, QSC, Zener BTL, y el PCB betado que todos quieren el de Rod Elliott     , ahora que si tienes experiencia olvida todo este choro (rollo, palabras de mas, o casi casi un sermon) 

Ahora que si tienes experiencia ponemos mano a la obra, aqui es donde me surge una duda, ¿quieres que te pasemos el material o la lista de materiales?, porque si quieres que te pasemos el material ahi si que no se va a poder, si quieres la lista de materiales en este post esta todo solo tienes que imprimir los archivos que puso el amigo nuk, agarrar un lapiz y papel y copiar todos los componentes, no es mala onda compatriota solo que aqui no se aplica la ley del minimo esfuerzo, y pedir todo, ya que si lo haces algun moderador te puede mandar a la banca de moderación, te paso el diagrama para que saques la lista de materiales.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

SKEVINS dijo:


> hola quisiera armar ese amplificador pero el material me lo podrias pasar



¿No quieres experimentar con un amplificador "ecologico"  Este no calienta la atmosfera!!!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo

Estaria bueno hacer un tema con

***Pasos que debe seguir un novato para armar amplificadores***

1.- Leer el tema "Diseño de fuentes de amplificadores"   Autor: Fogonazo

------leerlo 5 veces o mas.

2.- Estudiar y comprender en la seccion FUENTES DE ALIMENTACION los temas: 

>>>>Calculos de transformadores      Autor:  Francisco Galarza
>>>>Cómo obtener algunos datos de un tranformador    Autor:Ezavalla

3.- Estudiar el tema: **Calculo basico de disipadores para amplificadores**   Autor: Cacho

Despues de comprender cada tema y aun así quere armar un amplificador se procede a lo siguiente:

4.- Leer **Puesta en Marcha de un Amplificador**  Autor:  Fogonazo

------Repetir y copiar 50 veces los pasos sin omitir ninguno.

5.- Practicar la fabricacion de PCB antes de un proyecto final.

------Para esto usar el buscado hay un sinfin de temas.  Autor:  Demaciados y no pienso contarlos.

6.- Estudiar el Post **Transistores Falsos** 

>>Este tema les va a servir para que no pierdan mas dinero con este vicio tan caro que es la electronica.


El siguiente paso es el que entusiasma a muchos (y da al traste con todo lo estudiado por el entusiasmo), empezar un proyecto, y los pasos serian:


Para empezar, algo pequeño algo asi como 20W.

 >> se recomienda algunos integrados de la serie TDA

El siguiente escalon es algun amplificador con componentes discretos, se recomienda el Sincair z-30  aportado por Tecnicdeso, 

>>despues de lograrlo hacer funcionar y fabricar distintos PCB, venderlos para tener algo de $ y dar el siguiente paso.

Cuando ya se tiene un "poquito de experiencia", se fabrica uno de 100W con y sin regulador de bias y offset.

>> en el foro hay muchos que ya estan probados y funcionando.

Despues de haber quemado uno que otro componente y se ha llegado a este paso FELICIDADES ya sois un amateur, su siguiente amplificador es de 300W de luciperrro 

>>Si se preguntan porque este, es porque donde uno mas aprende, no por errores de diseño mas bien por errores de uno. El circuito es muy noble y confiable. 
(a mas de uno los a hecho sufrir, me incluyo  )

>>si se tiene exito armese el poder **200 ampliable a 400** aportado por bachi, 

>>despues con el ZENER que esta en ese mismo post, este fue por Oscar Monsalvo, 

Despues que armo los ultimos 3 poderes ya casi estan listo para hacer su sonido y/o entrar a las ligas mayores.

Empezamos con uno de mas de 1000W.

>>Peavey 1200  Autor: Jhon Mulato.
>>QSC, 
>>Zener BTL   Autos: Oscar Monsalvo
>>Y el PCB betado que todos quieren el de Rod Elliott   

SI se logra fabricar el de Rod Elliott sin ayuda del foro ni de nadie http://i.t.net.ar/images/smiles/alabama.gif *Bienvenido seas Maestro.*

PD. Para cualquier novato se nesecita manejo algebraico (por los calculos y saber porque una %$#// *I* cambia de lugar 

PD2. Tener un trabajo que te remunere algo extra de $ o puede quedarse sin novia o esposa o algo peor  NNAAAA olvidenlo no quiero dar ideas.

Se aceptan toda clase de sugerencias o ideas haber que mas le podemos añadir.

Si se preguntan el porque de TODO esto, es que son las 1:47am y no tenia nada que hacer 

Saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## aldemarar

no conosco la spain pero e escuchado que es paresida a esta que estoy trabajando estar targetas tienen buena calidad de sonido yo la uso en mi pico y trabaja bien en medios y bajos rinde bastante con 96vcd-+


----------



## Tacatomon

palomo dijo:


> Estaria bueno hacer un tema con
> 
> ***Pasos que debe seguir un novato para armar amplificadores***
> 
> 1.- Leer el tema "Diseño de fuentes de amplificadores"   Autor: Fogonazo
> 
> ------leerlo 5 veces o mas.
> 
> 2.- Estudiar y comprender en la seccion FUENTES DE ALIMENTACION los temas:
> 
> >>>>Calculos de transformadores      Autor:  Francisco Galarza
> >>>>Cómo obtener algunos datos de un tranformador    Autor:Ezavalla
> 
> 3.- Estudiar el tema: **Calculo basico de disipadores para amplificadores**   Autor: Cacho
> 
> Despues de comprender cada tema y aun así quere armar un amplificador se procede a lo siguiente:
> 
> 4.- Leer **Puesta en Marcha de un Amplificador**  Autor:  Fogonazo
> 
> ------Repetir y copiar 50 veces los pasos sin omitir ninguno.
> 
> 5.- Practicar la fabricacion de PCB antes de un proyecto final.
> 
> ------Para esto usar el buscado hay un sinfin de temas.  Autor:  Demaciados y no pienso contarlos.
> 
> 6.- Estudiar el Post **Transistores Falsos**
> 
> >>Este tema les va a servir para que no pierdan mas dinero con este vicio tan caro que es la electronica.
> 
> 
> El siguiente paso es el que entusiasma a muchos (y da al traste con todo lo estudiado por el entusiasmo), empezar un proyecto, y los pasos serian:
> 
> 
> Para empezar, algo pequeño algo asi como 20W.
> 
> >> se recomienda algunos integrados de la serie TDA
> 
> El siguiente escalon es algun amplificador con componentes discretos, se recomienda el Sincair z-30  aportado por Tecnicdeso,
> 
> >>despues de lograrlo hacer funcionar y fabricar distintos PCB, venderlos para tener algo de $ y dar el siguiente paso.
> 
> Cuando ya se tiene un "poquito de experiencia", se fabrica uno de 100W con y sin regulador de bias y offset.
> 
> >> en el foro hay muchos que ya estan probados y funcionando.
> 
> Despues de haber quemado uno que otro componente y se ha llegado a este paso FELICIDADES ya sois un amateur, su siguiente amplificador es de 300W de luciperrro
> 
> >>Si se preguntan porque este, es porque donde uno mas aprende, no por errores de diseño mas bien por errores de uno. El circuito es muy noble y confiable.
> (a mas de uno los a hecho sufrir, me incluyo  )
> 
> >>si se tiene exito armese el poder **200 ampliable a 400** aportado por bachi,
> 
> >>despues con el ZENER que esta en ese mismo post, este fue por Oscar Monsalvo,
> 
> Despues que armo los ultimos 3 poderes ya casi estan listo para hacer su sonido y/o entrar a las ligas mayores.
> 
> Empezamos con uno de mas de 1000W.
> 
> >>Peavey 1200  Autor: Jhon Mulato.
> >>QSC,
> >>Zener BTL   Autos: Oscar Monsalvo
> >>Y el PCB betado que todos quieren el de Rod Elliott
> 
> SI se logra fabricar el de Rod Elliott sin ayuda del foro ni de nadie http://i.t.net.ar/images/smiles/alabama.gif *Bienvenido seas Maestro.*
> 
> PD. Para cualquier novato se nesecita manejo algebraico (por los calculos y saber porque una %$#// *I* cambia de lugar
> 
> PD2. Tener un trabajo que te remunere algo extra de $ o puede quedarse sin novia o esposa o algo peor  NNAAAA olvidenlo no quiero dar ideas.
> 
> Se aceptan toda clase de sugerencias o ideas haber que mas le podemos añadir.
> 
> Si se preguntan el porque de TODO esto, es que son las 1:47am y no tenia nada que hacer
> 
> Saludos a la comunidad.



Offtopic:

Buenisimo comentario compañero Palomo.

Aunque te puedes saltar unos pasos armando el UCD IR2110 del compañero Ejtagle.
Pondre en mi firma un enlace a este post para los recién llegados.

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo

Y dale con el clase D amigo tacatomon, UPSSS perdon Tacatomon, por lo visto te estas enamorado de este ampli, y dime ya lograste obtener mas de 800W de este ampli o cuanto es lo maximo que has logrado obtener de el.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

ahora esta parada la producción hasta que:

encuentre un trafo de mas de 1500W ó

Haga una smps de 1000W


De mientras solo ha sacado unos 500W.

ejjejee Saludos!!!


----------



## dalisss

compañeros una pregunta.... tengo un amplificador zener de 8 transistores.... funcionando con los driver mj15033 y mj15032....a 67 + 67 v-.... mi pregunta es cuando le pongo una fuente de 100 + 100 v.........mke funciona de maravilla pero calienta extremadamente ( es normal ????¿¿¿)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dalisss dijo:


> tengo un amplificador zener de 8 transistores.... funcionando con los driver mj15033 y mj15032....a 67 + 67 v-.... mi pregunta es cuando le pongo una fuente de 100 + 100 v.........mke funciona de maravilla pero calienta extremadamente ( es normal ????¿¿¿)



Lo normal sería que explotara por el aire, así que date por satisfecho de que siga funcionando.
Que los transistores soporten la tensión que les estás poniendo NO SIGNIFICA que el circuito esté diseñado para operar a esas tensiones (casi el doble!). O pensás que el resto de los componentes que forman el amplificador están de adorno?


----------



## KERLY

aldemarar dijo:


> no conosco la spain pero e escuchado que es paresida a esta que estoy trabajando estar targetas tienen buena calidad de sonido yo la uso en mi pico y trabaja bien en medios y bajos rinde bastante con 96vcd-+



Quemas aldemarar te cuento que ya monte la  tarjeta y funciona de maravilla 95+95 dc con 2 np y 2pn de potencia  para la respectiva prueva y la paso  aunque tengo una inquietud con respecta ala resistencia de un 1k que va arriba del tip 120 esa es fija o es tipo reostato para variar la corriente de reposo por que por un lado no me varia si fuera asi

Que mas compañeros del foro tengo  una pequeña inquietud y la siguiente:  si colocara 5Q NP Y 5Q PN por ejemplo el 2sc5200y su compl... puesto que cada uno me soporta 150w teoricamente pero en practica 100w recomendable  ¿ tendria 500w promedio disponible por rama o en total 1000 w (sumando las dos ramas) con un pomedio de corriente de colector de 1.1A POR transistor y una fuente de 90+90dc..... les agradesco...


----------



## Nemesis

naguara daliss estas matando ese amplificador valla 100v! de 65.


----------



## aldemarar

Quemas aldemarar te cuento que ya monte la tarjeta y funciona de maravilla 95+95 dc con 2 np y 2pn de potencia para la respectiva prueva y la paso aunque tengo una inquietud con respecta ala resistencia de un 1k que va arriba del tip 120 esa es fija o es tipo reostato para variar la corriente de reposo por que por un lado no me varia si fuera asi


para que te cuadre el vias iguales yo coloco la resistencia de 10 honm donde tienes la de 1k y la otra la coloco de 1 honm y el bias te queda de 0.5v en ambos, esto nunca me falla asta lo ago con otros circuitos y tambien funciona, claro con el tip120


----------



## dalisss

to*do* b*ie*n  compañeros.....


----------



## aldemarar

dalisss dijo:


> compañeros una pregunta.... tengo un amplificador zener de 8 transistores.... funcionando con los driver mj15033 y mj15032....a 67 + 67 v-.... mi pregunta es cuando le pongo una fuente de 100 + 100 v.........mke funciona de maravilla pero calienta extremadamente ( es normal ????¿¿¿)


 

tienes que rediseñar el circuito para que trabaje vien con esos voltages para el primer diferencial usa mpsa92 o 42 los otros mje340-350 ¿en cuanto esta el bias?


----------



## KERLY

aldemarar dijo:


> Quemas aldemarar te cuento que ya monte la tarjeta y funciona de maravilla 95+95 dc con 2 np y 2pn de potencia para la respectiva prueva y la paso aunque tengo una inquietud con respecta ala resistencia de un 1k que va arriba del tip 120 esa es fija o es tipo reostato para variar la corriente de reposo por que por un lado no me varia si fuera asi
> 
> 
> para que te cuadre el vias iguales yo coloco la resistencia de 10 honm donde tienes la de 1k y la otra la coloco de 1 honm y el bias te queda de 0.5v en ambos, esto nunca me falla asta lo ago con otros circuitos y tambien funciona, claro con el tip120



Quemas aldemarar hice el ajust que me dijiste y logre balancear el bias  pero no logro variar la corriente de reposo de los transis... la corriente actual es de 7mApor trans... en total 3 por canal


----------



## aldemarar

kerly prueba bariando el valor de r35 y r36 para que te ajuste la corriente de reposo


----------



## basco1

esta de show
que hay soy nuevo


----------



## palomo

basco1 dijo:


> esta de show
> que hay soy nuevo



Hola basco1 bienvenido seas a este foro, solo una recomendacion como bautizo de bienvenida, evita este tipo de comentarios ya que los moderadores lo mandan a la saccion de moderacion, no por hacerte mala onda, lo que se evita es que los post se llenen de comentarios que no aportan nada al tema imaginate que vos estes buscando informacion en el foro y te encuentres con 3 paginas de 

** Exelente amigo
**Bien hecho
**Hola soy nuevo y busco...
**Como estan

para eso esta el post de SALA DE CHARLA donde puedes dejar tus saludos si eres nuevo, ay post donde la charla se desvia en pequeños comentarios de broma, pero son contados.

De todas maneras seas bienvenido y esparmos poder ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## huki

amigo nuk.mi pregunta es si al amplificador av800 se le puede cambiar los irfp9240 e irfp240 por los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 ya que tengo por lomenos unos 20 de ellos.


----------



## aldemarar

huki dijo:


> amigo nuk.mi pregunta es si al amplificador av800 se le puede cambiar los irfp9240 e irfp240 por los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 ya que tengo por lomenos unos 20 de ellos.


 
para que quieres haser eso si en el foro hay muchos circuitos que trabajan con esos transistores como la "master" de 3200


----------



## Jackcer

Que tal amigos de la Potencia y High End audio, quiero saber si alguien ha probado alguno de los amplificadores aqui posteados con mosfet como los Nmos200 o Nmos350 y el av400 de Anthony Holton. He leido que los modelos de este ultimo autor son de gran fidelidad y trabajan con la conocida pareja Toshiba 2sk1530 + 2sj201, pero hace mucho tiempo dejo de hacer publicos sus modelos y solo se conocieron los  esquemáticos de la serie av, alguien por casualidad no sabe si existe publicacion de este modelo por ejemplo??
http://www.aussieamplifiers.com/nxv300.htm


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas tardes muchachos.

Los invito a conocer mis amplificadores por fin estoy terminandolos, para los que no estan inscritos al tema "diagramas amplificadores" y para no repetir mensajes, les dejo el link.

Para Jackcer, solamente he probado la AV400 N channel Mosfet, es el del primer link, tiene muy buen sonido, el que comentas no lo tengo.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/255200/ _ _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/256496/ _ 

Saludos.


----------



## kvn507kdv

Que tal amigos del foro, intente realizar una simulacion del AV800 que se encuentra unas paginas atras y note que todavia estoy verde en la materia pero hay voy. el punto es que no se si funciona o no. para simularlo utilize el livewire.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos, les dejo fotos de como quedo el ampli de graves:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/283589/


----------



## mcou

hola pana me puedes decir que numeracion son lo 5 transistorcitos que ban en el centro de amplificador de 1000w tecton-MK2 POR FAVOR ES QUE TODAVIA NO E LLEGADO A ESA PARTE EN LA ELECTRONICA


----------



## palomo

No entiendo tu pregunta, espero que esto te sirva en imagenes adjuntas y mucha suerte con este ampli y te doy un consejo, compra un buen lote de transistores para obtener los mas parecidos posibles.

No estoy fomentando la flojera, solo que leyendo este pots y a el amigo mcou, ya me desespero un poco sus ganas de no leer asi que hice un poco de su trabajo y le busque el diagrama, asi que su unica tarea sera localizar los transistores en el diagrama, mas facil ni la tabla del *1*

*S*aludos.

Amigo a leer se ha dicho.


----------



## palomo

No creo, le barrio hacer hace tiempo al de Rod-Elliot  disque muchos transistores, y ademas esta enamorado del amplificador clase-D de ejtagle 


barrio = tuvo miedo, nunca se animo o le falto $  .


----------



## Tacatomon

palomo dijo:


> No creo, le barrio hacer hace tiempo al de Rod-Elliot  disque muchos transistores, y ademas esta enamorado del amplificador clase-D de ejtagle
> 
> 
> barrio = tuvo miedo, nunca se animo o le falto $  .



Tiene las uñas llenas de razón compañero Palomo  Me Dio poco de miedo y aparte, era mucha $$$ Además, no estaba seguro al 100% que funcionaría... O que lo hiciera funcionar. 

Y no, Mcou, yo no diseñe ese amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## dalisss

aldemarar dijo:


> bueno parese que todos conosen la sener o tambien yamada sansuy pero es ora que demos un paso adelante porque este circuito tiene muchos años de estar utilisandose les dejo otro que es mucho mejor en cuanto a colidad de sonido y potencia


compañero en el plano   rv1   y   rv2.....son necesarios


----------



## aldemarar

estas resistensias variables son para el ajuste de vias y de offset no se pueden ingnorar


----------



## mcou

hola a todo ya casi termino el tecton-mk2 solo me faltan colocar los motfe IRFP9240 Y los IRFP240 son es que aki se me asen dificil encontrarlo pero llame a una parte y me dijeron que lo tienen tan pronto lo termine se lo muestro


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Sigue asi compañero, cualquier ayuda que podamos brindarte ,solo pregunta.

Te doy unos consejos.

-antes de conectar todo revisa detenidamente el pcb que no hayan soldaduras mal, pistas haciendo contacto, componentes de valores incorrectos etc, revisalo todo varias veces.

-lee y sigue al pie de la letra, el post de fogonazo sobre ajustes de bias y puesta en marcha de amplificadores de potencia.

Saludos....y exitos con tu proyecto


----------



## mcou

hola nuk dime algo ese amplificador funciona el tecton - mk2 por que es que se ve interesante?????


----------



## Fogonazo

mcou dijo:


> hola nuk dime algo ese amplificador funciona el tecton - mk2 por que es que se ve interesante?????


 
*¿ En que quedamos ?*, dices que lo estas armando y ahora preguntas si funciona.


----------



## mcou

una pregunta colegas  Esto me parace proyecto de alto rendimiento, estoy preparando el montaje y noto algo extraño en relación con la polaridad de tensión a mosfet, irfp 240 está polarizado con una tensión + B, y con la tensión irfp9240 - B, este proyecto esta a diferencia de esta polaridad, quisiera saber de algún colega una explicación sobre este dudas

me refiero al tecton - mk2


----------



## Fogonazo

mcou dijo:


> una pregunta colegas  Esto me parace proyecto de alto rendimiento, estoy preparando el montaje y noto algo extraño en relación con la polaridad de tensión a mosfet, irfp 240 está polarizado con una tensión + B, y con la tensión irfp9240 - B, este proyecto esta a diferencia de esta polaridad, quisiera saber de algún colega una explicación sobre este dudas.......



Existen muchísimas configuraciones de etapas de salida de equipos de audio.
Una primer división y creo la más elemental, es si la etapa trabaja con fuente única *(Simple polaridad)* o fuente partida *(Doble polaridad, +Vcc -Vcc )*
Los equipos que trabajan con fuente única necesitan un capacitor que aísle al parlante de la tensión continua que aparece en la etapa. Este capacitor es grande, costoso y produce alguno que otro efecto indeseable.
Para evitar estos efectos, se alimentan a la etapa de salida con 2 tensiones, una positiva respecto de masa (GND) y otra negativa también respecto de GND, es el caso de este diseño.

Si alguien nota que omití unos detalles, fue intencional para no complicar la respuesta.

Me permito hacerte una sugerencia, este amplificador es un muy buen diseño, pero *NO* es un buen *"Primer Proyecto"*, requiere conocimientos, cuidados, ajustes y verificaciones, resumiendo, requiere experiencia previa.

Yo si estuviera en tu lugar comenzaría con algo mas simple.


----------



## palomo

Ahora va la mia amigo Tacatomon.

 ¡Alguien me invoco! 

HA si, seguimos con el amigo mcou. 3 advertencias no estan en valde mcou, un amplificador donde el off-set y el bias estan esclavizados como en http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php si tiene su merito solo que este montar conectar y disfrutar, pero el M2K ya es de ligas mayores donde debes tener manos de cirujano, pero bueno tu tienes la ultima decisión.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelente compinche, este amplificador es muuuuuy grande como para un primer proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

pero diganme algo el circuito tiene problemas? por que si no tiene problemas todo me ba asalir b*IE*n


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> pero diganme algo el circuito tiene problemas? por que si no tiene problemas todo me ba asalir bn


 
Si no sabes como ajustar tension de bias y de offset, todo va a salir mal, eso es lo que queremos decir.

¿ Sabes como ajustar este amplificador ?

y ademas lo mas importante con los mosfet:

¿Sabes como aparear mosfet ? (No es nada relacionado con la reproduccion de los mosfet )

Contestanos esas dos pregunticas y nos explicas con detalles, te lo dejo de tarea.

Exitos


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Si no sabes como ajustar tension de bias y de offset, todo va a salir mal, eso es lo que queremos decir.
> 
> ¿ Sabes como ajustar este amplificador ?
> 
> y ademas lo mas importante con los mosfet:
> 
> ¿Sabes como aparear mosfet ? (No es nada relacionado con la reproduccion de los mosfet )
> 
> Contestanos esas dos pregunticas y nos explicas con detalles, te lo dejo de tarea.
> 
> Exitos



Orales!!! Se me olvidaba de aparear los mosfets!!!   . Eso si que es peligroso. No vaya a pasar que uno tenga mucha más ganancia que los demás y hagan todos al unísono una nada agradable explosión.


----------



## zopilote

mcou dijo:


> una pregunta colegas  Esto me parace proyecto de alto rendimiento, estoy preparando el montaje y noto algo extraño en relación con la polaridad de tensión a mosfet, irfp 240 está polarizado con una tensión + B, y con la tensión irfp9240 - B, este proyecto esta a diferencia de esta polaridad, quisiera saber de algún colega una explicación sobre este dudas
> 
> me refiero al tecton - mk2



Mcou, yo estoy a tus ordenes, sigue con tu proyecto, porque con las ganas que tienes y todo los datos que quieres tener para llevar a buen termino tu emsamble del Tecton, solo se da en los primerizos, pero quien de aqui no a comenzado de esa forma, me incluyo, mis potencias mosfet estuvieron durmiendo por cinco años antes de hacerse realidad desde los trazos en papel (no conocia los programas de circuitos impresos), que ahora los veo todos manchados y amarrillos hasta los ultimos diseños de los mismos, te sentiras orgulloso si logras acabarlo, suerte mcou

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## faian garzon

gracias compañero tienes toda la razon pero cual me recomenadarias  le agradesco

el valor de la coriente y el votage de polarizacion de un mosfet esta dada por el elemento  que estes trabajando conosco unos que soportan hasta 200 V Y 12 A(IRFP9240) o el irfp240 que soprta 200v y 20A  en alguan ocacion los encontre polarizados a 90v y -90v


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

faian garzon dijo:


> el valor de la coriente y el votage de polarizacion de un mosfet esta dada por el elemento que estes trabajando conosco unos que soportan hasta 200 V Y 12 A(IRFP9240) o el irfp240 que soprta 200v y 20A en alguan ocacion los encontre polarizados a 90v y -90v


 
Falso 

Pues me inclino por el comentario de aldemarar, es mejor que dejes el tecton en pause y te armes uno pequeño de mosfet estilo construya su video rockola y cuando tengas mas experiencia en el manejo de los mosfet retomas el tecton.

Como te lo dije una vez puedes contar conmigo para cualquier problema que tengas, pero eso si, no te hagas a la ley del minimo esfuerzo.

Saludos.

PD: estamos esperando las respuestas a las preguntas


----------



## fede_torinotsx

hola queria saber que corriente nesesita esta etapa por lo que yo calcule teniendo una tension de +90 -90 estaria nesesitando 8.5A por canal... estoy en lo cierto??? muchas gracias a todos por colaborar en este foro que siempre me ayuda a aclarar mis dudas


----------



## ismaelteso

hola  tengo un ransformador  que tiene 47 v de salida, pero resulta que el amplificado que quiero armar funciona con +33 y -33v como hago para acondicionar este o si se puede utilizar con este  gracias


----------



## palomo

Hola ismael, te comento que el transformador que tienes no te sirve para lo que quieres, por lo que comentas tu trafo es de un solo devanado y vos mismo te diste la respuesta necesitas uno con tap central.

Saludos


----------



## sebasmix

estoy con el de 400  + 400 el de la rockola tengo un tema con los transistores osea yo lo quiero reemplazar *POR* otros to-3 asi le puedo subir un poco el voltaje y el ameraje y asi tendria que sonar mas o no?
lo trasistores son:
D1047 (NPN)160v 100w 15A cambiarlos por  MJ15003(NPN) 140V 250W 20 A 

B817E(PNP) 160v 100w 15A cambiarlos  por  MJ15004(PNP) 140V 250W 20 A
y tengo este transistor que lo tengo que replazar porque si yo subo la tencion lo quemo y se me va quemar  si alguien sabe por cual lo puedo cambiar gracias. 
2SA1015 (PNP) -50V 150MA

en caso de los TIP esta todo bien porque la tencion me lo aguanta joya , estoy pensando subira la tencion hasta 75V masomenos y la corriente de 15A o mas espero si me puede ajudar gracias


----------



## palomo

EL ampli de 400 que Nuk modifico de construyetuviderockola tuve la fortuna de hacer un demo para comparacion con otro posteado en el foro, admito que no hice el PCB unicamente lo monte en placa universal, no coloque transistores TO-3 ocupe TO-264 y mis concluciones fueron la siguientes:

Como ejercicio de modificacion estuvo bueno.
Potencia alcanzada con +-70v y 15A 380w (estimado)
Calentamiento de los TO-264 a plena potencia ufffff  me hice un asado.
Se tuvo que calcular un dicipador adecuado el primero fue a ojimetro.
Falta de presencia en bajos, estos aun con refuerzo no se dejaron sentir.
Bocinas ocupadas para la prueba Prosound de 15" en un baffle tipo concert.

A mi gusto:

No logramos hacer que las frecuencias por abajo de 150hrz las manejara adecuadamente, esto fue hecho con un disco de prueba de tonos.

En los sonidos medios es otro tema tuvo buena respuesta, pero dificiles de controlar tuvimos que toquetear el ecualizador en cada melodia, raro pero asi fue.

Y la verdad " a mi no guto" me quedo con este el cual tambien se armo en una placa universal solo que con mejores resultados, los medios mas cristalinos y una vez ecualizado no se tuvo que retocar, se ocuparon los mismos transistores que con el de contrutasuviderockola, actualmente estoy haciendo un demo de este otro no el primero sino el PA300 que se encuentra en un archivo PDF, aun no lo termino como para dar una conclucion pero he leido buenas referencias.

Asi que de todas maneras le doy gracias a Nuk por el trabajo que se tomo al modificar dicho amplificador.

Haaaa y para sebasmix yo cambie el 2SA1015 po un MPS la verdad no me acuerdo cual fue, ya que una vez que lo probe y llegar a una conclucion desarme el driver, pero con esto ya tienes una referencia por donde buscar.

Saludos.


----------



## sebasmix

me equive,no es de 400 +400, el amplificador es de 200 +200 de "construye tu video rockola" y este anda prefectamente. lo que yo quiero hacer es cambiarle los transistores de potencia y aumentarle la tencion y la corriente asi amentaria la potencia, los transistores que quiero cambiar son estos:
D1047 (NPN)160v 100w 15A cambiarlos por MJ15003(NPN) 140V 250W 20 A
B817E(PNP) 160v 100w 15A cambiarlos por MJ15004(PNP) 140V 250W 20 A
y tengo este transistor que lo tengo que replazar porque si yo subo la tencion lo quemo, si alguien sabe por cual lo puedo cambiar gracias.
2SA1015 (PNP) -50V 150MA
si me pueden decir si el remplazo de estos transistores estaria bien gracias


----------



## Cacho

Veamos Sebas...

Cambiamos los transistores de salida y subimos la tensión de alimentación y tenemos automáticamente más potencia... Probá.
Los MJ1500X van a trabajar bien con hasta +-70V (usá un poco menos para no tenerlos al límite), pero *el resto* del ampli... ¿Trabajará bien con ese aumento de tensión?

*Calculá todo lo demás, que si no es muy probable que prendas fuego algo.* Definitivamente el trabajo ese te toca a vos, o pagale a alguien por tu zona para que te lo calcule. 

Saludos


----------



## sebasmix

si osea ya me fije y todo lo demas trabara bien a esa tencion pero con el unico que tengo problemas es con el trasistor 2SA1015 (PNP) -50V q*UE* solo me soporta - 50v


----------



## Cacho

Buscá el MPSA92 (creo que este era el PNP, si no, es el 42) o los MJE1503X.

Si uno no te sirve, el otro debería... Soportan algunos cientos de Volt, así que te tienen que alcanzar para casi cualquier cosa que intentes.
Y si algo se quema, mala suerte.


Saludos


----------



## palomo

Sebamix en mi conclucion del amplificador de construyasuviedeorockola te di una refencia, cuando subi el voltaje ocupe el MPS por el 2SA porque no te diste a la tarea de buscar algun sustituto, no esperes que alguien haga la tarea por ti, pero bueno Cacho ya te lo dijo asi que suerte con tu proyecto y esparamos ver pronto fotos.


----------



## sebasmix

lo que pasa palomo es que no se a que te referis con MPS  ni idea que significa para vos , yo estoy empezando con la electronica, apenas se cosas basicas


----------



## palomo

¿Y ya quieres modificar este ampli? eso si que es querer jugar con fuego, al referirme con MPS son las siglas de un transistor como el 2SA1015 Cacho lo dijo, coloca un MPSA92 (espero que si le ayas entendido) busca su datasheet para saber que tipo de transistor es, y amigo mejor seria que practique con algo mas pequeño antes de perder algo de dinero modificando este ampli, pero bueno echale ganas y cualquier otra duda no olvides preguntar, PREGUNTAR,


----------



## FELIBAR12

axel191090 dijo:
			
		

> capo podes poner la lsita de los materiales? y el pcb se hace por metodo de plancha no? saludos y muy bueno el aporte!


 1000w reales, no es posible en ese amp, pero tal vez en este...


----------



## roncal

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda de todos ustedes quiero construir un amplificador con fet solamente tengo la fuente del power Behringer EP2500 europower que tipo de amplificador puedo ponerle de antemano gracias por el diagrama y ayuda que me pudiera brindar mi correo es 



¿ lo puedo utilizar con la fuente del power Behringr EUROPOWER EP 2500?

hola , NUK soy nuevo en el foro si pudieras subir el esquema de un amplificador con fet  que pueda trabajar con los voltajes del power behringer ep2500, gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Jose

roncal dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda de todos ustedes quiero construir un amplificador con fet solamente tengo la fuente del power Behringer EP2500 europower que tipo de amplificador puedo ponerle de antemano gracias por el diagrama y ayuda que me pudiera brindar mi correo es
> 
> 
> 
> ¿ lo puedo utilizar con la fuente del power Behringr EUROPOWER EP 2500?
> 
> hola , NUK soy nuevo en el foro si pudieras subir el esquema de un amplificador con fet que pueda trabajar con los voltajes del power behringer ep2500, gracias de antemano


 
Porque no armas las placas que corresponden a ese Power? O las reparas?. 
Esa potencia funciona con dos rail de alimentacion para mejorar la eficiencia en baja potencia.
Tiene alimentacion de 55 vcc simetricos en baja potencia y cuando los picos musicales lo requieren conmuta a 110 vcc.

te paso el diagrama por ahi te sirve.

Un power muy similar a este es el que subi unos post mas arriba y que se denomina TITAN 2000 y funciona tambien con dos rail de alimentacion.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## roncal

te explico yo vivo a dos cuadras del mar y la brisa a oxidado las pistas  como son finitas y es doble impreso no tengo mucha practica para haser impresos por eso quisiera un power  que no sea tan complicado pero efectivo gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Jose

Pero en esas tensiones, no vas a encontrar muchos amplificadores que no sean complicados. Tene en cuenta que van a tener seguro un control de limite de corriente, van a tener una proteccion contra subimpedancias y contra corriente continua a la salida, si usas la tension de 110 vcc ya estamos hablando de transistores especiales que estan al limite de funcionamiento, tenes los truchos dando vuelta, etc. etc. etc.

De todas maneras si quieres aprovechar esa fuente, este amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proyecto-amplificador-potencia-2000w-24339/ es una buena opcion, pero NO es facil de construir.

La otra, puedes intentar hacer uno de los UCD de este foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/ pero vas a tener que tener muy en cuenta los componentes que sean de buena calidad.

Tambien podes hacer alguno de los que subieron en este foro_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/18940/ _que tambien esta bastante comentado.

saludos y suerte 

Juan Jose


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mas fotos, en esta ocacion les traigo fotos del proceso de construccion del transformador, en una se observa la tension medida en uno de los bobinados.
> 
> Saludos a ezavalla que me paso una información sobre transformadores, ya que las formulas que se encuentran en internet solo funcionan bien hasta 1000W y me habia tocado acomodar el calculo.
> 
> Saludos muchachos



Quemas oscar  ba*C*ano tu trasn... de cuanto es la corriete de reposo  gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KERLY dijo:


> Quemas oscar  ba*C*ano tu trasn... de cuanto es la corriete de reposo  gracias



No la medi porque en ese tiempo no tenia medidor de corriente ac, pero por el brillo del bombillo en serie de 100W con el que lo ensayaba debe estar consumiendo en reposo como unos 25w aproximadamente (200 y mas miliamperios).

Saludos


----------



## nuk

nacho_brc dijo:
			
		

> te hago una pregunta nuk, es referida al amplificador posteado al comienzo.. el de holton de 400w.. en la hoja dice que el transformador que usa es para alimentar un amplificador estereo.. osea.. tengo que armar dos etapas.. sin embargo dice que es de 625w, con esa potencia alcanza para alimentar las dos etapas en 4ohm? o *hay un pequeño error ahi* o tengo el ingles bastante oxidado, mi otra pregunta es si tenes algun pcb de una fuente para soportar esas corrientes.. el esquema en si no es problema.. pero no tengo ningun programa para diseñar pcb de momento y no se manejar ninguno.. si me podes responder eso te agradeceria mucho.. saludos


hola "nacho_brc",sobre el amplificador de A. E. Holton de 400w no es necesario armar dos etapas puedes armar una sola sin problema alguno (eso ya es al gusto de cada uno  tener un amplificador mono o estereo)_pero para comenzar a armar siempre es bueno armar etapa a etapa_, y sobre la fuente de alimentación esta debe proveer unos watts mas al requerido por el amplificador arriba de los 550w por canal o unos 800VA en estereo. sobre el diseño de la placa de la fuente no tengo ningun archivo disponible,pero puedes comesar a diseñarlo apartir del esquematico de la fuente. sobre el manejo de programas de diseños de PCB's esto es un buen motivo para comesar a aprender a usarlos, Aqui en el foro no se aplica la Ley del Minimo Esfuerzo .

*PSD*:tambien puedes buscar información sobre diseño de placas y fuentes aqui en el foro.
nuk


----------



## gregoriorg

encontre este en la red lo arme y funciona muy bien solo que se calienta un poco lo comparto para los que les interese los que le interese. Comenten

Este es el diagrama para los que lo quieran verificar.


----------



## Nemesis

gregoriorg dijo:


> encontre este en la red lo arme y funciona muy bien solo que se calienta un poco lo comparto para los que les interese los que le interese. Comenten
> 
> Este es el diagrama para los que lo quieran verificar.



hola gregori te cuento que yo arme este amplificador que muestras y no me funciono para nada incluso tengo la simulacion echa en el multisim 11.0 y nisiquiera funciona hay algo tiene mal o algo hice mal esa amplificador no me funciona por favor ayudenme ya lo tengo armado pero no me funciono aqui tienen la simulacion para que porfavor me ayuden a encontrar la falla ya que inverti mucho en el gracias..!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 1000W.rar


----------



## gregoriorg

Nemesis, ese ampli lo arme y funciona muy bien, el unico inconveninete es que se calienta un poco, pero con un buen bentilador y disipador lo solucionas, guiate con el pcb que publique  haber si encuentras tu error, procura dejar los preset al centro,

Nemesis no he checado bien tu simulacion pero de entrada te digo un error las Rs de los emisores de los MJL21193 y 94 deben ser de 0.47 y tu los tienes de 220 ohms, compara tu simulacion con el diagrama y el pcb, tiene que funcionar, Suerte.


----------



## gregoriorg

no son de 220ohms las tienes de 220 megaohms


----------



## Cacho

Gregorio, la "m" (minúscula) es la abreviatura de "mili" (1/1000).
La "M" (mayúscula) es la de "Mega" (x 1.000.000).

Las resistencias que tiene ahí son de 220mOhm, o sea, 220 miliohm o 0,22 Ohm. Aún más chicas que las que mencionás.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

DIOOSS..! por no leer el foro meti la pata cacho agarre el amplificador y lo desarme por completo para volverlo armar nooo!! tengo que hacer un pcb nuevo.. para ver si funciona o no cuando le tome fotos te las muestro porque como no me funciono desepcionado no quise hacerle mas nada pero ya estoy retomando los papeles..
y bueno con respecto a la simulacion la he probado con resistensis de 0.47 ohm que es lo normal y nada no funciona la simulacion si podeis porfavor chequeala aver si tu le consigues la falla a la simulacion porfavor. muchas gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

KERLY dijo:
			
		

> Quemas aldemarar  una preguta con respecto a esta tajeta  a 8ohm y 4 ohm cuato es la potencia? t agradezco



Compañero, tienes la tension de alimentacion y la carga, tu mismo puedes calcularla.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Nemesis dijo:


> ...agarre el amplificador y lo desarme por completo para volverlo armar nooo!! tengo que hacer un pcb nuevo.. para ver si funciona o no cuando le tome fotos te las muestro...


No es la muerte de nadie.
Cuando tengas fotos y ANTES de ponerte a soldar, postealas. También ANTES de sodar las cosas, medí todos, todos, todos los transistores para comprobar que son lo que deben (NPN o PNP) y para asegurarte de que no están quemados ni tienen patas cambiadas (es una chanchada que se ve bastante en estos días).

Revisá bien las resistencias para estar seguro de que son de los valores correspondientes y ahí recién empezá a acomodarlas en el PCB.


Nemesis dijo:


> ...y bueno con respecto a la simulacion ... porfavor chequeala aver si tu le consigues la falla a la simulacion...


Sin revisar mucho, se ve que la etapa re entrada no anda. Revisá por ahí, que deberías encontrar el problema (no lo revisé demasiado).
En definitiva, necesitás encontrar unas ondas "bonitas" en las bases de los amplificadores de tensión que le siguen al par diferencial de la entrada. Si lográs eso y sigue siendo feo el resultado, andá a revisar los valores de las resistencias de los AV.

Saludos


----------



## KERLY

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Compañero, tienes la tension de alimentacion y la carga, tu mismo puedes calcularla.
> 
> Saludos



Quemas  oscar  tienes toda la razon...gracias por el dato  pero aveces se le escapan unos interrogantes a uno... en fin , si no estoy mal tomando la tension dc del plano tenemos 93+93 y el valor RMS  de salida a su respectiva carga seria de 66v ac  y me quedaria asi:

- 8ohm= un promedio de 544w y un consumo de I de 8.2A
- 4ohm= un promedio de 1089w y un consumo de I de 16.5A
- 2ohm= un promedio de 2178w y un promedio de I de 33A
claro esta que estos valores son teoricos y si  se me escapa algo me avisan... :saludos
 apreton:


----------



## gregoriorg

Subo PCB del amplificador pioner, supuestamente con las correciones


----------



## ialvega

hola a todos les cuento que por fin tome las fotos de las estapas que estoy armando bueno ya las estoy terminando en un me falta un transisor bueno le pongo esta que es de 200 w, diganme una cosa, los trimer 1 y 2 que si no estoy mal uno se llama el de bias y el otro off set, bien lo que quiero es que me informen si esto se calibran de la forma en que esta en puesta en marcha de un amplificador o es de otra desde ya muchas gracias adjunto foto


----------



## ketronico

Hola soy tecnico y siempre he reparado sistemas de sonido, he armado amplificadores con STK claro es mas facil, he notado que los nuevos sistemas traen doble alimentacion, fuente simetrica pero con un voltaje bajo y otro alto, la primera vez que los vi fue en un sistema de audio SONY y luego en AIWA, supuestamente mejora la respuesta a mayor potencia. Hace mucho tiempo un cliente me trajo una planta, era importada el la llamaba la galleta, la caja era del espesor de un DVD muy delgada, pense que era de poco vtiaje y mi sorpresa fue no encontrar transformador, funcionaba con un sistema de regulacion, como los televisores. bueno basta de historia, pienso armar una de 500W a transisore y consegui este diagrama y foto mas adelante les envio informacion de como me fue, creo que para lograr mas potencia hay que elevar el voltaje.


----------



## Jackcer

Hola ketronico, podrias mejorarle la resolucion a tus esquemas, realmente no se aprecian bien. No distingo ni componente ni valores.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Jackcer dijo:


> Hola ketronico, podrias mejorarle la resolucion a tus esquemas, realmente no se aprecian bien. No distingo ni componente ni valores.
> 
> Saludos.



El esquema fue posteado por luciperro(alias derhund), era el QSDOG , estaba en la seccion de gran señal con el titulo de diagramas amplificadores. Usa el buscador.


----------



## josej44

Saludos, cual amplificador armaste el de 200w x 200w o el de 400w complementario y como es la respuesta en los bajos.



			
				mcou dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaria saber si ese amplificador de 400w funciona por que yo arme el anterior de construya su video rocola y me funciono perfectamente pero ese me llamo mucho la atencion



Cual armaste y como es la respuesta en bajos


----------



## oZon

me parece que el ladelec 400 complementario es mejor tanto en medios y en bajos, un buen pre ampli con control de tonos salva la situacion. pero si quieres uno que trabaje mejor los bajos tendras que armar otro de mas potencia. en el foro hay muchos. Peavey, QSC, MASTER (el mejor hasta el momento).

saludos

oZon


----------



## dicksonjo

una pregunta men yo quiero hacer un amplificador de 400 watt pero...quiero que tenga entrada de microfono.....para guitarra y algunos instrumentos....digo esto...ya que me paso un caso...yo tengo uno de 200 wattt conecte algunos instrumentos y el amplificador se ahoga esdecir no soporta...
entonces cual me recomendarias sera el de 400watt de 4 ohmios y es de 8 ohmios x canal que esta en video rockola ¿sera que me sirve como para concierto...?


----------



## palomo

EL que esta en videorockola no te lo recomiendo para lo que quieres, ya te dieron unas opciones viables, le puedes acoplar alguna mezcladora solo que tendras que modificar las entradas para los instrumentos que quieras, solo que aqui yo me inclinaria por tener alguna conzola de marca ya sea mackie, peavey o en caso que la situacion monetaria no sea muy buena por una berigher, ahora otro punto si quieres para conciertos piensa que cantidad de gente entrara ha oirte, de eso depende la potencia que nesecites, ahora si es para conciertos en lugares pequeños con 400w es mas que suficiente, un consejo (no estoy dando publicidad aclaro) visita la pagina de doctorproaudio ahí podras encontrar algunas referencia de lo que nesecitas en equipo para audiciones masivas.

Saludos


----------



## javierjavier

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria probar hacer el amplificador de 800 Watts que está en la primer página el "AV 800W" hay una parte que no entiendo del circuito, en el plano del amplificador estan donde se conecta el positivo y el negativo que son 92 votios y despues es como que hay 2 masas, una esta simbolizada con las rayitas y la otra es un triangulo, y ninguna de estas dos se conectan juntas, los que estan simbolizadas con las rayitas se que es la que va al transformador pero la que tiene el triangulo no se que se conecta en esa, le agradezco al que me pueda dar una mano para entender eso


----------



## nuk

javierjavier dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria probar hacer el amplificador de 800 Watts que está en la primer página el "AV 800W" hay una parte que no entiendo del circuito, en el plano del amplificador estan donde se conecta el positivo y el negativo que son 92 votios y despues es como que hay 2 masas, una esta simbolizada con las rayitas y la otra es un triangulo, y ninguna de estas dos se conectan juntas, los que estan simbolizadas con las rayitas se que es la que va al transformador pero la que tiene el triangulo no se que se conecta en esa, le agradezco al que me pueda dar una mano para entender eso


 
hola "javierjavier" con respecto a los puntos de masa el general "simbolizada con las rayitas" es el que va a la fuente y el otro que es un triangulo es tierra del mismo circuito dada por una R de 10k a este punto no debes conectar nada sino todo lo contrario en algunos amplificadores esta masa triangular se usa como negativo de señal de entrada y en partes digitales. espero aver sido de ayuda. comment (corrígenme si me equivoco)


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro primeramente agradesco la correccion del amigo oscar del esquema original "Amplificador pioneer" que publico en este post, paginas atras del cual me base para este amplificador y su respectivo PCB, bueno sin hablar mas dejo todo aqui para que lo disfruten 
espero les guste

*Encapsulados reemplazados*
*originales usados*
- 2SA733A - BC558AP
- BD139-xx - MJE340/KSE340
- BD140-xx - MJE350/KSE350
- TIP41C - MJE15032
- TIP42C - MJE15033
- xx xx xx - 2SA1943A
- xx xx xx - 2SC5200

_- esto no quiere decir que los encapsulados originales no sirvan_
Ahora dejo algunas notas del amplificador 

*Desventajas - *

- los dirver MJE340/350 calientan por precausion es necessario ponerle un disipador 
- la union del amplificador por ser de 90º necesita ventilacion continua. es mejor usar una union del 180º para poder evacuar mas calor y no trajarlo al limitie

PD: la lamina de union de 90º fue la unica que pude conseguir (agradesco al amigo Rash por las recomendacion sobre esto)

*Ventajas - *

- compacto mide 6.5cm x 11.1cm
- cero ruido en la entrada (tipica interferencia que exite en algunos amplificadores)
- exelente para tu sala jejeje...

*Potencia*
- simulado en Multisim 11 (250Wrms) (probado) 200Wrms Aprox (limitado por el transformador y transistores de salida)

bueno eso es todo con respecto a los transistores 2SC5200 & 2SA1943 son originales. ya que no se ha quemado ni nada por el estilo. la alimentacion que use fue de +50 -50V simetricos es posible subirlo un poco mas hasta +65 -65 simetricos para obtener mejores resultados y mayor potencia con respecto al ohmiaje lo e probado a 4Ω (3.7 medido) y a 2Ω(2.3 medido) y se desenpeña exelente a 2Ω la calidad de sonido es mejor a mi gusto
espero no olvidarme mas detalles bueno a qui van la imagenes y video .

Video del Amplificador PR200N


----------



## clother

nuk dijo:


> Hola al foro primeramente agradesco la correccion del amigo oscar del esquema original "Amplificador pioneer" que publico en este post, paginas atras del cual me base para este amplificador y su respectivo PCB, bueno sin hablar mas dejo todo aqui para que lo disfruten
> espero les guste ....................




Hermano este amplificador entrega 200w a 2 ohms??


----------



## javierjavier

Hola al foro arme el amplificador de 600 watts pero al probarlo con señal de audio no suena muy fuerte y al ponerlo despacio no se escucha bien. Yo segui el diagrama del amplificador que dice que es de 1000 watts a 4 ohms y 600 a 8, hay otro diagrama casi igual al que hice que es el Av-800, solo que este que arme tiene unos diodos que lo diferencian del circuito del AV-800. Quiero saber si alguien probo este amplificador si anda bien porque al mio no le puedo ubicar el error, tambien compare mi circuito con el pcb hecho del Av-800 y vi que esta mal conectada la resistencia variable con el IRF610, en datasheet busque y mi conexion no quedo igual que a la del plano del AV-800 solo en eso cambia mi circuito

Por si alguien quiere aca les dejo el PCB de mi circuito


----------



## nuk

clother dijo:


> Hermano este amplificador entrega 200w a 2 ohms??


algo me decia..
disculpen, hola "Clother" gracias por la pregunta
este amplificador es de 160Wrms a 8Ω, 200Wrms a 4Ω y 350Wrms a 2Ω Aproximadamente
claro que teniendo consideraciones en mi caso el transformador que uso no me deja obtener mas potencia ,ordeno un poco y subo las simulaciones que hice
PD:disculpen la demora comment .


----------



## flashmax

nuk dijo:


> hola monkeythypoon disculpa la demora puedes usar resistencias de 1/2 w
> menos las que se indican*  que tonto si no hay lista disculpa te paso la lista despues dejame hacer el inventario de todo, sobre los condensadores puedes trabajar a 100v ya que estas con 65v y 63v queda muy corto sobre el preamp que posteas es exactamente el que yo estoy usando asi que si funciona para este
> _psd:no hay psd, nuk_
> 
> 
> gracias por la corrección  ese fue un dedazo que se me paso, que bueno que no compromete nada de gran riesgo solo era la masa....
> luego re-subo todo
> nuk,
> 
> 
> Hola Tacatomon  yo uso un programa para crear y cifrar documetos " pdf " actua como impresora asi que en el multisim solo pongo imprimir y elijo el programa, _(en vez de mi impresora fisica..)_ y para sacar los *TitleBox* en los circuitos diseñados solo vas a *place* en el menú del multisim donde esta File,Edit,View,*Place*,MCU...etc
> bueno en* Place* bajas hasta la ultima opción y ahi esta *TitleBox... > *y aparece una ventana donde puedes elegir cual te gusta mas el de mi diagrama es el *default* pero hay mas, tambien los puede editar todo como la imagen y la forma.
> *PSD*:luego tratare de postear un tutorial para el multisim10.1 (a menos que ya exista) .
> *PSD:*el programa que uso es *[ABBY T PDF ver 2.0],*(no es la herramienta que biene para el word que es el *"Save As PDF and XPS"*)
> como dije intentare hacer un tutorial de esto para la gente del foro. ya que ayudaria con el acabado de los proyectos teoricos.
> _espero te haya servido - __y si me olvide de algo sepa comprender._
> _cambio y fuera , nuk_
> ========================================================================_===========_
> ////////////////*AV1000 Schematic+PCB[Recontruido]+PCB* *de Imagen Original* /////////////////////////////////
> ========================================================================_===========_
> hola Al foro por falta de tiempo no pude postear
> aqui traigo el *AV1000* a *escala en .pdf* el que esta paginas atras tiene error de escala por eso subo este para los interesados en este amplificador e juntado el *schematic+pcb[recontruido]+pcb* de imagen original hecho por A E Holton
> 
> *PSD:*bueno si ubiese algun *Moderador* que borre solo los archivos de atras ( Pg-17 Msj#_*325*_ ) y en su lugar ponga este *pdf* se lo agradeceria ya que no puedo modificar los mensaje .
> _sepa comprender,nuk Gracias por su atención_
> _===================================================================================_
> _////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////_
> _===================================================================================_


hola tengo algunas dudas haber si me las pueden quitar segun el diagrama el gate del irf 610 va al punto medio del preset de 5k pero el pcb print el punto medio del preset va al drain del irf610

*diagrama:*


----------



## aldemarar

si parece un error habria que mirar el montaje de componentes


----------



## zopilote

Se coloco esa forma en el pcb, por que  ese transistor Irf610 esta adosado muy cerca de los mosfet de potencia y tiene que estar cableada (la I_Bias monitorea la temperatura de los finales), por lo que en la placa  vez la configuracion de  DGS  y no la de la configuracion normal. Solo cableala y  ya está. En la tuya esta mal marcada. Fijate en los demás irf610, soldados en la placa y con su disipador. Y aisla todo muy bien con sus micas, bujes, y demás.
Fijate en la fotos de armado


----------



## flashmax

zopilote dijo:


> Se coloco esa forma en el pcb, por que  ese transistor Irf610 esta adosado muy cerca de los mosfet de potencia y tiene que estar cableada (la I_Bias monitorea la temperatura de los finales), por lo que en la placa  vez la configuracion de  DGS  y no la de la configuracion normal. Solo cableala y  ya está. En la tuya esta mal marcada. Fijate en los demás irf610, soldados en la placa y con su disipador. Y aisla todo muy bien con sus micas, bujes, y demás.
> Fijate en la fotos de armado


puede ser aca vaya este valor o no hace falta colocarla?
si es posible pondrias  la imagen ampliada en la zona del pre que hay algunos valores que le tengo dudas otra cosa que vi hicieron una reforma aparentemente de proteccion con zener de 7,5 y 6,8 es conveniente que la haga?..saludos!


----------



## zopilote

Esa es la resistencia R32 (10ohmios 1w), en el diagrama no esta contemplada. Pero si se coloca, es lo que preguntas?.
Los diodos zener de 7v5, no interfieren con el funcionamiento así que es opcional, si lo deseas usar no hay nada que te detenga.


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos aquie le adjunto el amplificador del que les hable..


----------



## flashmax

Subo fotos del av800 me falta el ajuste y varios TR de salida pero ya esta funcionando.
ojo que el circuito dice que lleva 2sc2540 y en la pcb va un TR con base en la pata del medio! yo en mi caso coloque un bc 337.


----------



## rcestafe

Hola amigos del Foro, alguno podria desburrarme y comentarme que hace el circuito dentro de la elipse de la imagen adjunta y cuales serian los efectos positivos y/o negativos de no incluir el mismo. Este no esta incluido en los PCB que he visto y segun creo es para mejorar el comportamiento del amplificador respecto a posibles ruidos provocados por la alimentacion.
Gracias....

Me olvide de comentarlo.. quiero ver si esto es necesario para usarlo en la fuente de un AV400, no del AV800. Segun la simulacion que hice con Multisim, esta parte del circuito a la que me refiero no introduce grandes cambios en la salida, solo baja un poco la potencia (3 o 4%) y mejora un poco la THD....


----------



## Tacatomon

Ningún operacional común trabaja con los rieles a +-90VDC. Ese es un "Boceto" que representa al AV800 para asegurar una correcta compresión del esquema.

Saludos!


----------



## Sergibal

gregoriorg dijo:


> Nemesis, ese ampli lo arme y funciona muy bien, el unico inconveninete es que se calienta un poco, pero con un buen bentilador y disipador lo solucionas, guiate con el pcb que publique  haber si encuentras tu error, procura dejar los preset al centro,...



Hola Gregori, estoy muy interesado en armar ese amplificador de 500W, lo que lo hace interesante es su protector contra cortos [Q24,Q25 y anexos], pero tengo unas dudas, y quisiera consultarte ya que tu lo armaste. 1 ¿De que manera protege esta parte al ampli, o sea que ocurre concretamente cuando se cortocircuita la salida, tal vez se apaga, o no se queman los T de salida? 
2.si quisiera alimentarlo con una fuente un poco menor tal vez unos +50-50VDC puedo utilizar unos transistores 2N3055, o TIP2955/3055, y cuantos de estos serian suficientes para este voltaje?

3.¿como se puede hacer la bobina de salida, cuantas vueltas y que diametro de alambre?
Disculpa mi ignorancia pero es la pimera vez que intento algo como esto.
 Te agradezco infinitamente, un saludo cordial.


----------



## Fogonazo

Sergibal dijo:


> Hola Gregori, estoy muy interesado en armar ese amplificador de 500W, lo que lo hace interesante es su protector contra cortos [Q24,Q25 y anexos], pero tengo unas dudas, y quisiera consultarte ya que tu lo armaste. 1 ¿De que manera protege esta parte al ampli, o sea que ocurre concretamente cuando se cortocircuita la salida, tal vez se apaga, o no se queman los T de salida?


Básicamente la *protección* evita que la etapa de salida se dañe por sobre-corriente.


> 2.si quisiera alimentarlo con una fuente un poco menor tal vez unos +50-50VDC puedo utilizar unos transistores 2N3055, o TIP2955/3055, y cuantos de estos serian suficientes para este voltaje?


Los 2N3055 *NO* los puedes trabajar con una fuente de ±50V


> 3.¿como se puede hacer la bobina de salida, cuantas vueltas y que diametro de alambre?....l.


En el Foro puedes encontrar varios "Calculadores de bobinas", ingresas la inductancia y el diámetro y te dicen cuantas vueltas debe tener tu bobina.
La sección de alambre se calcula en base a la corriente que va a circular por el, para lo cual debes tener el valor de tensión de fuente del amplificador y la impedancia de tus parlantes.


----------



## raal

muy buenas noches compañeros foristas, en esta ocasión le pregunto por el amplificador Ampalar, estoy muy interesado en realizarlo pero no se si hay algunas cosas del esquema que no se ven o si esta bien así como lo vemos.

si esta bien así, voy a realizar el PCB y compartirlo con todos. y para el que quiera realizar un PCB y no sepa como yo puedo hacerle el favor de realizarle su PCB. 

agradezco su ayuda y de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## aldemarar

raal dijo:


> muy buenas noches compañeros foristas, en esta ocasión le pregunto por el amplificador Ampalar, estoy muy interesado en realizarlo pero no se si hay algunas cosas del esquema que no se ven o si esta bien así como lo vemos.
> 
> si esta bien así, voy a realizar el PCB y compartirlo con todos. y para el que quiera realizar un PCB y no sepa como yo puedo hacerle el favor de realizarle su PCB.
> 
> agradezco su ayuda y de antemano muchas gracias.



bueno compañero ese es uno de los circuitos que yo e  "rediseñado" sobre los valores dime cual no ves? te recomiendo que cambies los valores de la resistencias del circuito multiplicador de voltaje vce que tiene 2 resistencia una de 1kΩ y la otra de 470Ω cambia a 1Ω y 10Ω los transistores pre driver puedes cambiarlos por otros mejores  
ese ampli suena muy bien yo lo e usado en bajos y altos y da mucha calidad 
si armas el pcb te agradesco que lo subas


----------



## raal

amigo aldemarar, gracias por tu respuesta, te adjunto el circuito para que veas a lo que me refiero y por su puesto que lo compartiré con todos y por favor me señalas las resistencias que tengo que cambiar y si tienes alguna otra modificación me comentas para que todo quede 1A.

ah aldemarar, tu sabes el vatiaje de las resistencias?.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

al amigo oscar molsalvo, tu amplificador pioneer me tome el atrevimiento de realizar un nuevo PCB que incluye los transistores de potencia en la misma placa Y quiero saber si puedo compartirlo con todos, bueno si no hay ningun problema.

espero tu respuesta, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## raal

aldemarar esa es una buena respuesta, y como lo dije les traigo una versión del pioneer con la potencia incluida en la placa, espero les guste y cualquiera critica constructiva bienvenida sea.

y en cuanto a Ampalar ya estoy casi terminando su PCB, apenas lo culmine lo comparto.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Raal, de que potencia es este amplificador
gracias
esta comprobado que funcione


----------



## raal

amigo *carlos chiroque*, este amplificador con una alimentación de +-70 voltios estaría tirando un poco mas de 400w y este pioneer fue publicado por el amigo oscar molsalvo y algunos otros compañeros tambien tuvieron que ver con el aporte y funciona 100%.


----------



## raal

compañeros ya casi termino el PCB de Ampalar, pero tengo un inconvenierte con el ajuste del vias y quisiera que el amigo* aldemarar * me ayude por que solo veo dos de sus extremos conectados y no se donde va la parte central del trimer, adjunto la imagen para que se den cuanta.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


amigo *carlos chiroque* con dos transformadores con esas caracteristicas creo que si te puede quedar bastante bien.


----------



## raal

las veces que yo lo he armado, le coloco un transformador de 50 - 0 - 50 AC y 12A por rama y la verdad que me rinde super.

ah y por lo de 5A en la placa se me olvido quitarlo pero de acuerdo a tu transformador montas el fuse.


----------



## aldemarar

raal dijo:


> compañeros ya casi termino el PCB de Ampalar, pero tengo un inconvenierte con el ajuste del vias y quisiera que el amigo* aldemarar * me ayude por que solo veo dos de sus extremos conectados y no se donde va la parte central del trimer, adjunto la imagen para que se den cuanta.
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> amigo *carlos chiroque* con dos transformadores con esas caracteristicas creo que si te puede quedar bastante bien.



compañero yo no use el trimer porque con el transistor que use y una resistencia de 10 Ω y la otra de 1Ω las vias cuadran automaticamente


----------



## raal

Amigo Aldemarar, mira como voy con el pcb y aun no logro terminarlo por que no entiendo lo que me quieres decir con el tema de las resistencias de 1 y 10 ohmios, porfavor dime cual es la de 1 y 10 y tambien dime si cortocircuito el trimer.

Aldemarar cuantos parlantes has manejado con este poder y cuanto tira con +-90 voltios.

bueno en tus manos esta que termine pronto el pcb gracias.


----------



## aldemarar

raal dijo:


> Amigo Aldemarar, mira como voy con el pcb y aun no logro terminarlo por que no entiendo lo que me quieres decir con el tema de las resistencias de 1 y 10 ohmios, porfavor dime cual es la de 1 y 10 y tambien dime si cortocircuito el trimer.
> 
> Aldemarar cuantos parlantes has manejado con este poder y cuanto tira con +-90 voltios.
> 
> bueno en tus manos esta que termine pronto el pcb gracias.



compañero en el esquema hay una resistencia de 1k en donde tu colocas el trimer,bueno esa resistencia la cambias por una de 10Ω y la resistencia de 470 Ω la cambias por una de 1Ω y con esa configuracion las vias te cuadran de una 
bueno te comento que esa targeta la estoy usando con 16 transistores por canal claro cada canal con sus driver o impulsores como dicen por aca


----------



## raal

buenas noches, les dejo el PCB de Ampalar del amigo *aldemarar*, por motivos de tiempo no lo he podido probar, pero estoy seguro que esta muy funcional y espero que alguien en especial *aldemarar* se anime a probarlo y comentar como quedo todo. este PCB es un demo ya que estará todo montado en la placa.

bueno espero se animen.


----------



## AOSROCK

vale quizá no he hecho bien la pregunta,
¿donde compráis los transformadores?
soy de Granada y las tiendas de electrónica de aquí los sacas de los 12v y 24v y se pierden, no hay variedad y si lo encuentras a precios desorbitados. ¿Conoceis alguna tienda por Internet que salga mas económicos?


----------



## Fogonazo

AOSROCK dijo:


> vale quizá no he hecho bien la pregunta,
> ¿donde compráis los transformadores?
> soy de Granada y las tiendas de electrónica de aquí los sacas de los 12v y 24v y se pierden, no hay variedad y si lo encuentras a precios desorbitados. ¿Conoceis alguna tienda por Internet que salga mas económicos?



EL transformador de poder para equipos de cierta envergadura es un tema "Complejo", no existen transformadores comerciales exactos a lo que necesitas, así que las opciones son:

1) Mandarlo a fabricar a pedido, para lo cual debes buscar un taller de bobinados que se dediquen a eso.
2) Fabricarlo uno mismo, para lo cual debes encontrar una casa que te venda los materiales, hierro silicio, alambre de cobre para bobinar (Esmaltado) y tal vez un carrete plástico.

Para la segunda opción puedes encontrar en el Foro información sobre como se calcula el transformador.


----------



## djpusse

Hola gente.

es posible aumentar la potencia poniendo mas tr? y obviamente teniendo un buen tranfo que los banque

es posible hacer esto o es un gasto inescesario?

Saludos


----------



## 0002

djpusse compadre en el foro hay mucha info al respecto , si te contestan a la pregunta (obvia por cierto), posiblemente te respondan algo que no quieras escuchar como: Si y si ó si y no, también podría ser no y no , checate acá y acá y chance ahí despejas tus dudas .

Saludos.


----------



## pato2009

muchachos recurro a ustedes para que me acesoren un poco tengo dos trafos enormess pero enormes luego les voy a sacar fotos para que vean su tamaño ... los trafos estan con sus respectivos rectificadores y filtros y tiene salida de +71/-71 (filtrado con dos capas de 10000uf ) y +88/-88 (filtrados con muy poca capacidad tiene 3 capas de 220uf en paralelo por rama se entiende lo que digo) bueno dada las caracteristicas de los alambres del bobinado me tiro mas a usar la salida de +71/-71 bien ahora que saben que trafo tengo quiero que me hacesoren en cuestiones de que amplificador armar ... estube viendo un par y alguno que otro me gusto entre ellos esta este quisiera saber si alguien lo armo o que me pueden decir de este


----------



## palomo

Pato una recomendacion no uses el PCB que tienes mejor diseña el tuyo, si no te has dado cuenta le falta un pedaso de pista en la resistencia de 330Ohms que va del lado B+ o en su caso pegale una revisada para checar que no tienga algun otro error, si mal no recuerdo tambien vi otro vercion en el foro para ocupar transistores tipo TO-264.
Saludos


----------



## raal

amigo *jgsonido*, te cuento que yo lo trabaje a 90-0-90 y funciono de maravillas y le coloque cuantro bajos de 1200w cada uno, con un rendimiento excelente y una calidad de sonido de 10.

ah y le coloque MJW21195 y MJW21196.


----------



## palomo

pato2009 dijo:
			
		

> con respecto al diseño no hay problema por que seguro que lo valla a modificar dado que voy a cambiar los tr de la etapa de salida por los muy conocidos 2sc5200 y su complementario


 
Me acordaba que por ahí lo tenia en base a los transistores que pides, te lo paso en el adjunto solo que estos son de la serie MJ el PCB lo tendras que modificar, con esto podras tener una referencia y saber mas o menos como acomodarlos o puedes hacer tu propio diseño si es que no te gusta, no me he enterado si alguien del foro lo aya armado pero si eres el primero, me gustaria que comentes tus experiencias con el, ten en cuenta la alimentacion asi con un par por rama el voltaje debe ser de +-50Vcc y 8Ω, con 2 pares por rama si podras alimentarlo con +-70Vcc y 4Ω, no lo recomiendo para 2Ω a menos que aumentes la cantidad de transistores y disminuyas el voltaje cosa que no se si te funcione ya que se tendra que analizar el amplificador para ver si es estable a esa carga.

Si de plano quieres un amplificador para ponerle una carga de 2Ω, te recomiendo el MTE, la Master, el clon QSC 1700 y el Peavey 1200. espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Si mal no recuerdo estos diseños fueron hechos por el compañero NUK el enlace al parecer esta en el diagrama (aportado por NUK tambien) ahi muestra una direccion web, la verdad nunca me a entrado la curiosidad por visitarla, Nuk lo bautizo como "El Turco"  no preguntes porque asi que ya te puedes dar una idea, haaaa una ultima sugerencia el amplificador original solo tiene 2 transistores pór rama y Nuk lo modifico, asi que no hay garantia al 100% (no porque lo aya hecho mal o porque no sepa solo que el comento que no lo armo con esas modificaciones) asi que .....   Quien es el primero en intentarlo.


----------



## SERGIOD

emiro dijo:
			
		

> excelente amplificador, compacto, con la mínima cantidad de componentes y sin muchas complicaciones



acá se habla de ese amplificador *PIONER*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-69931/


----------



## AugustoB

Armé el amplificador,Sólo me falta la fuente partida,Conseguí el transfo.Que es el mismo que el de 400w de construya.Pero no se dónde va conectado la salida a AUX.
Disculpen por tantas preguntas lo que pasa es no soy técnico,ni estudio electrónica,Tengo 14 años y sigo yendo a la escuela.Y lo que aprendí,lo aprendí de Internet.Muchas Gracias Cacho,Crishdd y foroelectronica! 
Saludos!


----------



## nuk

AugustoB dijo:


> ...no se dónde va conectado la salida a AUX......
> Saludos!


el punto AUX = GND power supply ver imagen , saludos


----------



## uagav

Hola amigos del foro se acuerdan que mas de uno esta con problemas con el amplificador de 7800w. bueno. aunque esto no tenga realmente esta potencia es verdaderamente interesante el proyecto. yo personalmente me he puesto en la tarea de corregir el circuito y simularlo en proteus ya que el original tiene ciertas fallas de acoples de frecuencia, protección y amplificación. de verdad que ahora si funciona... Eureca. en mi caso montare una fuente con una toroidal que consegui de segunda pero me levanta 20 amperios 140 - 0 - 140 , osea 140 * 1.4142 = 197,988 Voltios DC, aunque pueden montar también una fuente suichada.  solo lo monte con cuatro mosfet irfp 250 pero pueden montar mas. el mje350 que aunque es de poca corriente maneja 300v entre colector emisor funciona bien para este circuito... vean la simulación en proteus. y cuentenme que les parece... verdad que pueden hacer un verdadero escandalo?

este es el circuito viejo
Ver el archivo adjunto 6225

este es el nuevo


AH! una cosa que se me olvido mentar es que puede funcionar hasta 1 0 2 ohmios...
es lo bueno de los mosfet...


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que mosfet usas? No lo alcanzo a ver en la imagen?

Acuérdate que son 198VDC que son 400V entre ramas. Hablamos de mosfets con una Vds de 500V+

Yo, ni me esforzaría. "Eso" Disiparía un bonche de energía en disipación de calor...


----------



## uagav

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que mosfet usas? No lo alcanzo a ver en la imagen?
> 
> Acuérdate que son 198VDC que son 400V entre ramas. Hablamos de mosfets con una Vds de 500V+
> 
> Yo, ni me esforzaría. "Eso" Disiparía un bonche de energía en disipación de calor...



yo uso el IRFP250. baja la simulacion y mirala... esta en proteus 7.8 sp2


----------



## Tacatomon

Lamento informarte que el IRFP250 solo trabaja hasta 200Vds.

En la vida real, estás encendiendo el amplificador y estarás frente a la mayor explosión de semiconductores del Universo.

PS: No uso Proteus. Sería bueno que el diagrama lo subieras en una mejor imagen o en un PDF.


----------



## uagav

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lamento informarte que el IRFP250 solo trabaja hasta 200Vds.
> 
> En la vida real, estás encendiendo el amplificador y estarás frente a la mayor explosión de semiconductores del Universo.
> 
> PS: No uso Proteus. Sería bueno que el diagrama lo subieras en una mejor imagen o en un PDF.



luego subo el archivo en pdf. pero en proteus simula exelente.


----------



## Fogonazo

uagav dijo:


> luego subo el archivo en pdf. pero en proteus simula exelente.



Que simule bien no significa que funcione bien en la práctica.

Si tienes una alimentación de ±200V, necesitas MOSFET de > 400V.


----------



## vicmagucas

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Algo como esto podria servir? ya miraste el post de crest audio?


 
Me interesa el diagrama con los irfp240 pero remplazaré los irfp240 por el IRFP250, esto no afecta en nada a el amplificador o si?


----------



## vedmitraa

Dear Sir Flash All I have is in the attached files please tell me the circuit.VedMitra Sharma


----------



## palomo

Vedmitraa the circuit is this, here is all the information, this is a forum for Latin uses a translator to leave your message. thanks


----------



## vedmitraa

Thanks Mr. Pigeon,I got the pdf file but when click on here it opened " Diagrams amplifiers ".Please be kind enough to number the post . I have already etched and soldered P.c.b. with help of this component layout. there are lots of differences in components with circuit please guide me.attached component layout.
Hearty thanks and regards 
Vedmitra Sharma


----------



## vedmitraa

Thanks again Mr. Pigeon and Mr.Ialvega .studied circuit apart from d669 and 15 volts zener circuit is almost same without vi limiter. I am attaching photos


----------



## vicmagucas

Mcou esta es la página offical del diseñador de amplificador mk2 de 1000 W (http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html), y te muestran tres amplificador de los tres: muestran dos armados el quasor de 1000 RMS y el Legend de 250 RMS y el tercero es un prototipo el Master MK2 de 500W RMS sobre una carga de 8 ohm, entra y traduce la pagina con google la pagina esta en idioma crota con google lo traduces.


En lo personal voy armar el prototipo, nadie lo ha armado, voy arriesgarme, soy aficionado a la electronica, previamente he armado tres amplificadores y es mi primera vez con uno mosfet, estoy leyendo mucho al respecto y ya voy a comenzar, no importa que todo haga bum, bum pero voy para las que sea. Cuentame como te fue con tu proyecto al respecto.


----------



## SERGIOD

nuk dijo:


> Hola al foro primeramente agradesco la correccion del amigo oscar del esquema original "Amplificador pioneer" que publico en este post, paginas atras del cual me base para este amplificador y su respectivo PCB, bueno sin hablar mas dejo todo aqui para que lo disfruten
> espero les guste
> 
> *Encapsulados reemplazados*
> *originales usados*
> - 2SA733A - BC558AP
> - BD139-xx - MJE340/KSE340
> - BD140-xx - MJE350/KSE350
> - TIP41C - MJE15032
> - TIP42C - MJE15033
> - xx xx xx - 2SA1943A
> - xx xx xx - 2SC5200
> 
> _- esto no quiere decir que los encapsulados originales no sirvan_
> Ahora dejo algunas notas del amplificador
> 
> *Desventajas - *
> 
> - los dirver MJE340/350 calientan por precausion es necessario ponerle un disipador
> - la union del amplificador por ser de 90º necesita ventilacion continua. es mejor usar una union del 180º para poder evacuar mas calor y no trajarlo al limitie
> 
> PD: la lamina de union de 90º fue la unica que pude conseguir (agradesco al amigo Rash por las recomendacion sobre esto)
> 
> *Ventajas - *
> 
> - compacto mide 6.5cm x 11.1cm
> - cero ruido en la entrada (tipica interferencia que exite en algunos amplificadores)
> - exelente para tu sala jejeje...
> 
> *Potencia*
> - simulado en Multisim 11 (250Wrms) (probado) 200Wrms Aprox (limitado por el transformador y transistores de salida)
> 
> bueno eso es todo con respecto a los transistores 2SC5200 & 2SA1943 son originales. ya que no se ha quemado ni nada por el estilo. la alimentacion que use fue de +50 -50V simetricos es posible subirlo un poco mas hasta +65 -65 simetricos para obtener mejores resultados y mayor potencia con respecto al ohmiaje lo e probado a 4Ω (3.7 medido) y a 2Ω(2.3 medido) y se desenpeña exelente a 2Ω la calidad de sonido es mejor a mi gusto
> espero no olvidarme mas detalles bueno a qui van la imagenes y video .
> 
> Video del Amplificador PR200N
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740//IMG_1443.jpg
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740//IMG_1390.jpg​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV-P8Aq1EMQ​


Por aca subieron el amplificador:
http://320volt.com/rms-200w-pioneer-anfi-2sc5200-2sa1943a/
tambien esta este video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XV-P8Aq1EMQ
*
En esta pagina hay de todo  *


----------



## AugustoB

Hola compañeros,estoy realizando un proyecto de un amplificador monofónico,y deseo usar como driver un amplificador de Construyasuvideorockola.Quisiera saber si esta correctamente hecho ya que es costoso.Mi pregunta es,en el caso de realizar este circuito,las resistencias de 0.47 ohm. las sustituyo por un jumper o puente,¿No?
Sepan disculpar,tengo 14 años,siempre he realizado amplificadores modificando resistencias,o algún que otro transistor.Nunca algún cambio tan distinto al original.Muchisimas gracias!!
En el caso que esté bien,ayudaré a algún otro en mi misma situación.Si está mal,entonces aprenderé.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Augusto, el cable naranja no debería ir al emisor del tr que está en el pcb. Sino donde se unen las R's de potencia, o sea en la salida.

Saludos..


----------



## AugustoB

Claro,entiendo,por eso decía hacer un puente en la resistencia de 0.47ohmios, quedaría la salida¿no es cierto?para que quede la salida en su respectivo lugar,como en el original.
Muchas gracias Crazysound!


----------



## Crysthian

Sergio puedes enviarme la informacion que twengas de tu amplificador los esquematicos los circuitos impresos y las modificaciones que le hiciste. Yo lo arme pero no me quiere funcionar.

Te agradezco.

Crysthian


----------



## SERGIOD

Crysthian dijo:


> Sergio puedes enviarme la informacion que twengas de tu amplificador los esquematicos los circuitos impresos y las modificaciones que le hiciste. Yo lo arme pero no me quiere funcionar.
> 
> Te agradezco.
> 
> Crysthian



aca esta toda la información sobre ese amplificador 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-pioneer-69931/

claro que primero lo subieron en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-mosfet-clase-ab-12750-post462499/#post462499


----------



## jasson777

hola que tal  saludos compañeros, estoy interesado en armar el amplificador Legend-Quasor que creo que posteo FELIBAR12 ,que segun lei puede dar alrededor de 1000w por canal tengo un transformador de +-80  y muchas ganas de armarlo alguien sabe si en realidad funciona?  Alguien lo a armado?


----------



## tecbeml

Con +-80 alomejor te alcansa para el mediano de 500w el master mk2


----------



## SERGIOD

jasson777 dijo:


> hola que tal  saludos compañeros, estoy interesado en armar el amplificador Legend-Quasor que creo que posteo FELIBAR12 ,que segun lei puede dar alrededor de 1000w por canal tengo un transformador de +-80  y muchas ganas de armarlo alguien sabe si en realidad funciona?  Alguien lo a armado?



esta es laweb principal en donde encotraras todo lo necesario para el inicio de ese amplificador; suerte 
http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html
PD: En el diagrama el voltaje que se visualiza es de +/- 95v


----------



## Quercus

jasson777 dijo:


> hola que tal  saludos compañeros, estoy interesado en armar el amplificador Legend-Quasor que creo que posteo FELIBAR12 ,que segun lei puede dar alrededor de 1000w por canal tengo un transformador de +-80  y muchas ganas de armarlo alguien sabe si en realidad funciona?  Alguien lo a armado?



La alimentación de ese amplificador es de +-95V, si tu transformador da 80+80V no te vale, al rectificar y filtrar vas a tener +-112V que es mucho, sobre todo para los mosfet de salida.
Busca otro amplificador que pueda funcionar bien con ese voltaje.
¿Si funciona? no tengas ninguna duda, si se monta bien, y digo bien, porque es un amplificador para alguien con *experiencia.* 
Así que, busca otro amplificador u otro transformador de unos 65/67V simétricos y 1500W por cada canal que montes, si quieres sacarle toda su potencia, si lo consigues, un dineral en mosfet pues hay que aparearlos y eso significa que tienes que comprar muchos más de los que utilizaras, para conseguir aparearlos y que no te explote al poco de empezar a exigirle. 
No quiero desanimarte, solo informarte y como ves no es un amplificador fácil.
Saludos

P.D. Bienvenido al foro


----------



## jasson777

SERGIOD , quercus10 , tecbeml  muchas gracias por informarme, tenia algo de dudillas de este ampli ,pero ya no gracias a ustedes , ademas perdon por no decirles que el transformador que les comento es de +-57 v  osea que rectificado tira +-80.6v  y si creen que no le exija al ampli con ese voltaje pues mando hacer uno de +-67v y ya rectificados me tire 94.7v , bueno y con respecto alo que mencionas quercus de aparearlos segun leei se refiere  A poner una resistencia de 150 ohms a 2w entre  drain y vcc , llevar el gate a la terminal drain  y alimentarlo con 15v y entonces medir asi su vgs y ma
rcar su valor medido en cada mosfet y tratar que entre todos los mosfet a usar su vgs no varie mas de 100mV entre el mas alto y el mas bajo a eso se le llama apariarlos o me equivoco? sere mas claro: me refiero a este comentario de los compañeros:

*Amplificador tecton-MK2 1000W* *LeoO21* dijo:hola a todos quisiera saber como se calibra el potenciómetro que tiene este amplificador…  
si alguien me desea ayudar por favor...  
desde ya gracias    LeO-®​Hola leo, se nota  que tienes interes en armarte  este amplificador, sin embargo te  recomiendo que comiences aprendiendo a aparear mosfet, o comprarlos ya  medidos, por que es diferente un amplificador a transistores BJTs que a  Mosfets (Excluyendo los diseños de una sola pareja), especialmente los  IRFP que vas a emplear (imaginate comprar 20 transistores IRFP240 para  escoger los seis mas parecidos y hacer lo mismo con el IRFP9240), te lo  menciono por que cuando quise vender  amplificador con esos mosfet  afronte ese problema con el primero que arme ( no aparee y en la   primera prueba de sonido este quemo,claro que funciono unas seis horas),  así que si estas en condiciones de afrontar la construccion de este  amplificador te apoyare en mi medida.







haaaa y me gustaria saber las experiencias de quien lo aya armado si en realidad tira los 1000w a 4 ohms y que piensan de la calidad de sonido que entrega? recuerden estoy hablando del Legend-Quazor  1000w a 4 ohms....

saludos desde Mexico......


----------



## Quercus

jasson777 dijo:


> bueno y con respecto alo que mencionas quercus de aparearlos segun leei se refiere A poner una resistencia de 150 ohms a 2w entre drain y vcc , llevar el gate a la terminal drain y alimentarlo con 15v y entonces medir asi su vgs y ma
> rcar su valor medido en cada mosfet y tratar que entre todos los mosfet a usar su vgs no varie mas de 100mV entre el mas alto y el mas bajo a eso se le llama apariarlos o me equivoco?



Efectivamente a eso me refiero y cada rama por separado, no todos los de ambas ramas apareados entre si.


jasson777 dijo:


> haaaa y me gustaria saber las experiencias de quien lo aya armado si en realidad tira los 1000w a 4 ohms y que piensan de la calidad de sonido que entrega? recuerden estoy hablando del Legend-Quazor 1000w a 4 ohms.... saludos desde Mexico......




No te puedo ayudar en eso, de forma objetiva, pues no lo he montado, pero te puedo decir dos cosas:
1ª He montado varios amplificadores de este diseñador y no puedo estar más satisfecho en cualquier aspecto... lo montaria si lo necesitara sin duda.
2ª Cuando uno monta una “bestia” de estas no lo hace para escucharlo con “Sonus Faber” o similares, lo hace para ponerle altavoces de gran potencia, que no suenan mal, pero no son “delicatesen” con esto no quiero decirte que vaya a sonar “pasable” sino que en el peor de los casos, para ese tipo de altavoces, incluso para algunos mucho mejores, te aseguro al 100%, sin haberlo escuchado, cumplira sobradamente. Otra cosa será tu opinión cuando lo escuches. 
Puedes escuchar o leer opiniones del mismo amplificador o de los finales que utiliza, tales como: ¡¡¡…es mejor para agudos…es el indicado para medios…no vale para graves…los Mosfet son mejor para…los BJT son peor para…!!! etc...etc...Etc.

Creo que: “es mejor” ”es el indicado” ”no vale” debería quedar en “me gusta” “no me gusta” que es nuestra opinión. 

Si todos esos “Opinantes” se sometieran a una escucha a ciegas con esos amplificadores, en un sistema ABX, estoy seguro que se vería más de una sonrisa y muchas excusas.

Creo que *cada cual* debe, escuchar, comparar y saber decidir, las opiniones de los demás, son eso, de los demás y para el resto deben ser solo, *o-rien-ta-ti-vas.*
Asi que, si te decides, móntalo lo mejor que sepas, con los mejores componentes que encuentres, respetando en la medida de lo posible los recomendados y después hablamos…

Saludos

P.D. Si tienes que alambrar por culpa del radiador vas mal… los mosfet en la placa, si no otro diseño. Y los mosfet me aseguraría 100% de que son originales… imagina que no…


----------



## jasson777

hooooo!!!  que bien explicado quercus10 entonces quiero entender que  cuando dices cada rama te refieres al par de mosfet que se encuentran  entre +V a gnd  y de gnd a -V  , EN  este diseño todos los Mosfet son   canal N (irfp240)  y en total serian 16 mosfet irfp240 , entonces lo  tomo como si tuvieran 8 ramas verdad?  no tengo que aparear totos solos  los dos de cada rama (entre si no deberia haber mas de 100mV , lo ideal  seria que su vgs medido sea lo mas cercano verdad? por ejemplo si el  mosfet de la primer rama que esta entre +VCC Y GND   su VGS  midiera  470mV  lo ideal seria que el mosfet de esa misma rama pero el que se  encuentra de GND  a -VCC  no midiera unos 510mV  (VGS) que es un rango  de (40mV)  Y  que no midiera por ejenplo unos 590mV , por que entonces su rango estaria en 120mV, entendi bien ?
pero eso de aparearlos es nomas de cada rama verdad , no importa q la  primera rama con respecto de la segunda rama tengan un rango mayoy de  los 100mV  ,mientras que el par que se encuentra en esa segunda rama  entre ellos no aya una gran diferencia osea que sobrepase 100mV  ,  a  eso te refieres quercus10????  para culminar una rama con respecto a otra no importa solo importaa los 2 mosfet que se encuentren en la misma rama verdad?  que para este diagrama los 2 son canal N , pero si fuera un diagrama con mosfet complementarios osea canal N y canal P  se deba aparear por cada rama el canal N  y canal  P  pero solo de la misma rama.. espero haberte entendido muchas  gracias....


----------



## Quercus

Bueno, no me he explicado tan bien como hubiese querido. 
  Son dos ramales, dos apareos, para que cada ramal trabaje,  repartiendo la carga entre sus 8 mosfet lo mas acorde posible, de ahí lo de tener que comprar muchos mas, o si es posible comprarlos apareados (de todas formas, yo, los comprobaría).

  Hay que pasarlos por el circuito que posteaste y seleccionar, dos grupos de 8 mosfet cada uno. El que sean todos “N” nada tiene que ver:

  -Un grupo de 8 para el *positivo* con una diferencia entre ellos de 100mV o menos. 

  -Un grupo de 8 para el *negativo* con una diferencia entre ellos de 100mV o menos. 

  Y entre los dos grupos, puede haber mas de 100mV de diferencia. 

  Espero que ahora si me haya explicado mejor.

  Saludos


----------



## jasson777

quercus10 ya te entendi rama x rama  , te refieres a los 8 mosfets que estan en la rama positiva que estan entre ( +Vcc  y  Gnd ) esos 8 deben estar pareados y no deberia haber mas de 100mV  medido en su Vgs , y con respecto alos otros 8 mosfet de la rama negativa que estan entre ( Gnd  y  -Vcc )tambien se parean  , en total se hacen 2 pareos uno en la rama positiva y otro en la rama negativa...   muchas gracias


----------



## jasson777

hola compañeros , les cuento que recien simule el amplificador Legend  Quazor de 1000w a 4 ohms con Multisim 10.1 ,pero tengo problemas ya q en  la simulacion solo me entrega 473 w a 4 ohms me consume 10.87 amperes y  se cae una tension de 43.5 voltios en la R=4 Ohms (bocina)  con una  THD(distorsion total armonica ) de solo 0.025 simula todo bien durante  unos 45 segundos y luego se me cae el voltaje y la corrien y la potencia  sube y hace loqueras , la verdad creo tener todo bien conectado  , el  diagrama trae un arreglo diferencial  donde en la parte de abajo trae  unos transistores  BC547C npn ,y el que esta cerca del pot de 100 ohms   ese BC547c tiene un puente entre su base y colector , como lo vi muy  raro la verdad nunca habia visto un arreglo asi , entonces lo quite y me  di cuenta que aumento la THD  de tener 0.025  subio a 0.459 note que se  me mantuvieron los mismos parametros pero eso si subio la THD,  a 0.459  y se me hace mucho  y lo que me llama la atencion es por que solo me  entrega 473 w de salida y no los 1000 w que marca el diagrama , se  supone que ese diagrama esta probado que funciona 100% o no?? otra duda  es que alli en el diagrama veo 2 tipos de tierras me imagino que una es  la tierra electrica verdad??  pero la otra a donde van todos los  capacitores de 100nf  y los de 100microF y veo que tambien la tierra de  la bocina va alli , esa tierra la devo de juntar con la tierra electrica  o va al chasis??  les comento que los BC547C  no estaban en multisim  asi que los cambie por los BC547B  espero eso no afecte nada, subo una  imagen para que vean como se me cae todo , espero kienes ayan tenido  alguna experiencia con ese amplificador me pueda ayudar si esque estoy  haciendo algo mal , lo que me llama mas la atencion es por que no me da  mas de 473w a 4 ohms espero mas delante subir la simulacion que hice en  multisim para que la puedan descargar y ayudarme si esque tengo algo mal  , le vuelvo a decir que simula bien todo durante unos 45 segundos y  luego se cae todo (con su puente del BC547B  entre base y colector )  pero nunca me da mas de 473w ,,y si quito ese puente no se me cae nada  solo aumenta la THD,  saludos espero alguien me pueda aconsejar  la verda tengo muchas ganas de armar este ampli.....


----------



## nuk

hola quiero recomendar el siguiente montaje para el amplificador pioneer de 200W
ya que es dificil para la mayoria conseguir disipadores gruesos en forma de "L" .

PSD: dejo tambien un actualizacion del PCB para que les encaje mejor las resistencias de 5W
y el reforzamiento de algunas pistas
saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola nuk, te quedó muy lindo!

Con qué tensión lo has probado?

Saludos..


----------



## nuk

crazysound dijo:


> Hola nuk, te quedó muy lindo!
> Con qué tensión lo has probado?
> Saludos..



actualmente funcionado con +/- 50V rectificados
supongo que es posible subir hasta un maximo de +/-65V
saludos


----------



## locodelafonola

hola nuk..mi pregunta es si se puede usasr estos disipadores  son de microprosesadores intel tengo varios como veras.. con sus ventiladores tanbien....


----------



## nuk

creo que no habria problema 
pero ten en cuenta que la placa mide 11 cm x 6.5 cm.
puedes juntas 2 de esos disipadores en una plancha gruesa para mayor comodidad

saludos


----------



## locodelafonola

hola nuk...muchas gracias ..yo pensaba llevarlos a soldar tengo un amigo que repara tapas de cilindro de auto y despues "frentearlos" con la niveladora de las tapas...¿ se entiende..sino pregunten ?...y me quedaria de 14cm x7 cm  tengo como 17 de esos dicipadores


----------



## nuk

muy buena idea locodelafonola así queda justo para una etapa.
solo ten cuidado a la hora del montaje ya que solo los transistores deben tocar el aluminio atraves de
los aislantes. _(0 continuidad entre todas las pistas de la placa y el aluminio)_.
también sugiero que los agujeros de la placa sea lo suficientemente grande para que pase los tornillos y así la placa quede suspendida en el aire y los transistores en el aluminio luego incluir soportes para que impida la inclinación de la placa 
espero se entienda sino tendré que hacer otro 3D 
saludos


----------



## nuk

así es SERGIOD es el mismo amplificador de 200W que publique unas paginas atrás solo que
en un afán de expandir de 200 a 400W este  mismo amplificador me tope con esta forma
de montaje y la quise aplicar también al de 200W que ya lo había publicado
e hice esa animación en 3D para ilustrar mejor ya que como mencione antes para algunos
es difícil conseguir disipadores en forma de "L" ademas no atribuye mucho con la disipación
a diferencia de la ventilación en tunel

crazysound el 3D lo hice en el Ultiboard 11 de National Intruments que también contiene el Multisim 11.

PSD: recordando, el aporte lo hizo el compañero Oscar M. quien dejo el esquema y un driver para poder trabajarlo
a mucha mas potencia
yo solo hice un PCB con los Watts que necesitaba


----------



## proteus7

nuk dijo:


> hola regresando un poco aqui,dejando la actualización del AV1000 de la imagen borrosa practicamente un rescate
> a los que le interese el AV1000 ya que lei por ahi que hay un pcb del mismo que tiene errores espero que el mio no
> aqui unas fotitos
> *AV1000 - construcción A. E. Holton*



nuk  te queria preguntar acerca de este amplifier que tu ciciste,   si esta funcionando? pues lo quiero hacer de hecho encontre un diagrama y pcb parecido a este(el cual no pude abrir el pcb)  no se si hayas visto este diagrama y sepas si  este tambien  funciona?  te dejo una zip de una foto


----------



## nuk

proteus7 el diagrama que adjuntas esta en la pagina 1 de este post AV-400 e incluso con mucha mas información
sobre la imagen que adjuntas en el .zip es el mismo amplificador pero con un par de mosfet mas para obtener alrededor de 550W claro en un pcb diferente 

ahora el mensaje que adjuntas es el AV-1000 y no lo armé esas imágenes corresponden al autor A.E. Holton quien amplió el AV-400 de 400W a 1000W
paginas atrás podrás encontrar el esquema yo solo realice una reconstrucción del pcb.

puedes usar el buscador para ver mas aportes sobre este amplificador
o revisar al final de la pagina en *"Temas similares"*

saludos..!!!


----------



## kendo313

hola como están es que tengo un problema con el amplificador pioneer que publico oscar monsalvo y es que todo funciona bien lo probé y funciona bien no hiso corta ni nada arranco casi bien el problema radica en la salida del audio me marca voltaje me marca 30v quien de ustedes a armado este amplificador que me pueda ayudar


----------



## proteus7

kendo313 dijo:


> hola como están es que tengo un problema con el amplificador pioneer que publico oscar monsalvo y es que todo funciona bien lo probé y funciona bien no hi*Z*o corta ni nada arranco casi bien el problema radica en la salida del audio me marca voltaje me marca 30v quien de ustedes a armado este amplificador que me pueda ayudar



mmm  yo arme el amplificador de construyasuvideorokola el de 1500w y es el mismo que el pioneer solo que varian los valores de las resistencias y el piooner tiene como regulador de tension a 12v un zener y el de   construyasuvideorokola  usa un zener y un transistor, pero bueno, ami me paso eso de que en la salida marcaba 35v pero eso habia sucedido porque no le ha*B*ia puesto el capacitor electrolit*r*ico que va ala realimentacion y una vez que se los puse quedo al tiro mi ampli, revisa bien si esta conectado algo mal


----------



## kendo313

amigo proteus7 ya arregle el problema de voltaje era que no había puesto el tierra ala tarjeta a hora tengo es un problema con el transformador que me calienta bastante y me calienta también los transistores de salida no se si alguien me pueda ayudar gracias


----------



## proteus7

kendo313 dijo:


> amigo proteus7 ya arregle el problema de voltaje era que no había puesto el tierra ala tarjeta a hora tengo es un problema con el transformador que me calienta bastante y me calienta también los transistores de salida no se si alguien me pueda ayudar gracias




se calienta el transformador y los transistores de salida, pero dime si es teniendo el ampli en reposo(sin señal de audio a la entrada) o trabajando?
ya revisate  que en la salida de potencia no marque voltaje cuando esta en reposo?
-Revisa si los diodos no estan alreves.
-Revisa el ampli de 1500w de  construyasuvideorockola  ahí te dice que mediciones tomar
-Revisa minusiosamente tu pcb


----------



## kendo313

ya lo revise todo y no marca voltaje y se oye de maravilla creo yo que es el transformador lo e tenido trabajando


----------



## nuk

nuk dijo:


> hola quiero recomendar el siguiente montaje para el amplificador pioneer de 200W ya que es difícil para la mayoría conseguir disipadores gruesos en forma de "L" .



hola  luego de darme el tiempo para modificar la forma de disipasión
aquí una muestra de como quedo, ahora puedo exigirlo al máximo con la ventilación túnel
saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola nuk, que tal funciona? Con qué tensión lo probaste? 

Saludos..


----------



## nuk

crazysound dijo:


> Hola nuk, que tal funciona? Con qué tensión lo probaste?
> 
> Saludos..



lo estoy alimentando con ±50V para poderlo trabajar a 2 Ω 
y tener un poco mas de 250W ahora lo estoy terminando ya que me 
sigue faltando un lado pero ya e armado todo pre-amplificador + el vumetro
de 4 modos aun que me esta faltando la protección y el Softstar  saludos
haber si subo mas fotos de como esta quedando 
pero no se si subirlo aquí o en "amplificadores hechos en casa" 
ya veré 
saludos...! a todos.

PSD: ahora se mueven mas las paredes


----------



## tatajara

muy buen pcb Nuk y muy lindo montaje ¡¡¡
felicitaciones desde ya 
y al baúl de los pdf,s jaja
saludos


----------



## nuk

jajajaja... 
no te dejes sorprender tatajara  es el mismo amplificador de las fotos de mi álbum
solo que cambie la posición para una mejor ventilación 

saludos y gracias por la felicitaciones !


----------



## tatajara

sisi me di cuenta Nuk pero me gusto lo del 3d ¡¡¡ algún dia lo voy a montar y probarlo jeje 
saludos


----------



## venon

Les hago una consulta, estoy armando el ampli de 400w de A E Holton, pero tengo un dilema voy a mandar hacer el trafo

EN el PDF dice de 625 VA yo lo quería hacer de 800 VA, pero en la casa del transformador me pide la corriente del secundario por del  rama que va a manejar, el caulo o tengo que hacer 800 / 50 o 800/100 ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

venon dijo:


> EN el PDF dice de 625 VA yo lo quería hacer de 800 VA, pero en la casa del transformador me pide la corriente del secundario por del  rama que va a manejar, el caulo o tengo que hacer 800 / 50 o 800/100 ?


Yo buscaría otra casa donde hagan transformadores, por que si con esos datos no saben la corriente del secundario... estas en el horno!!!!!


----------



## ialvega

hola bueno no se, pero acá en Colombia, cuando vamos a mandar a hacer una transformador se te preguntan de 110 voltios que es el primario a cuantos que es el primario y cuantos amperios osea. quiero un transformador de 20 amperios, 110 voltios de entrada y 45, 50, 70 voltios en el secundario con derivación central, como el cliente lo necesite.

espero haber sido de ayuda

atte
Ialvega


----------



## venon

en la casa del transformador me dijieron que para esa potencia es un secundario de 8 AMP ahora ami me agarro la duda si dicen que es de 8 AMP el calculo que están haciendo es: 800 / 100 pero es asi?


----------



## ialvega

mi pana mira no te compliques la vida, si tu sabes que es asi entonces que pasa tu eres el que vas a pagar si ellos no te quieren hacer el transformador bueno vez a otra parte, cuando llegues le dices que tu quieres mandar hacer un transformador de 8 0 10 o 15 o 20 amperios lo que tu quiera con secundario de 45 o 55 o 65 o 75 o 80 lo que tu quieras y listo pagas y ya, no le veo el problema.

atte
Ialvega


----------



## mrmay

Porque no lo haces tú mismo y haci estas seguro que en verdad es el trasformador que necesitas... te lo digo en mi humilde opinión porque yo los mandaba hacer y luego me sentía estafado por qué no tenía las Amper que en verdad necesitaba


----------



## ialvega

bueno la verdad es que aca, uno los manda a hacer y bueno uno mira el calibre de el alambre de el secundario el tamaño de las E y bueno, yo los he mandado hacer y hasta ahora ninguno me ha saludo malo o a tenido alguna falla, y tengo uno de 20 amperios cuando pueda le tomo una foto para que lo vean y hasta el momento no he tenido problemas con el.

atte
Ialvega


----------



## Juan Jose

venon dijo:


> Les hago una consulta, estoy armando el ampli de 400w de A E Holton, pero tengo un dilema voy a mandar hacer el trafo
> 
> EN el PDF dice de 625 VA yo lo quería hacer de 800 VA, pero en la casa del transformador me pide la corriente del secundario por del  rama que va a manejar, el caulo o tengo que hacer 800 / 50 o 800/100 ?



Cual es el Pdf que mencionas??

Atte. 

Juan José.


----------



## mrmay

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-500w-800w-1000w-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/


----------



## razorclaus

venon dijo:


> en la casa del transformador me dijieron que para esa potencia es un secundario de 8 AMP ahora ami me agarro la duda si dicen que es de 8 AMP el calculo que están haciendo es: 800 / 100 pero es asi?



te referis a alamtec parana 220, tal cual son 8 amper si el voltaje es de 50+50 aproximadamente y s ies estereo 16 amper y unos 400 y pico de pesos


----------



## luigys3

Hola alguien hizo este amlpi?? . Yo estoy a punto de hacerlo, por lo que veo parece funcionar.

otro link http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/131789-quasar-amplifier-dr-bora-1000-watt.html


----------



## proteus7

Pues, simulalo para que te des una idea, aunque si lo armas toma odas las precauciones para no echar a perder los componentes.


----------



## SERGIOD

luigys3 dijo:


> Hola alguien hizo este amlpi?? . Yo estoy a punto de hacerlo, por lo que veo parece funcionar.
> 
> otro link http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/131789-quasar-amplifier-dr-bora-1000-watt.html



Estoy 100% seguro que funciona ese diagrama-circuito ahora bien el pcb que subiste no es el pcb original el original lo realizo el Dr Jagadic en su web site:+

*Prefiero el PCB original que estoy 100% seguro que funciona*


----------



## epxaudio

Hola amigos no me había metido en estas paginas del foro y note que trabajan con el ampli de 400w de A ,Holthon ,, yo lo arme pero le tuve que realizar algunas correcciones ya que en el diagrama que circula por a*hí* se le realizaron unos cambios pero *h*ay otra edición mas nueva ,,, y lo recomiendo al 100% es buenísimo y confiable ,,solo que *h*ice la pc*b* a mi manera y ya la *h*e transformado 4*_*veces pero el plano electrónico es el mismo ,,, aquí le dejo una de mis pc*b* ,,, saludos "" epxaudio ""


----------



## proteus7

epxaudio dijo:


> Hola amigos no me había metido en estas paginas del foro y note que trabajan con el ampli de 400w de A ,Holthon ,, yo lo arme pero le tuve que realizar algunas correcciones ya que en el diagrama que circula por ay se le realizaron unos cambios  pero ay otra edición mas nueva ,,, y lo recomiendo al 100% es buenísimo y confiable ,,solo que ice la pcv a mi manera y ya la e transformado 4veces pero el plano electrónico es el mismo ,,, aquí le dejo una de mis pcv ,,,   saludos "" epxaudio ""




epxaudio  y cual es el diagrama mas actual que utilizaste? postealo me interesa

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

De Antony A. Ediciones nuevas hay muchas y también se encuentran en el foro y hay varias hechas por los foreros de esta gran comunidad


----------



## luigys3

En este fin de semana voy a probar con con este pcb y despues les cuento.


----------



## proteus7

SERGIOD dijo:


> De Antony A. Ediciones nuevas hay muchas y también se encuentran en el foro y hay varias hechas por los foreros de esta gran comunidad





mmm puedes poner un link porque he buscado y no he visto que alguien lo haya  hecho y con lo de que ha varias ediciones nuevas  creo no las he visto echame una mano si tu sabes cuales son esas ediciones nuevas y sobretodo que ya an hecho los foreros


----------



## epxaudio

hola amigos el diagrama que tengo, ESTA en este mismo tema en la 1er pagina y los cambios que tiene en comparación con el que esta en la red son::: R15=100 ,,, R38=4K7 ,,, R37=1K ,,,R8=10K  ,,, yo cambie a C2 por 2 condensadores electrolíticos de 10uf en serie ,,, para eliminar un poco frecuencias altas,,, el resto sigue igual y OJO con los condensadores de 100uf trabájenlos a 100volt ,, espero que les sirva de ayuda es un buen ampli lo recomiendo,,,aquí les coloco otra versión de la pcb pero mas reducida hecha a mi modo,,, espero que les sirva la información ,,, saludos ""epxaudio""...........


----------



## jairalfonso

compañeros necesito una ayuda .. quiero armar un amplificador de potencia.. mi tío me trajo 4 parlantes de 15 pulgada 2000w a 4 ohmio que amplificador puedo armar para...... gracias


----------



## Quercus

Con un poco de paciencia  echa un vistazo por  audio gran señal 
  Algunos ejemplos:

El  _Legend Quasor_  o el  Tecton MK2 del mismo autor 1000W 4Ω:  
  El project117 de ESP 1500W 4Ω, tienes que hacer el PCB.
Algun amplificador clase “D” tienes que familiarizarte con esa tecnología y para esa potencia aun mas.

   Hay otras opciones, usa el buscador par ver cual te gusta o se ajusta a tus necesidades.
*
¡Cuidado! no son amplificadores para un novato, lo mejor que te puede pasar, es que tires el dinero.

*Saludos


----------



## luigys3

Ya probe el ampli Legend Quazor y suena bien.
Hay un error en la serigrafia, todos los bc547 y bc557 se deben invertir la posición, subire fotos cuando lo termine.


----------



## FELIBAR12

luigys3 dijo:


> Ya probe el ampli Legend Quazor y suena bien.
> Hay un error en la serigrafia, todos los bc547 y bc557 se deben invertir la posición, subire fotos cuando lo termine.


 Lo probaste con la totalidad de transistores? con los voltajes originales? que tan estable es?(temperatura)


----------



## luigys3

Lo probe con la mitad de transistores a 60volt. Devia probar si funciona no queria invertir tanto, ahora sabiendo q*ue* funciona lo armare completo, el audio es limpio


----------



## SERGIOD

Quasor terminado































*ENLACE*


----------



## Delphos

luigys3 dijo:


> Lo probe con la mitad de transistores a 60volt. Devia probar si funciona no queria invertir tanto, ahora sabiendo q funciona lo armare completo, el audio es limpio



Hola amigo luigys3 se ve interesante este ampli, utilizaste mosfests, como el diagrama original, o bjt, ya que en otro foro lei que lo habian adaptado para funcionar con bjt:::
Saludos


----------



## luigys3

Hola delphos, utilice todo lo que dice el diagrama


----------



## proteus7

luigys3 dijo:


> Ya probe el ampli Legend Quazor y suena bien.
> Hay un error en la serigrafia, todos los bc547 y bc557 se deben invertir la posición, subire fotos cuando lo termine.


Luigys
Estaba revisando la serigrafia y comparando con el diagrama y no veo que este mal la serigrafia  con respecto a los bc547 y557 o a cual serigrafia te refieres?


----------



## luigys3

Hola proteus7, me refiero que en la serigrafia dice CBE y la data del transistor dice EBC, fijate los MPSA92 estan bien,


----------



## proteus7

luigys3 dijo:


> Hola proteus7, me refiero que en la serigrafia dice CBE y la data del transistor dice EBC, fijate los MPSA92 estan bien,


luigys
te adjunto una imagen del data de los BC  y dice CBE  y en la serigrafia esta bien como dice, a no ser que a esa serigrafia que adjunte no te refieras, pero yo no veo que este mal la serigrafia
saludos


----------



## luigys3

Fijate en esta foto como los puse a los bc invertidos, estan mirando para el otro lado.


----------



## SERGIOD

proteus7 dijo:


> luigys
> te adjunto una imagen del data de los BC  y dice CBE  y en la serigrafia esta bien como dice, a no ser que a esa serigrafia que adjunte no te refieras, pero yo no veo que este mal la serigrafia
> saludos



por que no compartes ese diseño de pcb parece estar echo en sprint layout


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, estoy tratando de simular este amplificador (legend Quasor), y me encontré con que tiene en el SCH dos tierras diferentes, al parecer una es ground del transformador y la otra es física  (carcasa o gabinete), generalmente va una resistencia de 10 ohms entre la tierra y gabinete , pero aquí veo que varios elementos van conectados a tierra fisica (capacitores de 100 mf. y negativo de parlante), la pregunta es: se podría dejar todos los elementos conectados a tierra y solo la resistencia de 10 ohms entre tierra y gabinete???

Saludos.


----------



## proteus7

luigys3 dijo:


> Fijate en esta foto como los puse a los bc invertidos, estan mirando para el otro lado.



mejor sube tu pcb  pero el datasheet no miente es CBE o solo que este mal el esquematico?


----------



## zopilote

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, estoy tratando de simular este amplificador (legend Quasor), y me encontré con que tiene en el SCH dos tierras diferentes, al parecer una es ground del transformador y la otra es física  (carcasa o gabinete), generalmente va una resistencia de 10 ohms entre la tierra y gabinete , pero aquí veo que varios elementos van conectados a tierra fisica (capacitores de 100 mf. y negativo de parlante), la pregunta es: se podría dejar todos los elementos conectados a tierra y solo la resistencia de 10 ohms entre tierra y gabinete???
> 
> Saludos.



No se te entiende, pero si quieres unir esas dos tierras diferentes si puedes hacerlo.
 Pero si quieres informacion de por que usaron esa forma, es por que el autor  sabe que las fuente son los principales productores de ruido, luego separa  la tierra de entrada con de tierra de la fuente principal (transformador), y las une luego pero con una resistencia que mencionas de 10 ohm.


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, estoy tratando de simular este amplificador (legend Quasor), y me encontré con que tiene en el SCH dos tierras diferentes, al parecer una es ground del transformador y la otra es física  (carcasa o gabinete), generalmente va una resistencia de 10 ohms entre la tierra y gabinete , pero aquí veo que varios elementos van conectados a tierra fisica (capacitores de 100 mf. y negativo de parlante), la pregunta es: se podría dejar todos los elementos conectados a tierra y solo la resistencia de 10 ohms entre tierra y gabinete???
> 
> Saludos.



El porque de esa configuración se comentó aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Para la simulación no hay inconveniente en unir ambas (Como ya te han comentado)


----------



## proteus7

estaba viendo el diagrama y veo que el parlante nose conecta  directamente a la toma central si no, que hay una resistencia de 10 ohms  ya sumado con la resistencia del parlante  daria 14 0 18 ohms dependiendo del la impedancia del parlante,  creo que tiene varios errores.


----------



## Quercus

¿Podria saber que distribucion y PCB estan usando? por favor posteenla para salir de dudas.
No se si saben que hay unos archivos oficiales del propio diseñador, que no tienen ningun error.



proteus7 dijo:


> estaba viendo el diagrama y veo que el parlante nose conecta  directamente a la toma central si no, que hay una resistencia de 10 ohms  ya sumado con la resistencia del parlante  daria 14 0 18 ohms dependiendo del la impedancia del parlante,  creo que tiene varios errores.


Si estas viendo el esquema del Quasor, lo estas interpretando mal, a la salida de altavoz hay una red zobel en *paralelo* a este, que tiene una resistencia de 10Ω con un condensador de 100nF


----------



## proteus7

quercus10 dijo:


> ¿Podria saber que distribucion y PCB estan usando? por favor posteenla para salir de dudas.
> No se si saben que hay unos archivos oficiales del propio diseñador, que no tienen ningun error.
> 
> 
> Si estas viendo el esquema del Quasor, lo estas interpretando mal, a la salida de altavoz hay una red zobel en *paralelo* a este, que tiene una resistencia de 10Ω con un condensador de 100nF



jaja si es cierto querqus10 lo vi mal pero estaba casi segurisimo que el parlante estaba en serie con la resistencia, pero tienes razon lo interprete mal  gracias por la aclarcion 
saludos


----------



## jasson777

nuk dijo:


> hola quiero recomendar el siguiente montaje para el amplificador pioneer de 200W
> ya que es dificil para la mayoria conseguir disipadores gruesos en forma de "L" .
> 
> PSD: dejo tambien un actualizacion del PCB para que les encaje mejor las resistencias de 5W
> y el reforzamiento de algunas pistas
> saludos



que tal? nuK , con que software hiciste ese 3D del amplificador pioneer de 200W, me gustan esos disipadores, saludos !!!!!


----------



## Delphos

zopilote dijo:


> No se te entiende, pero si quieres unir esas dos tierras diferentes si puedes hacerlo.
> Pero si quieres informacion de por que usaron esa forma, es por que el autor  sabe que las fuente son los principales productores de ruido, luego separa  la tierra de entrada con de tierra de la fuente principal (transformador), y las une luego pero con una resistencia que mencionas de 10 ohm.



Gracias por la aclaración amigo zopilote, queda claro.





Fogonazo dijo:


> El porque de esa configuración se comentó aquí:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
> 
> Para la simulación no hay inconveniente en unir ambas (Como ya te han comentado)



Gracias amigo Fogo, ya lei tu post, buenísimo como todos tus aportes.



quercus10 dijo:


> ¿Podria saber que distribucion y PCB estan usando? por favor posteenla para salir de dudas.
> No se si saben que hay unos archivos oficiales del propio diseñador, que no tienen ningun error.



Hola amigo Quercus, tendtras esa información que comentas que quisieras compartir??
Saludos

Les comento que ya realice la simulación de este amplificador(Quasor) y no me funciona, me da una distorcion terrible en el semiciclo negativo, ya verifique a conciencia elementos y conexiones y pues al parecer no tengo errores, no cambie ningún elemento pues todos los transistores y mosfets los encontré en la base de datos de multisim,no se si estoy haciendo algo mal, o tiene problemas este ampli.
Continuo checando.., anexo la simulación en multisim por si alguien le quiere dar una mirada, y comentar si tengo errores.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

En este enlace:  :::Borina Amaterska Svastara:::
  Pulsa sobre AUDIO/POJACALA, Te salen los Amplificadores del Dr. Jagodic en este caso “Legend” con sus  versiones.


----------



## mrmay

hola delphos tu simulacion solo le faltaba calibrarlo un poco y el capacito c12 lo puse de 1.5pF solo haci me pudo correr bien, le conecte la resistencia de 10  no la tenia es la que va unida con las tierra 

bueno te lo adjunto nuevamente espero te sirva, un amigo me comento que ese diseño es bueno y ademas trabaja muy bien en todas las frecuencias


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Estoy 100% seguro que funciona ese diagrama-circuito ahora bien el pcb que subiste no es el pcb original el original lo realizo el Dr Jagadic en su web site:+
> 
> *Prefiero el PCB original que estoy 100% seguro que funciona*



*Lo pase a formato PDF(el diagrama + pcb mas componentes), Para que sea mas fácil la visualización*


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo mrmay, excelente trabajo, yo no pude encontrar el problema, y es que prácticamente soy aficionado a la electrónica, mi trabajo es en telecomunicaciones y pues la electrónica la tomo como hobby, mas sin embargo me fascina. te agradezco el apoyo, y pues pienso modificar el pcb, ya que tengo un gabinete de qsc 1700 y ahí pienso montar el circuito y el espacio es reducido.
el pcb lo tendría que dividir en driver y transistores de potencia para poder acomodarlo en dicho gabinete.

Habria que probar ya en el mundo real si queda con ese cambio que hiciste en el capacitor o se deja el que lleva en el diagrama original, pero eso ya que este armado.
Nuevamente mil gracias y pues les informo de mis avances.

Saludos cordiales

P.S.
Aunque en la simulación con 4 ohms entrega cerca de los 500 w. y en el documento dice que en 4 ohms debería de entregar cerca de los 1000 w.


----------



## jestrada8

hermanitos escuche por hay
 que nombraron los powersoft, qsc etc, pero tomando como ejemplo el famoso rmx 5050 de qsc  .: proporciona una potencia neta de 1250 w rms con una carga de 8 ohm, ya con 4, 2ohm se genera una caída en la tencion de salida con respecto al thd del amplificador, y eso tomando en cuenta el uso de una etapa de potencia clase h de 3 voltajes.


----------



## jesus68

nuk dijo:


> hola la gente creo que un amplificador de tal magnitud de exitir existe pero no es muy usual verlo, bueno alguien pedia evidencias. una pagina atras creo que era DJ drago bueno aqui adjunto mas evidencias aun mas funcionado con SMPS jejeje loco verda el que quiera el archivo lo tengo en Protel99 SE (no adjunto)
> es un amplificador de 1000w el de 2500w no lo pude encontrar asi que solo dejo esto
> *comment*
> ====================================================
> creo que el de 2500 es el mismo amplificador de 1000 pero con mas transistores.
> ====================================================



hola nuk, podrias enviarme el diagrama de este circuito amplificador de 1000w


----------



## vedmitraa

Legend Quasor , my modified version simulation corrected.


----------



## crazysound

vedmitraa dijo:


> Legend Quasor , my modified version simulation corrected.


vedmitraa, muy bueno. Le has dado más ganancia.

También estaría bueno hacerlo complementario..

Saludos..


----------



## ssm

una pregunta quetal la eficiencia de con estos mosfet para amplificador ab,en caso en que utilizado mosfet para clase ab,

,se que para clase d es mas de 90%.


----------



## Fogonazo

Que la etapa de salida sea con MOSFET´s o Bipolares no influye en gran medida sobre el rendimiento que para amplificadores clase "AB" ronda el 60%. 

Comparar el rendimiento de una etapa clase "AB" con otra clase "D" porque ambas emplean MOSFET´s NO tiene sentido


----------



## alis castilllo

nuk dijo:


> Bueno compartiendo un poco aqui dejo el archivo de Anthony E. Holton. el Av800  que pude obtenerlo en pdf
> espero que les sirva y lo prueben libremente comment
> ==================
> yo no lo e podido probar
> ==================



Quiero hAcer este amplificador quien lo ah hecho o alguien sabe si funciona bien  y como seria el ajuste del offset


----------



## Fogonazo

alis castilllo dijo:


> Quiero hAcer este amplificador quien lo ah hecho o alguien sabe si funciona bien  y como seria el ajuste del offset
> 
> 
> 
> Quiero hAcer este amplificador quien lo ah hecho o alguien sabe si funciona bien  y como seria el ajuste del offset



Es un diseño de Anthony Holton así que su desempeño será muy bueno. *NO* posee ajuste de offset.

Sobre el ajuste de corriente de reposo lee *esto*


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER

La verdad que no eh visto este ampli acá en foros, No obstante despues de tanto recibir su ayuda en una infinidad de cosas me gustaria compartirlo con ustedes. Espero que les sea de gran utilidad


----------



## Fogonazo

QUIEROUNTESTER dijo:


> La verdad que no eh visto este ampli acá en foros, No obstante despues de tanto recibir su ayuda en una infinidad de cosas me gustaria compartirlo con ustedes. Espero que les sea de gran utilidad



Este es un diseño de A. Holton, se trató en el primer comentario de este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-1000w-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/#post72972


----------



## Dinna

Hello everyone. I have D2390 and B1560 transistors from the old pioneer AVR. I want to make an amp using this. I googled to find a PCB diagram but couldn't find it. Same as these forums. Can anyone give me a circuit diagram?




			
				Dinna dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Tengo transistores D2390 y B1560 del antiguo AVR pionero. Quiero hacer un amplificador usando esto. Busqué en Google para encontrar un diagrama de PCB pero no pude encontrarlo. Igual que estos foros. ¿Alguien puede darme un diagrama de circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo

Dinna dijo:


> Hello everyone. I have D2390 and B1560 transistors from the old pioneer AVR. I want to make an amp using this. I googled to find a PCB diagram but couldn't find it. Same as these forums. Can anyone give me a circuit diagram?


*1.3 *El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

Use google translate


----------



## Dinna

Hola a todos. Tengo transistores D2390 y B1560 del antiguo AVR pionero. Quiero hacer un amplificador usando esto. Busqué en Google para encontrar un diagrama de PCB pero no pude encontrarlo. Igual que estos foros. ¿Alguien puede darme un diagrama de circuito?


----------

